# ~Raid my closet~ (series of daily outfits) ^.^



## laurayuki

So I decided to start my first thread in tPF after spending everyday on it for the past 2 months... 
Here is where I will stretch the definition of "business casual" on workdays and have fun with weekend outfits. I figured this could be helpful for me to track my outfits so when I move into a bigger apartment with a better closet I can catalogue everything using these pictures! 
I'll try to update daily so it wouldn't be boring  
Today's outfit:


----------



## Miss 2 A

Nice outfit, love your skirt and bag!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Cute outfit!


----------



## candypants1100

awesome idea- love that bag!!


----------



## laurayuki

Thanks for the support guys!  I really liked the skirt too..
Friday is usually my fun outfit day but I decided to wear that on thursday. but here is what I'm wearing today 
I may upload another pic later that captured my boots as well when I get home.. but for now


----------



## Plain&Simple

cute dress!!


----------



## Amywilliams

You should start a blog


----------



## LOREBUNDE

I like your sense of style!  I can relate to tracking outfits.  Sometimes by the end of the week, I'm trying to figure out what I wore each day M-F so I won't wear a duplicate item.  I guess that means its time for me to go shopping, lol


----------



## Tracy

great idea, can't wait to see more!


----------



## laurayuki

Amywilliams said:


> You should start a blog


LOL that's too much responsibility for me... 


LOREBUNDE said:


> I like your sense of style! I can relate to tracking outfits. Sometimes by the end of the week, I'm trying to figure out what I wore each day M-F so I won't wear a duplicate item. I guess that means its time for me to go shopping, lol


 
Thnx  I do the same... I use to layout my outfit every night since elementary school so I won't have to think about it in the morning because I am not a morning person and I sleep till the last min.  But now, I have way too many clothes to make a decision the night before.. I usually try to decide right after I get out of bed.. ush: Buying new clothes makes it a lot easier to figure out what to wear (always wear the new ones) which is a bad habit... because I just keep buying new clothes and not wear the old ones..  So hopefully this will help me to ration my clothes better 

And thanks Tracy for your support! I love all your celebrity style inspirations.  We like the same celebs!!


----------



## laurayuki

It's rainy today so i'm mostly staying in


----------



## laurayuki

Going out


----------



## twilight_sky

Where did you get the gorgeous pink skirt?  I love it


----------



## sheanabelle

laurayuki said:


> Thnx  I do the same... I use to layout my outfit every night since elementary school so I won't have to think about it in the morning because I am not a morning person and I sleep till the last min.  But now, I have way too many clothes to make a decision the night before.. I usually try to decide right after I get out of bed.. ush: Buying* new clothes makes it a lot easier to figure out what to wear (always wear the new ones) which is a bad habit... because I just keep buying new clothes and not wear the old ones.. * So hopefully this will help me to ration my clothes better



Story of my life!!!! If I can't find anything to wear in the morning, it's probably because I didn't shop the day before!!! SO sad!


----------



## petit_mode

Awww... the shift dress looks beautiful on you!!!  may I know which fashion house made them Laura?


----------



## laurayuki

twilight_sky said:


> Where did you get the gorgeous pink skirt? I love it


The tweed skirt is from Marc by Marc Jacobs which is sold in all department stores and i think they are 40% off now with the sale going on  I love it!



petit_mode said:


> Awww... the shift dress looks beautiful on you!!! may I know which fashion house made them Laura?


It's from BCBG, i snatched it literally as it was coming out of the back room last week, so I know they def. still have them!

Thanks everyone. Here is my outfit today.. also colored my hair but probably not a big difference on camera


----------



## ShelleyBaby

I love your style. That first skirt is so cute.


----------



## laurayuki

Skipped a day.. but it's pretty boring Monday Tuesday dress shirt outfit.. After Wednesday I should return to better work outfits

Love the feel of Thomas pink shirts


----------



## thoang0705

Cute outfits.  Love that blue shift dress.
EDIT: Would you happen to know the name of it?


----------



## DreamingBeauty

Love all your outfits, especially the Marc Jacobs skirt!  Adorable!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Very cute and I love your hair


----------



## tresjoliex

Cuteee outfits!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Love your new hair color, super pretty! Your outfits are super cute!


----------



## MissPR08

very cute outfits!!


----------



## steffe

Yuki, I had a friend when i was in FL, her name was Yuki and she was from Japan. 

nice modeling pictures. keep your fabulous pictures coming!


----------



## laurayuki

Thanks everybody for your comments! I'm trying to keep this a habit! 
*thoang0705* the baby blue long sleeve "save the monster" dress is from Kira Plastinina (the designer is only 15! can you believe it?)
*CoachGirl12* Thanks! It's a bit darker with a hint of red.. I probably change my hair color at least 4 times a year just like the seasons! 
*steffe* I'm Chinese, but i loved the work yuki (not so much because it meant snow) but just the sound of it lol 


Here is my work outfit for today.. I love my louboutins, they make me feel sexy


----------



## compulsive

I love that pink button up! I must go find one. Your CL's are hot, too


----------



## thoang0705

laurayuki said:


> Thanks for the support guys!  I really liked the skirt too..
> Friday is usually my fun outfit day but I decided to wear that on thursday. but here is what I'm wearing today
> I may upload another pic later that captured my boots as well when I get home.. but for now



I meant this one.


----------



## laurayuki

*thoang0705* Lol sorry about that, it's dark gray from BCBG 

So I have to wear glasses for the next couple of days before my lasik surgery  i'm excited 




I'm wearing these shoes... i almost hit my head on the counter trying to take this picture lol


----------



## ladyeeboutique

All lovely outfits Laurayuki! Love your boots and Thomas Pink shirt. Keep the fab outfits coming.


----------



## laurayuki

Saturday outfit.. another day with glasses lol one more day and then no more glasses or contacts!!


----------



## laurayuki

Day after lasik .. wearing sunglasses ..


----------



## laurayuki

New toys today


----------



## brwneyedgrl

laurayuki said:


> *thoang0705* Lol sorry about that, it's dark gray from BCBG
> 
> So I have to wear glasses for the next couple of days before my lasik surgery  i'm excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wearing these shoes... i almost hit my head on the counter trying to take this picture lol


 This is a killer dress.  Who is it by?


----------



## laurayuki

Thanks! that is from BEBE last year i believe


----------



## peachbaby

you look fab!  ^^ I love those shoes!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

laurayuki said:


> *thoang0705* Lol sorry about that, it's dark gray from BCBG


Your GORGEOUS as always!! Who are these shoes by? They are smokin HOT!!


----------



## noon

Those purple dior? shoes are gorgeous! lots of great outfits.


----------



## laurayuki

Yep the purple shoes are from dior.  today's outfit


----------



## CoachGirl12

laurayuki said:


> Yep the purple shoes are from dior.  today's outfit


very classy laurayuki! love it!


----------



## Lanier

I love your red blouse, it looks fabulous on you! Great thread!


----------



## laurayuki

Thanks guys  
today felt more like a suit


----------



## chunkymonkey

Loooooooove the high-waisted skirt!!!  Looks awesome on you.


----------



## laurayuki

Going out


----------



## tresjoliex

D&G!^?

Love.


----------



## sweetdreamer16

omg where do u work where u can wear all these great outfits!!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I love the bebe dress! great outfits


----------



## laurayuki

Thanks guys! Yep the purple dress is D&G  today is too cold to go outside.. pictures resume tomorrow


----------



## laurayuki

Today is kind of a black goth monday for me 
Although I did take a lil trip to Henri Bendel and bought myself a colorful sparkler


----------



## robinlovespurse

I love all of your pics!  You look great and i love your sense of style.


----------



## superstar

Love both the purple diors and purple dress. Since the best part of dressing up is to match the perfect bag, you must take pictures with your fabulous bags too.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

laurayuki said:


> Going out


 
Fab!


----------



## laurayuki

Thanks guys. I know I always forget to put my bag or coat in the picture. but I'll do better with accesories in the future  meanwhile my simple outfit today with my lovely statement necklace


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I love your necklace -- it's gorgeous!!


----------



## laurayuki

Thanksgiving's over back to work


----------



## tresjoliex

^That's so cute. Is that one piece?


----------



## fieryfashionist

Awesome outfits!!   You look gorgeous!   I spy a few things similar to what I own haha.   You must have a very cool job to be able to dress outside of the business-y box so freely.


----------



## jellybebe

You have amazing style and everything looks great on you!


----------



## laurayuki

tresjoliex said:


> ^That's so cute. Is that one piece?


Actually it's an express shirt layered with a Theory dress i got from sample sale  the dress is actually pretty sparkly but can't tell from the pictures



fieryfashionist said:


> Awesome outfits!!  You look gorgeous!  I spy a few things similar to what I own haha.  You must have a very cool job to be able to dress outside of the business-y box so freely.


 
LOL great minds think alike! Well I work in a bank which normally calls for business formal but we are pretty relaxed here with "business casual codes" and I try to stretch that to the limit!! 



jellybebe said:


> You have amazing style and everything looks great on you!


Thanks so much! 

Alright. today is a little bling 






Awesome necklace i got on sale from BR 





Fav Chanel shoes


----------



## cherubicanh

Love the Chanel shoes.


----------



## jeh3v

You look great! I love the purple dress!


----------



## Chanel Angel

you look lovely! wonderful outfits and great style!


----------



## laurayuki

Thanks everyone  

Today is brown day


----------



## laurayuki

Red  and my new CL boots!


----------



## jeh3v

I just love everything you put on. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## CoachGirl12

I LOVE your CL boots, they look gorgeous on you!


----------



## Rich-and-drunk

WOW.... you're taste is breathtaking..... and your figure.....

totally faboulus.... keep the pics coming.... ^^

YOU ROCK !!!!


----------



## MonkeyGirl

omg your style is adorable! and you are so pretty! i am v. jealous lol.


----------



## Zophie

I love all your outfits and they look great on you.  You have such a pretty figure.  Can't wait to see more!


----------



## laurayuki

Thanks guys !!  trust me i have like one angle that looks good.. that's about it 

Holiday party for my bf.. nice hotel. very crowded


----------



## laurayuki

Corporate mondays


----------



## cherubicanh

I am LOVING those Chanel shoes!  It would make any corporate attire spicy!


----------



## jeh3v

Great outfits again! I love your party dress!


----------



## candace117

laurayuki said:


> Thanks guys !!  trust me i have like one angle that looks good.. that's about it
> 
> Holiday party for my bf.. nice hotel. very crowded


 
I would love to have a dress just like this!!!!


----------



## peachbaby

I love your CL boots and Chanel shoes! Great outfits


----------



## tresjoliex

That dress is super cute!


----------



## laurayuki

Thanks ppl. the dress is from French connection if anyone wants it for the upcoming holiday party season 

I got my first Chanel jacket couple of days ago and i'm in love!! Granted I bled out a lot of cash... but with the right one it was def. worth the money!


----------



## MonkeyGirl

omg that jacket is gorgeous! and you look so adorable today!


----------



## mzshirls

Congrats on the purchase it looks great on you!


----------



## chantal

laurayuki said:


> Thanks guys !!  trust me i have like one angle that looks good.. that's about it
> 
> Holiday party for my bf.. nice hotel. very crowded



Super cute!! Where is the lovely necklace from/who is it by?


----------



## girlfrommoscow

Wow, you have such a great sense of style!! Love your outfits!! Keep the pics coming) And that chanel jacket...:urock:


----------



## laurayuki

Thanks guys 

Chantal the necklace is by Kenneth Jay Lane. it's on sale at saks you should grab it! 

Today is holiday party dressing .. a bit tricky since I have to wear it to work


----------



## MonkeyGirl

love it! that blue color is absolutely gorgeous against your skin. and  your necklace is so adorable.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Deep teal looks amazing on you!!   I love that color for myself too!   The sleeves are adorable... where is the dress from?


----------



## 4everglammm

*Laura*-This is such a FUN thread. I love it. Like all the Ladies have stated -You have style girl!!! and you look amazing...absolutly gorgeous! I must say that D & G Purple dress is TDF. I also like the Bebe. You look fantastic in the white business suit-very classy! Your shoes are amazing. I'm a sucker for CL's. But that Chanel coat....WOW
I know that set you back a few but what a fantastic buy. Congrats. I look foward to my daily dose of fasion. Stay real!


----------



## laurayuki

fieryfashionist said:


> Deep teal looks amazing on you!!  I love that color for myself too!  The sleeves are adorable... where is the dress from?


It's from Betsey Johnson  i lover her stuff, great color and fabric also makes me feel girlie everytime i wear it!  



4everglammm said:


> *Laura*-This is such a FUN thread. I love it. Like all the Ladies have stated -You have style girl!!! and you look amazing...absolutly gorgeous! I must say that D & G Purple dress is TDF. I also like the Bebe. You look fantastic in the white business suit-very classy! Your shoes are amazing. I'm a sucker for CL's. But that Chanel coat....WOW
> I know that set you back a few but what a fantastic buy. Congrats. I look foward to my daily dose of fasion. Stay real!


 
Thanks for your comments!! Yeah, well I started this to try and utilize all my existing clothes and hopefully stop me from buying too much from all the temptation discount sales!! so far it has not worked yet LOL but i did skipped the Alice + Olivia sale... maybe i'm making progress.

Today is BR's long cardigain with another D&G black dress. I've worn the dress before as a chanel bag modeling pic with a white cardi.. but i think i like the purple one better 






this is prob a better pix of the dress


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ohhh, I love Betsey Johnson too!   I bought a gorgeous fuschia silk dress with similar sleeves recently... omg haha, I think I'm blind, because it may be the exact same dress (or at least very similar)!


----------



## MonkeyGirl

laurayuki said:


>



 my reaction to that gorgeous cardigan. that color is tdf. i love purple clothing haha. idk y.


----------



## chantal

laurayuki said:


> Chantal the necklace is by Kenneth Jay Lane. it's on sale at saks you should grab it!



I should have guessed! It looks like one I've been eyeing at Holts. :] Thank you!


----------



## KellieK

Your gorgeous! Love the outfits, I'll have to keep checking this thread for inspiration because I'm fashion retarded LOL


----------



## Diesel&Coco

OMG, one of my new fave threads!  Your style is so similar to mine - it's given me tons of inspiration!

Thanks for letting us peek in on you every morning, Laurayuki!


----------



## laurayuki

Thanks guys!  i try my best to keep it interesting. This weeks seems to be a dress week... Here is one of my fav. warm thick tweek dress from Chanel. Wierdly I got it from hawaii lol but it's pretty and functional 










closer look at the fabric.. i'm always amazed at the detail of Chanel's tweeds


----------



## shopalot

Fabulous outfits!
I love your Chanel jacket and that tweed dress is so nice!


----------



## Rich-and-drunk

OMG ... That last outfit is TDF ... 
Do you ever not look faboulus????


----------



## loves

what a fun thread, thanks for sharing your fabulous wardrobe.


----------



## laurayuki

LOL today is one of those days. Santa con 2008!!
it's big in NYC so we all dressed up as santas! took a pic at work for a pit stop  Ms Claus


----------



## loves

cute ms claus! my only gripe, your bag isn't big enough! hohoho


----------



## Deborah1986

_love love all your outfits _


----------



## pink.couture

Best santa so far?


----------



## MonkeyGirl

love the santa outfit!


----------



## laurayuki

lol thnx guys. santa con was a lot of fun I suggest anyone who's in the NYC area to participate next year. 

Today is anther boring monday. for some reason this vest looks odd (off center) in picture but it's one of my fav. button vests from Urban Outfitters 

So hard to tell in the picture but i'm wearing pin stripe cuffed pants  very corporate looking... i think this is as manly as I dress.. aside from the occasional skinny tie i wear in the office... hahaha


----------



## legaldiva

what a great thread!  You have some really beautiful outfits!


----------



## francyFG

Laurayuki: you look fab with your hair up!


----------



## 4everglammm

You look absolutly adorable in the Santa suit. Good Job!  I really like the black D&G dress with the white cardi on you, especially with the chanel bag. Very well put together! I must say it's a jaw dropper...at least for a guy thats into fasion. Yes the purple D&G dress is amazing. It's just a very sexy dress and fits so well on ya!


We missed our daily dose of fasion today! I look so foward to checking this thread everyday. It is a inspiration and makes me want to go out shopping with my DW.


----------



## smooches

Laurayuki thanks so much for posting your outfits they are really fun.  I don't dress nearly as well as you do so I love to see your outfits for some inspiration!


----------



## frostedcouture

omg i  your style   cute santa outfit hehe


----------



## laurayuki

Thanks for all the comments guys. It's a bit hard to have fun with winter outfits LOL but i try. Hopefully the holidays will be more fun 

I'm going to have some nice additions to my dress wardrobe soon 







I also have to share this because I thought it was super fun/cute. Walking through Bryan park yesterday I found this store called Terrible Doll(house) or something like that and they had tons of little key chain items and bags etc. They are simple dolls dressed up as superman or other characters. I think they would be grat hoilday gifts! 
I have miss piggy here with what i call prisoner of love doll LOL


----------



## MonkeyGirl

love the blue sweater! that color is tdf. and those little dolls are adorable.


----------



## MissPR08

loving the tweed dress! 

happy holidays!


----------



## laurayuki

Thnx guys as always. Happy holidays to you guys too!

Today's outfit is one i always 





I also received some packages today  what could they be?


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^love the outfit! Let's see what you got!!


----------



## laurayuki

OMG i just have to say i love love LOVE  MEGAN FOX!!
I have a girl crush on her.... in a big big big way.... 
I posted most of my purchases on the HL thread but probably have an outfit or two this weekend when i wear it out


----------



## CoachGirl12

laurayuki said:


> OMG i just have to say i love love LOVE  MEGAN FOX!!
> I have a girl crush on her.... in a big big big way....
> I posted most of my purchases on the HL thread but probably have an outfit or two this weekend when i wear it out


I know! Megan Fox is so gorgeous! Must be rough to look like her!!

I saw all your dresses... just GORGEOUS laurayuki! you have a fab figure!


----------



## mzshirls

laurayuki said:


> Thanks for all the comments guys. It's a bit hard to have fun with winter outfits LOL but i try. Hopefully the holidays will be more fun
> 
> I'm going to have some nice additions to my dress wardrobe soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have to share this because I thought it was super fun/cute. Walking through Bryan park yesterday I found this store called Terrible Doll(house) or something like that and they had tons of little key chain items and bags etc. They are simple dolls dressed up as superman or other characters. I think they would be grat hoilday gifts!
> I have miss piggy here with what i call prisoner of love doll LOL


 
I actually went up to vancouver maybe a year ago and they had these stands in the mall and i bought a few.. they had some interesting ones! I can't remember the one i got but did yours have a lil note/card with it as well?


----------



## laurayuki

mzshirls yeah they have little note card and stickers with the purchase it's very cute 

I love my new necklace so regardless of what other ppl say I wore it to work anyway LOL


----------



## 4everglammm

*LauraYuki-*Gorgeous necklace and shoes. Love em! You look fab in the grey dress Who is the designer? A few nights ago my wife wore a black dress by Bebe so with inspiration from this thread she paired it with a white cardi.....never would have thought to pair the two until I saw it here.... she looked amazing. Thanks!


----------



## laurayuki

oh thanks! 4everglammm!  
I'm glad your wife paired them up! I like to think outside of the box with pairing / layering.. I think it makes dressing up a lot more fun and creates a lot more outfits with your existing clothes selection. 
Grey dress is from Mango actually. you can probably find it in Zara as well.


----------



## MonkeyGirl

laurayuki said:


> mzshirls yeah they have little note card and stickers with the purchase it's very cute
> 
> I love my new necklace so regardless of what other ppl say I wore it to work anyway LOL



i think this is my fav. outfit of yours so far! the grey dress is super cute!


----------



## laurayuki

Thnx MonkeyGirl  

It's Snowing pretty hard today.. so i grabbed a comfy sweater


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^Really pretty! Love the sweater w/the nice touch of the gold belt!


----------



## laurayuki

Thanks Coachgirl  

Here was my outfit for saturday night out


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I appsolutely love your style. Your clothes are tdf, and i love reading this thread. Keep it up!


----------



## CoachGirl12

LOVE your Herve Leger dress, was that the first time you wore it out then? Did you end up keeping all the Herve Leger dresses? You have a great figure, I wish I could wear a dress that form fitting!


----------



## MASEML

Laurayuki, your jacket is tdf! It looks so good on you and I totally need it. Is it black/white tweed or navy/white tweed? Which boutique did you get yours from - Soho or Madison Ave?


----------



## lil_lisa

Love all your outfits - you have a gr8 figure too! I was bidding on that HL dress you just modelled (on eBay) but the bidding will probably go outwith my current budget lol! Oh well!

P.S I hope your laser surgery went ok! Though I must say, I thought your thick rimmed glasses looked awesome!  Esp. paired with that cute grey dress in the other thread!


----------



## Deborah1986

_love it you look great._
_That dress is lovely _


----------



## .pursefiend.

OMG, i love this thread!!!
you have amazing style


----------



## laurayuki

Thanks guys!  yes the surgery went well and i have 20/20 now

I love this skirt which i scored from D&G sample sale


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

laurayuki said:


> mzshirls yeah they have little note card and stickers with the purchase it's very cute
> 
> *I love my new necklace* so regardless of what other ppl say I wore it to work anyway LOL


 

Yes its fab!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

laurayuki said:


> LOL today is one of those days. Santa con 2008!!
> it's big in NYC so we all dressed up as santas! took a pic at work for a pit stop  Ms Claus


 

 super cute!


----------



## ibezj

your entire wardrobe is adorable! I!!!!


----------



## laurayuki

Day before my traveling 

I heart my new jacket  I think i will be semi complete with my Chanel jacket collection with this and maybe another black jacket in the future


----------



## T.J.

wow i love your style! great inspiration


----------



## Cates

Wowza laurayuki!  Beautiful Herve Ledger dress!  

...and I must say, an incredible figure for it!  You look amazing


----------



## MonkeyGirl

laurayuki said:


> Day before my traveling
> 
> I heart my new jacket  I think i will be semi complete with my Chanel jacket collection with this and maybe another black jacket in the future



i am  over that tweed! it is gorgeous!


----------



## Antonia

*I just discovered this thread and I love it!  You have great style laurayuki!  I love seeing edgy outfits on women-sometimes women are too afraid to take chances but we need to make it more fun like you!  Of course having a great figure helps a lot-I think you can get away with more edgy styles when you are on the thin side.  Keep the pics coming!  *


----------



## KMBS

I have to agree, you have excellent style

Keep 'em coming!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4everglammm

*Laurayuki-*I'm so happy for you the surgery went well. I would like to go through with it myself. I have to agree with everyone....you look absolutly stunning in the HL dress...it truly complements your figure. Gorgeous! I bet you had alot of compliments Saterday night.

The Chanel jacket will definetly compliment your collection. A true classic. Love the D&G skirt as well.


----------



## nevgirl

laurayuki said:


> Thanks Coachgirl
> 
> Here was my outfit for saturday night out




Have Mercy. I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE THIS DRESS!! Did I say I love this dress? You look amazing in it.


----------



## laurayuki

HAPPY new year everyone!!  i just got back from my vacation and might post some pictures of outfits from the past two weeks later.. but today i arrived fresh at work  in these .. the dress is very cute and warm.. and structured. I tried to show it better in the second picture











also just received my little bling for myself


----------



## CoachGirl12

laurayuki said:


> HAPPY new year everyone!!  i just got back from my vacation and might post some pictures of outfits from the past two weeks later.. but today i arrived fresh at work  in these .. the dress is very cute and warm.. and structured. I tried to show it better in the second picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also just received my little bling for myself


LOVE your outfit! I was just gonna order one of those rings as well! Loves it!!


----------



## ahertz

YAY! So glad you're back. Please post outfits from your trip...


----------



## tresjoliex

Can't wait to see!


----------



## Alice From Italy

This is the outfit I loved more from your collection!



laurayuki said:


> Thanks ppl. the dress is from French connection if anyone wants it for the upcoming holiday party season
> 
> I got my first Chanel jacket couple of days ago and i'm in love!! Granted I bled out a lot of cash... but with the right one it was def. worth the money!


----------



## fettfleck

Love your thread, just went through all pages! You have some fabulous outfits!


----------



## 4everglammm

Happy new year! Your recent post is a very cute dress. Love the hat. Please post from your trip. I know I speak for all of us......would love to see what you wore on New Years eve!


----------



## lauriebell

laurayuki - what color is your nail polish?  loove it.


----------



## laurayuki

lauriebell the color of my nail polish is a metallic purple from Creative Nail Design  

Thanks everyone! I'll try to upload some pictures when I can shrink them to a good size. surprisingly I don't have a lot of shots of myself haha.. we'll see.


----------



## laurayuki

So here are some pictures I took during break.. I have another dress i wore to a wedding but can't find the pictures right now  
I went for more comfy dressing than usual since i'm walking around a lot. nothing spetacular... and sorry to dissapoint but i pretty much spent new years at home LOL being a vegetable on the couch   But do not worry, i'll be going out a lot on weekends so it'll be like new years every time!


----------



## Cates

Welcome back from vacation .  Did you wear anything spectacular for New Years?  I bet you did....


----------



## laurayuki

LOL i spent new years in bed if you count Chinese time or eating lunch if you count Eastern standard time... 

I did the blowout NYE thing for the past two years and this year I was laying low.. but not to worry, many nights of partying will come in the near future!  

Simple outfit today


----------



## T.J.

^ wow, i love the scarf!


----------



## Cates

My DH and I did the same thing this year  .  Cute scarf!


----------



## 4everglammm

The scarf is very cute. Love that color blue! Looks really good with your dark hair and dark pants.


----------



## LarissaB

Also in love with the scarf.


----------



## littlefish

I love all your outfits ! keep them coming!!!


----------



## wis3ly

laurayuki said:


>


 
Hunan...pretty cool.


----------



## laurayuki

Thanks guys!! the scarf is from Uniglo

Yep i did go to Hunan for a bit during break.. more of where my parents/grandparents are from. The picture if anybody know the place is in Hunan university where a lot of great scholars studied. Including my grand parents and chairman mao 

Continuing my scarf theme, this is a really comfy silk scarf i got from the Mawangdui museum and the print is suppose to be 2000 year old... i love it.. haven't quite figure out how to wear it the best but just to show you 











Oh and i love these over the knee boots i got over break.. they are lambskin and soooo comfortable!!


----------



## usillypenguin

I've been lurking around your thread for quite some time now and decided to finally leave a post.  I love your style and every outfit looks great.  Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## roussel

Alice From Italy said:


> This is the outfit I loved more from your collection!



This is my favorite too!  I can't stop thinking about that Chanel jacket.  May I know how much you got it for?  I wish I have your figure and your closet too!


----------



## aquahot

Love your style... I wish I know a girl friend who dresses so well.

Just wondering if those Chanel heels are comfortable? The black with CC and the Navy with gold details. I usually wear a 36.5 CL but are those Chanle ones run smaller than CL?


----------



## .pursefiend.

those boots 
would you mind saying who they are made by and where you got them?! thx


----------



## Phillyfan

Hi! Love your style! I'm also interested in your boots.


----------



## laurayuki

Thanks *usillypenguin,* i can't help but smile at your name! so cute!

*roussel*, you should try to get them on sale! the fall season jackets are on sale right now for 60 - 70% off in saks or boutiques.  also i think second hand shops will be another way to get a great jacket! 

*aquahot,* Some Chane heels are not as comfortable, mostly the ones that have very oval toe? it kind of stops short.  Both shoes i got were relatively comfortable the black one is pretty high.  the Navy one is very very comfortable, just the right height and arch for me.  I think Chanel run small on most close toe shoes, but for boots or booties they are pretty true to size.  

*pursefiend and Hokaplan,* My boots are from this french brand call something like Jayla (i'll find the exact name when I get home)  I got them in shanghai, but i suppose they should have stores everywhere... I think after i went back to Shanghai i noticed a lot more European designer shoes which we don't see in the states and their boots all look great!


----------



## .pursefiend.

thanks


----------



## truegem

Those boots are HOT!!!! Love em'.


----------



## caterina78

Where did you get the dress and belt - I absolutly love it!!!



laurayuki said:


> HAPPY new year everyone!!  i just got back from my vacation and might post some pictures of outfits from the past two weeks later.. but today i arrived fresh at work in these .. the dress is very cute and warm.. and structured. I tried to show it better in the second picture


----------



## MJDaisy

just found this thread, love it! your style is so sophisticated!!


----------



## laurayuki

Thanks *truegem,* i'll find out this french brand the dress *caterina,* is from the same brand as the boots.. anyway i'll find it when i get home  
And thanks *MJDaisy *

And today  i  marc


----------



## Phillyfan

I wish you could be my stylist! You seem to have a natural flair for putting outfits together. Do you wear more skirts and dresses than trousers and jeans? What state are you in? It is sooo cold here in Pennsylvania that even with over-the-knee boots, I don't know if I can wear dresses and skirts right now!


----------



## laurayuki

Thanks *Hokaplan, *I'm not great at layering so that is one flaw LOL i can only do simple two piece stuff... I do wear more skirts and dresses starting last year I think i just feel more comfortable in them, probably also because i'm not very tall. I live in NY and although the weather is pretty bad, my commute outside is very limited. With great tights and shoes I don't think a winter skirt is too much 
I think after 4 years of living in the midwest NY weather is pretty kind in the winter

I forgot to show my shoes today, who says a girl don't need a good pair of sneakers.. with customized colors 
I didn't wear them at work, but i did wear them to work


----------



## laurayuki

BTW the boots and the gray wool dress came from Jorya weekend brand


----------



## Deborah1986

_Is this blue skirt from marc jacobs ??_
_ilove it !!_

_i want it to!!!_


----------



## caterina78

Thanks so much! 


laurayuki said:


> BTW the boots and the gray wool dress came from Jorya weekend brand


----------



## usillypenguin

I LOVE your Nike shoes!  So cute!


----------



## laurayuki

Thanks guys !  I went out yesterday so i'll post that outfit later.. but i had to be in work today ush: anyway it's my outfit..





Birthday gift from daddy.. so cute!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

laurayuki said:


> Thanks guys !  I went out yesterday so i'll post that outfit later.. but i had to be in work today ush: anyway it's my outfit..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birthday gift from daddy.. so cute!



May I ask where you got that shirt? Its really cute. I love the necklace btw.


----------



## laurayuki

THe shirt is from LOVE moschino 

Btw this is what i wore to a wedding before New years  





And this is what i wore last night going out


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^You look so gorgeous in your dresses, you are definitely rocking that HL dress! That is one of my favorites!! Gorgeous!


----------



## roussel

Love the Marc outfit!  I have a similar skirt I just got today, a pencil skirt though, same color pattern of blue and black.  And of course love your HL dress!


----------



## usillypenguin

The HL dress looks amazing on you!


----------



## laurayuki

thnx guys I promised i would make up for not going out no NYE  

Today i felt more corporate and is one of my tie days. I  this white shirt so decided to take another pic to show what it looks like. I should probably tie my hair up... but oh well


----------



## Cates

^^this outfit is amazing--simple with the colors, but chic with the ruffle details.  Of course, the latest pick of you in HL is also incredible--HL always looks smashing on you.


----------



## 4everglammm

Hi *laurayuki*...as usual your fashion sense is amazing. Love all your latest. Is the Mark skirt a newer style. I love it. Can I ask where you found it. You look beautiful in both dresses. Very nice but the HL is an absolutely amazing dress and looks so good on you. I love that dress. The shoes are incredible. Who are are they made by? Also a few posts back you are wearing a very cute sweater....the one where you have the over the knee boots? It's adorable. Who is the designer? Thanks and I look foward to the next one


----------



## laurayuki

4everglammm said:


> Hi *laurayuki*...as usual your fashion sense is amazing. Love all your latest. Is the Mark skirt a newer style. I love it. Can I ask where you found it. You look beautiful in both dresses. Very nice but the HL is an absolutely amazing dress and looks so good on you. I love that dress. The shoes are incredible. Who are are they made by? Also a few posts back you are wearing a very cute sweater....the one where you have the over the knee boots? It's adorable. Who is the designer? Thanks and I look foward to the next one


 
Thanks! *4everyglammm*, The shoes are CL which I bought around thanksgiving time in NM.  that sweater I think is from J crew! but i believe u can find it at a lot of places with same patterns.  And lastly the Marc by Marc Jacob skirt i got from one of the Shanghai stores actually LOL it was on sale so it makes me think that it was from one of the seasons in 2008.  Although I haven't seen it in the stores here. Hope this helps!


----------



## laurayuki

Oh and also on a sad note, I will be traveling today and tomorrow for recruiting so won't be posting pictures... or maybe i'll post my suit picture which is very boring LOL 
promise i'll make up for it when I get bk. :kiss:


----------



## ahertz

Love the bib shirt from yesterday! Is it a recent purchase and still available in stores?


----------



## laurayuki

ahertz said:


> Love the bib shirt from yesterday! Is it a recent purchase and still available in stores?


 I'm not sure, i think i saw it in one of their sample sales this winter so they might be phasing it out. but i got mine from Woodbury's outlet store so they could still have them there!  

Also i recently bought a bunch of shirts from www.yesstyle.com which has similar style dress shirts  they are an affiliate of YesAsia which is a place to get a lot of Asian branded goods.


----------



## LVtay31

Yuki... Love your thread & style!!! Love that black skirt with ruffles; who is it by? Would you PLEASE PLEASE note who each piece is by in every picture?! I love soo many pieces, but don't want to bombard you with questions!!!


----------



## LVtay31

BTW... What size is your DY ring? Love it!!!


----------



## Shasta

laurayuki said:


> thnx guys I promised i would make up for not going out no NYE
> 
> Today i felt more corporate and is one of my tie days. I  this white shirt so decided to take another pic to show what it looks like. I should probably tie my hair up... but oh well


 


So perfect!


----------



## laurayuki

LVtay31 said:


> BTW... What size is your DY ring? Love it!!!


 
LOL i'll do that in the future  the skirt is from bebe and my DY ring i think it's medium size?


----------



## laurayuki

Green suit from DVF, black turtle neck shirt from BR, Cuff from Isharya
necklace from Amrita Singh


----------



## ahertz

Love your new cuff in action!


----------



## Cates

nice new cuff


----------



## LVtay31

Thanks Yuki!!! You have some catching up to do!!! lol


----------



## dollfie-lover

God, I'm really in love with all your clothes. Especially I love the dresses- amazing!


----------



## laurayuki

Ha i almost forgot casual friday  and i'm also modeling the new earrings i got 

Black dress from BCBG, belt from Arden B


----------



## roussel

love all your clothes and accessories... thanks for the inspiration!  one of my favorite threads here


----------



## Cates

nice earrings and very cute outfit for casual friday--looks comfy!


----------



## laurayuki

THanks guys!!  I'm really glad I can bring some kind of entertainment or ideas to your free time 

Went out last night and here is what i wore... a bit unconventional but it's cute. 

American Apparel 










Did my hair up later


----------



## slimcouture

I love your style !!! You always !! look amazing!


----------



## Cates

Once again, amazing outfit! LOVE the color of the dress


----------



## laurayuki

Thanks *silmcouture* and *cates*, u guys are the best! 
American Apparel stuff can be very cute! the dress is actually a verstile skir/dress type of thingy... came in other color as well.. i think i wore the black one as a skirt on the second page or something of this post... 

again thnx for letting me share


----------



## CoachGirl12

laurayuki said:


> THanks guys!!  I'm really glad I can bring some kind of entertainment or ideas to your free time
> 
> Went out last night and here is what i wore... a bit unconventional but it's cute.
> 
> American Apparel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did my hair up later


LOVE your outfit laurayuki!! Your hair looks amazing!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

You have great style, I love all of your outfits.


----------



## aquablueness

you are so cute! thanks for sharing your style with us, i sometimes come here to check out what's the next cutest outfit you have on and they're always very nice


----------



## laurayuki

THnx guys! I made a little purchase today  want to share.. my first little python clutch!


----------



## originallyxelle

Where do you get your dress shirts from, I love them.


----------



## Prada_Princess

that python clutch is amazing - it is really lovely - congratulations


----------



## lily25

Gorgeous clutch!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Cates

Fab new clutch!  That's going to go with a lot of things


----------



## laurayuki

I haven't had time to take a picture of my outfit today but i did do some post inaugural shopping haha.. so here are some pictures from other threads i posted today. 

Nanette Lepore, the green dress i'm planning on wearing for my best friend's beach wedding in Mexico 

















and I think my new gilt purchase would go well with the green dress!! i love this ring.. so pretty!


----------



## usillypenguin

Love your green dress


----------



## LVtay31

I LOVE that green dress! The ring is really nice... gotta love gilt!


----------



## laurayuki

Hehe. thnx guys.  i do love gilt, a bit too much lately 

anyway since tpf was down for a while i couldn't upload my outfit from yesterday. here it is


----------



## CoachGirl12

I LOVE that green dress that you are gonna wear for your friends wedding laurayuki, just absolutely gorgeous! That black dress is stunning too! Whose the designer on that one?


----------



## laurayuki

CoachGirl they are both from Nanette Lepore  
The black dress reminded me of something i would wear to a high school dance! made me look younger hahaha

here is what i'm wearing today.. i've realized that winter outfits are so very boring!! but i made a committment to post outfits almost everyday so bear with me..


----------



## LVtay31

laurayuki said:


>


 
I Love the green & orange combo! Super cute!


----------



## ahertz

Laura, will you take a close-up of the necklace you're wearing today? Details also if you have time. Thanks!


----------



## Deborah1986

_very cute oufits _


----------



## pchan2802

laurayuki said:


>




Love this outfit.You look great !


----------



## sunshine99

love your style Laura


----------



## PurseXaXholic

The green dress is absolutly TDF!


----------



## laurayuki

Hey guys. thanks for visiting! *ahertz,* I will take a picture of that necklace tonight upclose  one of my rare duty free purchases on a plane lol 

Today i went a little bit more formal.. Dress/jacket by DVF.  I always feel like i look prego in this dress but anyway for your viewing pleasure


----------



## tresjoliex

That NL dress is so pretty.


----------



## laurayuki

Here is a close up of the necklace i wore with the brown outfit


----------



## ahertz

^^ ooo, very pretty! Was that another gilt purchase?


----------



## laurayuki

Actually I got that necklace on the plane for duty free LOL don't remember when but it was maybe a year ago? random right?

Here is what i'm wearing today


----------



## heychar

I really loved your thread, you have amazing taste and style, I'll be back i'm sure!


----------



## Chelsea-xx

Hey Laura, love the thread....i love ur style!!!
And am totally jealous of all the labels i keep seeing !??!
I take it you work in fashion!?!?
I wish i had your kind of money to buy all the Chanel!!!
For now i have to stick to Topshop copycats Lol xxx


----------



## tresjoliex

laurayuki said:


> Actually I got that necklace on the plane for duty free LOL don't remember when but it was maybe a year ago? random right?
> 
> Here is what i'm wearing today


Very cute!


----------



## imashopaholic

I've spent the past half an hour trawling (and drooling) through your thread *laurayuki*. You have amazing taste and a great figure. I look forward to seeing what you're wearing tomorrow and every day after that.


----------



## laurayuki

Chelsea-xx said:


> Hey Laura, love the thread....i love ur style!!!
> And am totally jealous of all the labels i keep seeing !??!
> I take it you work in fashion!?!?
> I wish i had your kind of money to buy all the Chanel!!!
> For now i have to stick to Topshop copycats Lol xxx


 
 i wish i worked in fashion! I work in finance.. which fund my fashion habits.. 

I'm a newbie in brand names.. only started a year ago but it's never too late 

I love topshop stuff! they are coming to New York soon..


----------



## laurayuki

Today i had to work  so to elevate my mood i dressed in street style.. 

Theory shirt with Mango high waist shorts and some black tights and boots  









Juicy track jacket








French Connection coat and my new LV ALMA


----------



## Phillyfan

You look great in everything! I wish I was young and could wear the same outfits as you. What color is your LV Alma?


----------



## Cates

^^supercute outfit!  The high waist shorts look fab on you--and you're new Alma is TDF


----------



## usillypenguin

The Alma looks amazing in Amarante.    And as always, very cute outfit!


----------



## tresjoliex

I was gonna get that Theory shirt but it was too purple for me.


----------



## imashopaholic

The purple shirt/high waisted shorts combo look great on you. And as for the Alma...


----------



## laurayuki

thought i would share a going out picture on sat in action!


----------



## imashopaholic

Drooooooooooooooooooooooool!!! Your HL dress is TDF and you look amazing in it.


----------



## ahleah712

^That HL dress is TDF....The CLs are also..nice combo


----------



## Cates

...another drop dead gorgeous HL outfit!!  And you completed it with your new python clutch and some CL's...perfection my dear


----------



## Phillyfan

We all love your style! I was wondering if you had time to answer a few of my curious questions.
1) Do you shop frequently and buy 1 or 2 items at a time or do you buy for the whole season at once?
2) Do you mix old items with new or do you start over frequently?
3) Do you spend most on clothing, then shoes, bags, jewelry, and accessories?
4) Are there any colors or styles that you don't like or won't wear?
Thanks! Always look forward to seeing your new pictures!


----------



## laurayuki

So Happy Chinese New Year guys!





In light of this celebration i worked it into my wardrobe.. i know it's not red red but it'll have to do for now


----------



## laurayuki

Hokaplan said:


> We all love your style! I was wondering if you had time to answer a few of my curious questions.
> 1) Do you shop frequently and buy 1 or 2 items at a time or do you buy for the whole season at once?
> 2) Do you mix old items with new or do you start over frequently?
> 3) Do you spend most on clothing, then shoes, bags, jewelry, and accessories?
> 4) Are there any colors or styles that you don't like or won't wear?
> Thanks! Always look forward to seeing your new pictures!


 
I shop frequently. i tend to buy a lot if they are on sale so couple of styles from the same brand  

I def. mix old items with new.. some of the stuff i wear are from high school and college!

Oh man.. i dunno.. I use to spend the most on clothing but now because of the bags are so expensive I'll have to say bags, shoes and then clothing and accesories

Oh man... i guess i don't like yellow? baggie pants / puffy coats / crocs are not my style. (that's all i can think of now  )


----------



## LVtay31

laurayuki said:


> thought i would share a going out picture on sat in action!


 

LOVE LOVE LOVE this dress on you!!! Your new clutch looks great!!!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

That HL dress is TDF! Love the colour of the shoes!


----------



## laurayuki

Love the details on my sweater.


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^Gorgeous sweater laurayuki!


----------



## tresjoliex

That Herve Leger is TDF!!
That is one of the dresses I want!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Where'd you get that purple sweater? I love =)


----------



## Cates

^^beautiful purple sweater!


----------



## laurayuki

PurseXaXholic said:


> Where'd you get that purple sweater? I love =)


A thrift shop lol so I don't even know what brand! 

Sorry


----------



## Megadane

laurayuki said:


> thought i would share a going out picture on sat in action!


 
I just love love love this..I'm so tempted to try a cream HL!


----------



## laurayuki

Today's get up.. Abercrombie shirt with Forever 21 Heritage vest  

hahaha never thought you could wear those in the office huh


----------



## laurayuki

Megadane said:


> I just love love love this..I'm so tempted to try a cream HL!


 
You should try it!!  you never know. don't have to be all tanned to wear it


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

laurayuki said:


> thought i would share a going out picture on sat in action!


 

you're wearing the heck outta that dress


----------



## ri604

Hi Laurayuki! I am first time browsing here, ahh, I saw Lily25 here too, Hi to you all !

     You look very confident in modeling pics, especially your friendly eyes and smile... I will stop by here more often to see your everyday style ! xo.


----------



## ahertz

Looking great as always!! Do you end up tailoring a lot of your clothes or do they all fit that well naturally?


----------



## steffe

I like your Cream HL dress outfit. 

btw, i am curious about the location where you take your regular modeling pictures...


----------



## laurayuki

ri604 said:


> Hi Laurayuki! I am first time browsing here, ahh, I saw Lily25 here too, Hi to you all !
> 
> You look very confident in modeling pics, especially your friendly eyes and smile... I will stop by here more often to see your everyday style ! xo.


 
Awh it's very akward everytime I can understand why people cut the pictures so their faces are not in it. I never know what kind of expression i should have LOL




ahertz said:


> Looking great as always!! Do you end up tailoring a lot of your clothes or do they all fit that well naturally?


 
I always tailor my pants. but rarely anything else.. I like instant gratification so if they don't fit chances are I'm not buying them  




steffe said:


> I like your Cream HL dress outfit.
> 
> btw, i am curious about the location where you take your regular modeling pictures...


 
Thanks steffe! I lurk around your thread too  I love your style and you are great at layering and accessorizing! I think I might have mentioned in my previous posts about the location where I take my pix.  I don't have a good full length mirror at home and since I work very long hours I tend to spend a lot of time at work. And the best place to take a picture is in the rest area of the restroom lol.. 

I tried the taking pictures at home for a while but sometimes i'm so busy getting in and out of the apartment that I always forget.. so my iphone and the big mirror in the rest room is the best place for me to take a quick snap hehehe.. I wouldn't suggest everyone to do this because i almost got caught a few times...  but it's ok :okay:


----------



## cherubicanh

*laura*  I love your outfit choices!


----------



## peachbaby

love the HL dress and the CL shoes!!


----------



## laurayuki

So this is the dress I got from NL awhile ago and i wore it to dinner at the Blue Finn  so good.. 
unfortuantely have to work still...  but at least i had time to take some pix!






I like the texture of the fabric






And some juicy couture shoes


----------



## tresjoliex

^ I love that!


----------



## pchan2802

laurayuki said:


> So this is the dress I got from NL awhile ago and i wore it to dinner at the Blue Finn  so good..
> unfortuantely have to work still...  but at least i had time to take some pix!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the texture of the fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some juicy couture shoes



So nice .


----------



## ri604

OH Laura! You got everything : high cheek bone, friendly eyes, small tiny waist and...displaying"cleavage", hehe, best of all the elegance NL dress ! So amazing!

     I start to browse your modeling pics everyday now, hun !


----------



## onemoredoor

I am so not looking forward to dress codes when I start working but you look fabulous! I love all the chanels and HLs and the necklaces are gorgeous!!!! Also, you have a great body (note to self *time to start working out*).

Such a fun thread


----------



## 75Jules

I love that dress with the Juicy MJs.  So cute and 50s looking


----------



## steffe

laurayuki said:


> Thanks steffe! I lurk around your thread too  I love your style and you are great at layering and accessorizing! I think I might have mentioned in my previous posts about the location where I take my pix. I don't have a good full length mirror at home and since I work very long hours I tend to spend a lot of time at work. And the best place to take a picture is in the rest area of the restroom lol..
> 
> I tried the taking pictures at home for a while but sometimes i'm so busy getting in and out of the apartment that I always forget.. so my iphone and the big mirror in the rest room is the best place for me to take a quick snap hehehe.. I wouldn't suggest everyone to do this because i almost got caught a few times...  but it's ok :okay:


 
thank you! you are welcome to leave comments on my thread. 
you should get a 3 dimensional full length mirror at your place so you could check your nice figures in your fab outfits every day. without worry about others walk pass by


----------



## laurayuki

manic monday 

Thomas pink shirt with cuffknots my fav! and Theory pants


----------



## Cates

LOVE Thomas Pink Shirts!! Very cute outfit!


----------



## laurayuki

Cates said:


> LOVE Thomas Pink Shirts!! Very cute outfit!


 Thnx  

Today i wore my new shirt from .... KOREA HAHAHA 
I got it from yesStyle which is sub of YesAsia.com if anyone knows.. 
turned out pretty well.. paired with a Bebe high waist skirt and my fav pin


----------



## lilyelloworchid

Gorgeous outfit and I love the pin!


----------



## Martina_Italy

^^I love the pin and the shirt is just gorgeous..I really like it!


----------



## laurayuki

I feel snuggly like a bunny today!  






Another pair of earrings from Amrita Singh  





And my Alexander McQueen shoes arrived today!! lol so many instant gratifications


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

laurayuki said:


> Thnx
> 
> Today i wore my new shirt from .... KOREA HAHAHA
> I got it from yesStyle which is sub of YesAsia.com if anyone knows..
> turned out pretty well.. paired with a Bebe high waist skirt and my fav pin


 

Very cute top!


----------



## roussel

Oooh I was gonna order those McQueen shoes too!  Are they comfy?


----------



## laurayuki

roussel said:


> Oooh I was gonna order those McQueen shoes too! Are they comfy?


 
well.. it's the fashion that comes before comfort 

I think they are fine, surprisingly comfy for that height. the only problem i can think of would be that there is not enough hold on the straps on the heel part. so probably not a pair of shoes you want to walk across town with..


----------



## steffe

wow you got some amazing shoes there! they are very artistic looking. 

i also like your silk top with dragonfly pin - great combo!


----------



## usillypenguin

Adorable outfit today!  The shoes look great!


----------



## ri604

Hi Laurayuki, just a quick drop by b4 bed ! You look so ..* smoothy* in the Grey silk Korea + high waist skirt!  Had to say figure snuggling and also very sexy! 

     I need to stop by your thread every day now, like an ...addict , hehe. 

     ...will always be your fan !


----------



## laurayuki

Thanks *ri604, usillypenguin and steffe.*

Today.. another top from yesstyle.com  (yes i have tendencies to wear things i just acquired right away haha)
BR pants
BCBG shoes

I'm a sucker for ruffles in the front or any victorian type of shirts... hahahaha


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Love the top =) as always, great style


----------



## usillypenguin

Those shoes look gorgeous!

And thank you for getting me addicted to yesstyle; how is the sizing and quality of the clothes? I see that most things are one size, I'm typically a 0-2 in clothing.  Think I'll be okay or are they loose?


----------



## laurayuki

usillypenguin said:


> Those shoes look gorgeous!
> 
> And thank you for getting me addicted to yesstyle; how is the sizing and quality of the clothes? I see that most things are one size, I'm typically a 0-2 in clothing. Think I'll be okay or are they loose?


 
YAY  i love enabling ppl hahahaha

I would say measure your shoulder and look at their measurements. I ordered the smallest size in all of the shirts and as long as your shoulder fits there rest should be good.   

Obviously it also depends on the type of clothing, some you can tell would be kind of against skin.  The purple ruffle top surprisingly fits very well on me and it's not too tight


----------



## CoachGirl12

Love all your outfits laurayuki, I especially like that purple ruffled top! So Gorgeous! You have really great style!


----------



## .pursefiend.

love those shoes!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

laurayuki said:


> Thanks *ri604, usillypenguin and steffe.*
> 
> Today.. another top from yesstyle.com  (yes i have tendencies to wear things i just acquired right away haha)
> BR pants
> BCBG shoes
> 
> *I'm a sucker for ruffles in the front or any victorian type of shirts*... hahahaha


 
Me too! And I like this one also


----------



## laurayuki

thanks guys!!

Today i'm going to First Friday drinks at the guggenheim so i dressed up a lil  

NL dress with CL rolando python (my new )

Necklace is from a HK brand called Chow sang Sang, i love their stuff.. very detailed and you can detach the dangle part so it becomes just a rose pendant


----------



## lilflobowl

^ omg! your rolando pythons are fantastic!


----------



## Phillyfan

You have the most amazing outfits and look great in all of them! I'm a 44 SAH mom of 3. I would love to have two great outfits. I probably have items in my closet but don't have the talent like you to put things together. I'm always cold so I will be freezing if I show too much skin! I think I will tear apart my closet tonight to see what I can come up with. I may post later for your advice! Please let me know if you have any ideas for a good "look" for me. I'm 5 ft 6, long legs. no butt, but do have a tummy that makes me a little self-conscious. I don't always like to tuck in. What kind of pants/trousers with sweaters do you think would look best? I have brown hair about your length and neutral colors wash me out. I definitely look best in reds, purples, oranges, etc. Thanks!


----------



## dreamdoll

*Laura* - great thread!!  You look really good in your outfits!! And I'm only on page 2...
I love this dress - Can I please ask where you got it? TIA!! 




laurayuki said:


> So I have to wear glasses for the next couple of days before my lasik surgery  i'm excited


----------



## dreamdoll

^ ooh love your python rolandos! Your purple D&G dress, and silver Chanel heels!

Also absolutely love your ring with your name, can I please ask where you got it? TIA!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

CL rolando python --------- drooooool - love love love them!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Great outfits laurayuki!! This is soo off topic, but  I have a question for you, since you live in NYC do you know if Paul and Joe is carried at Henri Bendel?  

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## LaDonna

love all of your outfits!  you have great style!


----------



## laurayuki

Hokaplan said:


> You have the most amazing outfits and look great in all of them! I'm a 44 SAH mom of 3. I would love to have two great outfits. I probably have items in my closet but don't have the talent like you to put things together. I'm always cold so I will be freezing if I show too much skin! I think I will tear apart my closet tonight to see what I can come up with. I may post later for your advice! Please let me know if you have any ideas for a good "look" for me. I'm 5 ft 6, long legs. no butt, but do have a tummy that makes me a little self-conscious. I don't always like to tuck in. What kind of pants/trousers with sweaters do you think would look best? I have brown hair about your length and neutral colors wash me out. I definitely look best in reds, purples, oranges, etc. Thanks!


 
Definitely!  Please do share if you have any ideas you want to try to incorporate in your outfit!  I think you probably have lots of lovely pieces that you like individually and it's just all about bringing them together.  I love that you have long legs! Show them off! Wear some thick nice leggings for winter and an above the knee solid color skirt will def. help show them off without being too much!  You would look great in high waisted skirt/pants because you can pull it off well with your height.  Higher waisted bottoms will also help you to tuck in the tummy area  
Also I think you would look great with a long cardigan (similar to the Banana republic one in my thread) Big boyfriend cardigan with large buttons will look great on you!  

Purple is the new black right now.  You can always mix orange with navy or shades of blue


----------



## laurayuki

dreamdoll said:


> *Laura* - great thread!!  You look really good in your outfits!! And I'm only on page 2...
> I love this dress - Can I please ask where you got it? TIA!!


This is from Bebe, a year ago  



dreamdoll said:


> ^ ooh love your python rolandos! Your purple D&G dress, and silver Chanel heels!
> 
> Also absolutely love your ring with your name, can I please ask where you got it? TIA!!


 
The ring with my name is the same one from THe Hills Lauren's ring. I think i got it from Jewelry by net. but search around for Lauren Conrad's ring and you'll find it


----------



## laurayuki

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Great outfits laurayuki!! This is soo off topic, but I have a question for you, since you live in NYC do you know if Paul and Joe is carried at Henri Bendel?
> 
> Thanks in Advance!


 
I'm not completely positive since i'm not familiar with the brand, but I just googled it and it seems to be something that Bendel will carry.  I believe you can probably call them and ask if they carry it


----------



## laurayuki

My outfit today  very comfy sweater dress 






Here is my outfit last night going out  BCBG dress CL shoes


----------



## laurayuki

So i went to Bendel today and MAC is having their hello kitty launch party! it was so cute. so i took some pictures, wish i could've stole some ballons though lol









Also on friday i went to the Guggenheim for their first friday event. lots of people, lovely art and cheap drinks!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Cute outfits!! I so envy the fact that you are a New Yorker, you have access to the coolest events and shopping!! Thanks for answering my question too, I'll give HB a call tomorrow.


----------



## CoachGirl12

laurayuki said:


> So i went to Bendel today and MAC is having their hello kitty launch party! it was so cute. so i took some pictures, wish i could've stole some ballons though lol
> 
> 
> 
> Also on friday i went to the Guggenheim for their first friday event. lots of people, lovely art and cheap drinks!


You look so gorgeous here! Your hair looks longer in this pic...it looks really pretty! Love your whole outfit! I can't wait for my Hello Kitty stuff this week too!!


----------



## Phillyfan

Thanks laurayuki! I agree with your style recommendations for my long legs. Where do you suggest I purchase "boyfriend" cardigans and any designer/brand names?


----------



## LVtay31

LOVE your CL python rolandos!!! They look amazing... Are they comfy- Can you wear them all day or just a few hours at a time?


----------



## laurayuki

Hokaplan said:


> Thanks laurayuki! I agree with your style recommendations for my long legs. Where do you suggest I purchase "boyfriend" cardigans and any designer/brand names?


 
Yes  i would suggest Banana republic, they have awesome ones in solid color.  Also I think you can find some in different print probably online or in store at Urban, Anthropologie or Marc by Marc Jacobs brands usually look really cute!  Let me know how it goes!


----------



## laurayuki

LVtay31 said:


> LOVE your CL python rolandos!!! They look amazing... Are they comfy- Can you wear them all day or just a few hours at a time?


 
If you have a medium to narrow feet i think the Rolandos are perfect for you.  The pythons are actually more comfortable than patent leather i found out.  I just got the same shoes in pink patent and it's a bit tighter and have less give.  I believe the python really forms to your feet after you wear it for a while. and I'm wearing dr shol's to stretch the shoe out... I'm use to wearing platform high heels so I think they are surprisingly comfortable!


----------



## cuteangel7777

*Hi Laura!*
Even though i had religiously follow your thread i havent really comment on it!!! and today when i thought about wearing my blue NYMA a little dressier.. i came back looking for your outfit!! u look gorgeous in all the pics and outfit~ hum now i really want to get that ruffle shirt from style asia noww


----------



## laurayuki

cuteangel7777 said:


> *Hi Laura!*
> Even though i had religiously follow your thread i havent really comment on it!!! and today when i thought about wearing my blue NYMA a little dressier.. i came back looking for your outfit!! u look gorgeous in all the pics and outfit~ hum now i really want to get that ruffle shirt from style asia noww


 
 I like the picture when you wore it for the dress fitting. I have a similar long shirt from Gap as  yours in the picture and i think the MA bag goes well with blue shirts too!  

hehe yes i think i got some ppl hooked on Yesstyle hahaha


----------



## laurayuki

So I got up late today and realized that I had to meet some people (aka recruitors) for some informal chat.. 

I didn't want to wear a suit since it's not really an interview but still played it a bit conservative ... 

Banana republic dress ( my fav ) and Chanel Jacket  Wearing the clothes I love always makes me feel more confident! 











Wanted to show full length of the dress.. it's so flowy and very fitting for me... i love that it has pockets on the side!


----------



## Martina_Italy

laurayuki said:


>




 this dress..it's so simple but so classy at the same time!!


----------



## roussel

Aaaah saw your Chanel jacket again... Is that the same one that was at HL yesterday?  When I saw it at HL it reminded me of your jacket.


----------



## laurayuki

roussel said:


> Aaaah saw your Chanel jacket again... Is that the same one that was at HL yesterday? When I saw it at HL it reminded me of your jacket.


 
Hmm I think that's a different one? which post was that? I get confused easily even in my own thread lol
This is the same jacket as in post 77  hope that helps lol


----------



## ZoeyZoo

LVtay31 said:


> LOVE your CL python rolandos!!! They look amazing... Are they comfy- Can you wear them all day or just a few hours at a time?


 
I love them too. I have really been wanting a pair.


----------



## steffe

*Laura,*
you looked very pretty in  your purple dress + python pumps outfit!! two thumbs up.


----------



## roussel

laurayuki said:


> Hmm I think that's a different one? which post was that? I get confused easily even in my own thread lol
> This is the same jacket as in post 77  hope that helps lol



Ooops sorry, I meant the Hautelook Chanel sale yesterday.  I thought I saw a similar jacket there.


----------



## baglady88

Girl, where do you *work*? hehe..


----------



## laurayuki

roussel said:


> Ooops sorry, I meant the Hautelook Chanel sale yesterday. I thought I saw a similar jacket there.


 
OH .. nope. i didn't see anything i wanted there. I think they are older season stuff.. but some of them looked cute though  
I got this around x'mas it was Fall 08 sale


----------



## laurayuki

baglady88 said:


> Girl, where do you *work*? hehe..


 
Haha .. in my own world clearly... but in reality (finance).. private company so it's a bit more liberal
I've been there for a while so I have passed the initial stage of dress conservatively to impress...


----------



## jtstitzer

Love this dress. What size are you wearing? I want to order it but I know Mango tends to run on the small side.



laurayuki said:


>


----------



## laurayuki

jtstitzer said:


> Love this dress. What size are you wearing? I want to order it but I know Mango tends to run on the small side.


 
Yeah I think it is a bit smaller than I thought. I'm wearing XS but I would probably go a size up since they kind of shrink probably after you wash it..


----------



## laurayuki

Today i have an afterwork drinks event  

BCBG dress with CL shoes

I love this dress because it's so simple and comfy.. i like the shape of the dress... and pockets!!


----------



## sedds

laurayuki you look gorgeous in that dress  the shoes


----------



## baglady88

laurayuki said:


> Haha .. in my own world clearly... but in reality (finance).. private company so it's a bit more liberal
> I've been there for a while so I have passed the initial stage of dress conservatively to impress...


 I wanted to go into finances too! But i suck really badly at math, so i stuck with nursing. Nursing is not so bad because i like helping people.


----------



## bumblebees

You look great! I love anything with pockets esp. dresses. Sometimes I just buy them bc they have the pocket lol.


----------



## laurayuki

baglady88 said:


> I wanted to go into finances too! But i suck really badly at math, so i stuck with nursing. Nursing is not so bad because i like helping people.


 
It's good to do something you are good at or enjoy 

I kind of stumbled on Finance... i think ppl who know me always thought that i would do better in Fashion (except i won't have the $ to fund my fashions )
I feel completely like Rebecca Bloomwood  

But i like what I do (believe it or not) and i'm good at it so it makes me feel good


----------



## laurayuki

Thanks *bumblebees and sedds,*

Sorry this week has been kind of boring... because i have a bunch of meetings with some senior ppl so i can't be too out of hand  

Zara cardigan with H&M shirt and Express skirt (something i had since high school hahahaha)






To make up for the boring outfits  here is a little something i got in the mail today


----------



## margaritaxmix

Your style is simply amazing... I love all your unique tops, dresses, and stunning shoes... and how you pair them all so well! 

This is definitely one of my new fave threads.. I went through all the pages in 1 sitting!


----------



## laurayuki

Thanks! margaritaxmix

before i run off.. Mango dress with BCBgirl shoes  one of my fav pair of comfy shoes


----------



## steffe

hm, it looked like u r going for a date after work...have a good time.


----------



## kaban

*Laurayuki - i have just discovered your fabulous thread, havn't quite finished it but i wanted to say that its great!  I love all of your bold accessories and shoes!!......will keep reading......so far, i love this look!*

*



*


----------



## pchan2802

laurayuki said:


> Thanks! margaritaxmix
> 
> before i run off.. Mango dress with BCBgirl shoes  one of my fav pair of comfy shoes


 

 your Mango dress.Look so chic on you .


----------



## 4everglammm

The BCBgirls shoes are very cute. Love the bows. The mango dress looks great on you. We have been looking for a few new "little black dresses" for my wife. Is that a current style?.


One of my recent favorites is the BCBG dress with CL shoes a few posts back. What a great coordination.  The dress and shoes is absoluty amazing and as always looks so beautiful on you.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^^I love those shoes =) I have a pair of BCBGirls flats that I have worn to death =) As always, I love your style!


----------



## kaban

I've loved everything so far!  You look beautiful in fitted dresses, and you're  never boring.  Have to say i love these!!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

kaban said:


> I've loved everything so far!  You look beautiful in fitted dresses, and you're  never boring.  Have to say i love these!!



Whoa, those shoes are awesome!


----------



## peachbaby

Love the mango dress and the BCBg shoes. It's great to find shoes that are both pretty and comfortable!


----------



## laurayuki

Thanks guys! i know i haven't posted pictures in a while.. truthfully I got lazy and didn't take any pictures for the past couple of days!  But i do have a treat for you all.. just cracking myself up in Saks with these Doggie toys.. outfit pictures will follow later


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ So cute, I need to get my dog some!


----------



## gueancla

*laurayuki-* Nice thread. I enjoy looking throught out the pages and your style is great! Thank you for sharing:urock:http://forum.purseblog.com/member.php?u=150654


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Those BCBG Girl shoes are so cute! I love their shoes they are so comfy for me.


----------



## kuromi-chan

wow laura!!  you are sooooo fashionable!  i love all your outfits!  and you've got a beautiful figure as well!


----------



## laurayuki

Thanks guys for the support  Although I have been slacking a bit lately 

Today i'm wearing a black turtleneck with Bebe skirt and look what's that in my hand?







my valentine gift... thanks to my BF


----------



## cherubicanh

I love it!  The whole outfit is fab..and the pop of color from the LOUIS is perfect!


----------



## usillypenguin

Love the vernis!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Wow! I love it =)


----------



## roussel

Cute outfit and cute gift from the bf!


----------



## Megadane

Love your style Laura


----------



## CoachGirl12

So pretty laurayuki! Love your new LV!


----------



## LVtay31

I LOVE the LV ! The color is AMAZING!


----------



## laurayuki

4everglammm said:


> The BCBgirls shoes are very cute. Love the bows. The mango dress looks great on you. We have been looking for a few new "little black dresses" for my wife. Is that a current style?.
> 
> 
> One of my recent favorites is the BCBG dress with CL shoes a few posts back. What a great coordination. The dress and shoes is absoluty amazing and as always looks so beautiful on you.


 
Hey, i didn't forget about your question  The mango dress is from 2008 summer so it might not be there but there are alot of Black dresses from Mango to Zara to Banana republic that have great fit! Just depending on what you are looking for.  

Thanks!


----------



## laurayuki

So tomorrow will be a suit day... but today.. i'm wearing 
H&M purple shirt with french cuff, BCBG skirt and Bebe vest. 

H&M knee high socks and Chanel booties


----------



## kuromi-chan

cute socks laura!


----------



## margaritaxmix

laurayuki said:


> Thanks guys for the support  Although I have been slacking a bit lately
> 
> Today i'm wearing a black turtleneck with Bebe skirt and look what's that in my hand?
> 
> 
> 
> my valentine gift... thanks to my BF



Love the Coeur, the color is beautiful!


----------



## roussel

^ Love those Chanel boots!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Love the knee high socks and Chanel booties!!


----------



## luxlover

laurayuki said:


> So tomorrow will be a suit day... but today.. i'm wearing
> H&M purple shirt with french cuff, BCBG skirt and Bebe vest.
> 
> H&M knee high socks and Chanel booties



oh i love how you pulled off the socks and the bootie! super cute


----------



## luxlover

laurayuki said:


> It's good to do something you are good at or enjoy
> 
> I kind of stumbled on Finance... i think ppl who know me always thought that i would do better in Fashion (except i won't have the $ to fund my fashions )
> I feel completely like Rebecca Bloomwood
> 
> But i like what I do (believe it or not) and i'm good at it so it makes me feel good




hahaha we are exactly alike! my friends always said i should go into fashion too but i needed a job that would fund my habits .


----------



## MissPR08

^^ love the chanel booties!! *laurayaki*


----------



## laurayuki

Thanks guys!

Today i had to wear a suit.. so my fav is Theory they make you look very sleek and sharp! paired with my fav Thomas Pink shirt and cluff knots!

Also i pulled my hair up in a fashion comb


----------



## 4everglammm

Those Chanel booties with those socks are way too cute together!

You look great in a suite Laura. The blue cuff knots are also cute. Very stylish.


----------



## roussel

Love the hair Laura!


----------



## Cates

LOVE the Chanel booties and your hair comb is beautiful!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I love the way you did your hair!


----------



## oOvVnOo

laurayuki said:


> Thanks guys for the support  Although I have been slacking a bit lately
> 
> Today i'm wearing a black turtleneck with Bebe skirt and look what's that in my hand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my valentine gift... thanks to my BF




Your style is amazing!  I was planning on just lying low and observing your outfits...but I just had to comment this time!

This is the best idea I've seen so far for the Vernis Heart!  I'm going to do this with my rose pop heart now!!!


----------



## mimi14

Laura - when you told me that you try and push the whole business casual thing I didn't realise quite how far...lol. I'm now going to stalk this thread for some ideas, and having never really seen Theory suits...you are totally right about them looking sharp...I need to now buy myself one!


----------



## gueancla

I love this blue cuff knots. They give such a feminine touch to the shirt.


----------



## laurayuki

hehe Thanks guys  
Yes *mimi14,* feel free to through in questions or comments here  I'm sure you find some amazing pieces in NYC for work. 
Thanks *vVOo* hehe your nickname makes me smile!  I find the coin purse very versitle, you can put it on a funky thick belt or on the outside of your coat loop! they look great! only thing is i still can't figure out what to put in it other than cab receipts LOL

Today i'm wearing my GAP dress hehe and a silk scarf i got from china


----------



## ri604

Hi Laura ! It's RI , and thank you for your supporting comment on my ...earings, hihi!

     I really fall in love with your grey/piping skirt, it such a chic , elegant casual, not over the top . Sometimes, a whimsical detail skirt can make a wonder with all the black tops we have at home, right? So classy but cute too.

    I like to play around with scarfs, especially with plain dress, as we do have a very lazy day for dressing up. In this case, you are at work, but the color scarf will bright up our complexion, plus a little fun here.

    Remembered my Ed Hardy 's scarf ? hehe, here we go! HI 5 !


----------



## gueancla

laurayuki said:


> hehe Thanks guys
> Yes *mimi14,* feel free to through in questions or comments here  I'm sure you find some amazing pieces in NYC for work.
> Thanks *vVOo* hehe your nickname makes me smile!  I find the coin purse very versitle, you can put it on a funky thick belt or on the outside of your coat loop! they look great! only thing is i still can't figure out what to put in it other than cab receipts LOL
> 
> Today i'm wearing my GAP dress hehe and a silk scarf i got from china


 
You are too cute. I have a curiosity: Did you took the picture at your office restroom?


----------



## laurayuki

gueancla said:


> You are too cute. I have a curiosity: Did you took the picture at your office restroom?


 oh yes of course!  I had some discussion of it in previous posts.. but basically i don't have a good mirror at home (manhattan apartments )
So this is a mirror i pass by everyday to do the deed hahahahaaa


----------



## laurayuki

Ri hehe. thanks! I think girls always look good in Diamonds or pearls. Nothing can beat that!

Yes i love skirts! as you can probably tell.  Too bad most of the time iphones aren't very good at showing the detailed texture of some solid color skirts but ths grey skirt is one of my fav, it reminds me of spring/summer.  

I remember that scarf! it's awesome to combine it with a belt. something i've never tried before!   High five!  




ri604 said:


> Hi Laura ! It's RI , and thank you for your supporting comment on my ...earings, hihi!
> 
> I really fall in love with your grey/piping skirt, it such a chic , elegant casual, not over the top . Sometimes, a whimsical detail skirt can make a wonder with all the black tops we have at home, right? So classy but cute too.
> 
> I like to play around with scarfs, especially with plain dress, as we do have a very lazy day for dressing up. In this case, you are at work, but the color scarf will bright up our complexion, plus a little fun here.
> 
> Remembered my Ed Hardy 's scarf ? hehe, here we go! HI 5 !


----------



## peachy_gurl

laurayuki said:


> Thanks! margaritaxmix
> 
> before i run off.. Mango dress with BCBgirl shoes  one of my fav pair of comfy shoes



OMG!!!! I love those shoes!!!! when did you get them? i'm looking at the bcbg website and don't see them, do you know the name of them??? 
omg,l  love all your outfits!!!


----------



## laurayuki

peachy_gurl said:


> OMG!!!! I love those shoes!!!! when did you get them? i'm looking at the bcbg website and don't see them, do you know the name of them???
> omg,l love all your outfits!!!


 
OH yes i love those shoes and had to track them down as well. I got them last year so i'm not sure if you can still find them.  Search BCBgirl bow shoes you might find the exact name. I got them from piperlime although i think everywhere from amazon to zappos had them at the time.  You might still be able to score a pair from other retailers .. good luck! i really love them and they are super comfy gel bottoms


----------



## luxlover

laurayuki said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Today i had to wear a suit.. so my fav is Theory they make you look very sleek and sharp! paired with my fav Thomas Pink shirt and cluff knots!
> 
> Also i pulled my hair up in a fashion comb



great outfit! i love theory suits too. they always make me look skinny hehee .

i like what you did with your hair. how did you do that?


----------



## peachy_gurl

laurayuki said:


> OH yes i love those shoes and had to track them down as well. I got them last year so i'm not sure if you can still find them.  Search BCBgirl bow shoes you might find the exact name. I got them from piperlime although i think everywhere from amazon to zappos had them at the time.  You might still be able to score a pair from other retailers .. good luck! i really love them and they are super comfy gel bottoms



Thanks for helping me out, I found out the heels are called Larry, however I cannot find them in the plaid like the ones you have  they only have them in black or grey suede  
i'm still going to try one more time in hunting them down online.

Thanks again! and can't wait to see more of your outfits!


----------



## bnjj

Wow!  I just read through this entire thread.  You have an amazing wardrobe and a figure I recall having about 15 years ago - I definitely need to get back to the gym!

Your shoe collection is gorgeous.  

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## laurayuki

Thanks guys 

Today is cold!! I'm wearing an old ArdenB sweater with BR pants
I love the little detachable fur collar!


----------



## laurayuki

I got my alex & ani bangles today! so pretty!!!  typing with them is a challenge but i like it! hehehe


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I love the top! The bangles are gorgeous! =)


----------



## yellow08

Those bangles are sooo cute!!!


----------



## Cates

laurayuki said:


> I got my alex & ani bangles today! so pretty!!!  typing with them is a challenge but i like it! hehehe




love those bangles!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Hi Laurayuki!  I've been lurking in your thread, but never posted a message...but just wanted to let you know I love some of your pieces..you have great style.  Keep it coming!


----------



## MissPR08

love the bangles *laurayuki*!! congrats!


----------



## soCurious

I just finished.....simply amazing!


----------



## laurayuki

Thanks gals!  

Today i'm wearing something springy, Anthropologie skirt with a no name turtleneck knit top, and my lovely Chanel reissue in broze


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Cute!! You always wear the cutest stuff!!


----------



## Megadane

I love the color in this outfit-it's beautiful on you
Thanks for posting, this is such a fun thread



laurayuki said:


> Thanks gals!
> 
> Today i'm wearing something springy, Anthropologie skirt with a no name turtleneck knit top, and my lovely Chanel reissue in broze


----------



## usillypenguin

I'm crazy about that skirt!  And of course, the Chanel looks great too!


----------



## pinkboudoir

Love your outfits!!!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

>


 
LOVE LOVE LOVE! Everything about this outfit =)


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

laurayuki said:


> I got my alex & ani bangles today! so pretty!!!  *typing with them is a challenge *but i like it! hehehe


 

I know what you mean about the typing I have several bracelets that I sometimes have to remove when typing  those are super cute


----------



## ri604

I am drooling over your skirt Lauraaaaaaa !!!! That's my 100%  style!  It so well put together, The skirt is the focal point here, so spring with a bit chill/warm/cozy of the dark red turtleneck!, Then The Bronze Chanel  emphasize more in this themes : it show " Our Laura's clasiness style* ----always!!!!

     Again, I love your expression through * the eyes*, very innocent !


----------



## margaritaxmix

laurayuki said:


> Thanks gals!
> 
> Today i'm wearing something springy, Anthropologie skirt with a no name turtleneck knit top, and my lovely Chanel reissue in broze



Love the color of your top, the print of the skirt, and your stunning Flap!


----------



## laurayuki

Thanks guys for your kind comments. i rarely pull of a very color coordinated outfit haha i tend to mix diff. colors up.
color is the theme for today! 

Ann taylor top with BCBG tweed skirt jcrew headband


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I really LOVE the cardigan!


----------



## ri604

Laura ! The skirt is lovely, but if you go for a bit high up at the waist ( altering at waist to make it sit right at your hip bone) , it will look more proportion. I indeed had this problem all the time, because I had a small waist).

    I like this red top also, nice red!


----------



## burberryprncess

Laura, you have an amazing style.  I love this thread.


----------



## gueancla

laurayuki said:


> Thanks guys for your kind comments. i rarely pull of a very color coordinated outfit haha i tend to mix diff. colors up.
> color is the theme for today!
> 
> Ann taylor top with BCBG tweed skirt jcrew headband


 



Love the top. The color looks great on you


----------



## laurayuki

ri604 said:


> Laura ! The skirt is lovely, but if you go for a bit high up at the waist ( altering at waist to make it sit right at your hip bone) , it will look more proportion. I indeed had this problem all the time, because I had a small waist).
> 
> I like this red top also, nice red!


 
Great suggestion! I have problem with this skirt since it's slightly poofy at the bottom LOL haven't figure out the right top with it yet


----------



## lvpiggy

peipei PANDA!


----------



## laurayuki

LOL u r too funny piggy 

sorry guys no post today as I am for the first time in a while wearing something i've already posted HAHAHA! yes, hard to believe. But i promise i will have weekend pictures!


----------



## laurayuki

H&M white shirt with Theory dress







and my new CL


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Love it! wow those shoes are gorgeous!


----------



## kuromi-chan

oh wow laura!  i love your glitter new simples!!  they add nice sparkle to your outfit!


----------



## ahertz

The simples are


----------



## steffe

looking good in theory dress and cl silvery pumps!


----------



## bnjj

I love this dress.


----------



## MissPR08

Loving the new CL's!


----------



## dreamdoll

Love the new glitter CLs!!


----------



## annemerrick

I adore the shoes!  So gorgeous!!


----------



## ri604

laurayuki said:


> Great suggestion! I have problem with this skirt since it's slightly poofy at the bottom LOL haven't figure out the right top with it yet



    Hi Laura! This skirt will pop so well with a halter neck ( make it bow tied),of course, in satin/or silk navy or royal Blue. I saw this combo at Le Chateau 's.

    Again you make your new grey dress pop out with silver sequin CL's. It's very chic.

    For going out , more French style, try to find a silk top(  like silver, hot pink, even acid green)- which have round neck with ruffle scattering all the way down to the V neck of the dress, so you will emphasize the theme: I am blooming in Spring . This trend is also very Osca de la Renta, and Alice Roi.

    Hope you don't mind I share some ideas, I will do the same if I had that gorgeous dress !


----------



## ri604

Here the idea for update/ versatile your Theory dress, I had the Cavalli's with deep nacline, so, * conscious *- then I put my magenta ruffle underneath, it turn out so age appropriate, for me !


----------



## MissPR08

^^^ beautiful dress! i love the colors!!!


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

sheanabelle said:


> Story of my life!!!! If I can't find anything to wear in the morning, it's probably because I didn't shop the day before!!! SO sad!


 
 Victory! I am not the only one! Yes! I knew there were other "*NORMAL*" people in the world other than me


----------



## gueancla

AllHailtheQueen said:


> Victory! I am not the only one! Yes! I knew there were other "*NORMAL*" people in the world other than me


 
I feel the same way. Even with your closet is full of clothing and you are like i have nothing to wear


----------



## laurayuki

Hehe i love that idea!! i have yet to find a good ruffle shirt to wear on the inside of some of my dresses but i can imagine that it will def be a nice change to a normal halter or strappy v neck dress! love it!




ri604 said:


> Here the idea for update/ versatile your Theory dress, I had the Cavalli's with deep nacline, so, * conscious *- then I put my magenta ruffle underneath, it turn out so age appropriate, for me !


----------



## laurayuki

*AllHailtheQueen, sheanabelle and gueancla* you guys are so funnY!

yes i completely agree and like i mentioned one of the reason why i'm doing this thread is to promote me to wear everything in my closet and try not to think about why i never feel like i have enough clothes!


----------



## laurayuki

So yesterday i went to the museum of natural history and it was so much fun!

I was wearing BCBG runway dress which i love and at night we went out and for the first time in a while i'm wearing jeans!  A&F skinny jeans with Yigual A. top (i love this top because of the back Hehe.. and look i even wore my new bangles hehe.. 
and yes the heels are CL i love my bling 












how come my hands look chubby here? hmmm lol ush:


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ Gorgeous floral top, you look lovely in it! And those shoes are TDFFFFF! 
Not chubby at all, either BTW.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I love the dress, as always, gorgeous!


----------



## gueancla

Looking great on Jeans.  I love jeans but I only wear those during weekends. Keep wearing them, they give a different look to you


----------



## lvpiggy

laurayuki said:


> *AllHailtheQueen, sheanabelle and gueancla* you guys are so funnY!
> 
> yes i completely agree and like i mentioned one of the reason why i'm doing this thread is to promote me to wear everything in my closet and try not to think about why i never feel like i have enough clothes!


 
omg panda i was trying to get dressed for the HL meetup and i was seriously standing in front of my closet staring at my HLs and thinking i had NOTHING to wear.  thank goodness i bought the #6 dress that day!


----------



## usillypenguin

The BCBG dress is TDF.  And I *love* your ring!


----------



## pinkmonique73

ri604 said:


> Here the idea for update/ versatile your Theory dress, I had the Cavalli's with deep nacline, so, * conscious *- then I put my magenta ruffle underneath, it turn out so age appropriate, for me !


 
This is soooo pretty! I LOVE IT!


----------



## dreamdoll

I love the runway dress on you!! Very nice!!!


----------



## roussel

^ Love those bangles, I have those in gold and silver.  You are right, just a challenge when typing at work.  Is that a tattoo I see on your back?  What is it?


----------



## CoachGirl12

Wow, I love that floral top, just gorgeous!


----------



## ri604

Hi Laura, how are you ? I wish you find lots of nice ruffle tops for spring, it could be a lot more fun to place underneath a lots of your dress... I know you had a hundred of them  !  First, wanna say your floral jersey( is it jersey or silk?) is a TDF, especially pair with dark jeans, and it will be more into Fall 's flower when put a black turtleneck underneath. I've been seeing ppl use flower top -move from spring/summer toward fall in a very freshly update, and I know you like to wear things* with a twist*. Somehow, play it safe is ...boring.

    With BCBG dress, it's cute, but the pleating at top, is two architect and strong, uhm, I was hoping to see you with a leather white jacket with the dress; and one more thing, you look so great with pencil skirt, either short or long( very modern),... I would suggest with dress like this, go a bit down more to the knee...and it will elongate your legs more in avery gracefull looking, just my thought, hope you don't mind. Steffe always said that I had a keen eyes for detail !

    Ah, remember the Ed Hardy scarf ? here a contribution for your thread( I wore it last saturday, at a local dancing ). I love to come here and share pics sometime, because I like you and your thread a lot, it's never ...boring.


----------



## laurayuki

*Ri,* i was just about to go to bed but wanted to respond quickly lol  I STILL LOVE YOUR SCARF IDEA!!!! @_@ i'm going scarf hunting this weekend and hopefully i can pull something like that off LOL

Yes i love~~ ruffles. although sometimes i feel like it maybe too much sometimes if i don't layer it right but you make it sounds so easy!  

Haha yeah. I had problems styling that runway dress because so much is going on with that dress which was sort of why i liked it? (kind of like i don't have to layer myself? hahahaha lazy me >.<)  but i think i may try ditch the belt or wear some opaque tights with my dark brown buckle low heel boots with them.. maybe that will look better.. LOL it's always a trial and error process for me.. as u can tell sometimes i try, sometimes i get lazy and i pull something easy in a one piece haha

Thanks for your comments always. I would love to reinvent myself again and again like you ladies!


----------



## ri604

Ahhhh  Laura ! The idea of buckle up in the middle and opaque tights is a great down play idea, but it's good though! Try it next time and I will still ...right here waiting, I am very ...patient!

    Good night, dear, I know you have to work ! Not me, I am still do some cleaning touch up in the house!

    Bye, see you tomorrow, with a new outfit at work !


----------



## kuromi-chan

i love the BCBG dress!  so cute!


----------



## b00mbaka

laurayuki said:


>


 
*I would have NEVER picked this up if I saw it on a hanger but I would have missed out because it looks great on you!*


----------



## laurayuki

^ Yep i def. found this top by accident because i was very attracted to the print and then later on i had to ask a SA to show me how it should be worn... because as you can imagine i wore the back as front!!! hahahaa i had no idea.. so it's good to go base on impulse sometimes.


----------



## laurayuki

Thomas Pink shirt with tailored pants and TP cufflinks. 

So i've realized that this could be my Easter shirt!! the color combo is a bit more pink ahd baby green than in the picture  






I know the pink looks orange here but it's actually pink LOL


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Love the cufflinks!


----------



## laurayuki

In light of a potential career changing event in my life (potentially a step up), sadly I may have to wear more cookie cutter clothes to work now... ush:  It's always annoying when real life get in the way of my dress up fantasy everyday.  But it'll be a slow progression... so if i'm not posting it's probably because i'm wearing a really boring suit white shirt combo.  I'm still going to try to wear as many fun clothes as possible, however it may be time for some serious suit and dress shirt shopping! lol

I will def. post more weekend pictures since they are more fun anyway.. 
Thanks for everyone's support in the past couple of months  Still check back for updates every couple of days!


----------



## Kobelishus

Very cute outfits!!


----------



## roussel

laurayuki said:


> In light of a potential career changing event in my life (potentially a step up), sadly I may have to wear more cookie cutter clothes to work now... ush:  It's always annoying when real life get in the way of my dress up fantasy everyday.  But it'll be a slow progression... so if i'm not posting it's probably because i'm wearing a really boring suit white shirt combo.  I'm still going to try to wear as many fun clothes as possible, however it may be time for some serious suit and dress shirt shopping! lol
> 
> I will def. post more weekend pictures since they are more fun anyway..
> Thanks for everyone's support in the past couple of months  Still check back for updates every couple of days!



^ Wow!  So a promotion?  Congratulations!  Excited to see the serious outfits as well!  Please post


----------



## b00mbaka

CONGRATS on the possible promotion


----------



## gueancla

Congratulations! Laura. Looking forward to see your serious outfits and I'm sure is not going to be boring. You can always accessorize your outfits to spice them up. i always add something extra like a scarf, pearls, bracelets or even wear a headband...


----------



## ri604

Know what Laura, when you said about serious working clothes, my mind jumped right at Michele Preifer in ...Batman ! Woo hoooo... our Laura definitely suited this kind of role : Sexy- Beautiful- Dangerous lady !!!!

        CONGRATULATIONS  FOR THE BIG JUMP, LAURA !

      Still check everyday to see how you dress with flare...


----------



## Cates

Congrats on the possible step up!!  I know you'll find a way to spice things up a little with some fab accessories!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

congrats on the promotion!!


----------



## laurayuki

LOL i don't want to be jinxed.. i'm still exploring / deciding one what I want to do.... but THANKS GUYS!!!


----------



## laurayuki

So today i had an interview
Wearing my fav zara long skirt suit with BR shirt


----------



## LVtay31

^^I like that suit! Looks soo corp.!

* I sent you a shout out in my jewelry box thread! 
Finally! My Valentines Gifts... Revealed!


----------



## gueancla

Very professional looking. Love it.


----------



## roussel

I love the outfit so much Laura!


----------



## laurayuki

LOL some recent purchases 

I heart the YSL tribute... comfy and very high! hehe


----------



## LVtay31

^^Ohh... Nice! I was just thinking of getting a pair! So are they really as comfy for the height as everyone says?! How high are they? Pretty easy to walk in?

TIA


----------



## laurayuki

^ LOL pretty high like 5 inches.. with 1 inch platform so yeah... 
It's comfortable with strap, arch and bottom support. the only thing I have to get use to is to walk tall in them and try not to look down HAHAHA

i'm not use to really high platforms (well also probably coz i wore uggs too much this winter)  so u have to just keep your feet straight and head up but otherwise they are more comfy than some of my CLs


----------



## laurayuki

Worn the Theory dress over a blue shirt before. But i figured i'll just post it again with a while shirt HAHAHA..


----------



## LVtay31

You are too funny! Have fun getting your walk down!!!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Love that dress, and the shoes


----------



## gueancla

Nice YSL shoes. Hope we can see some modeling pics of the shoes.


----------



## margaritaxmix

laurayuki said:


> LOL some recent purchases
> 
> I heart the YSL tribute... comfy and very high! hehe


Gorgeous, love the unique colors.


----------



## girlfrommoscow

Laura Love the colours of your Tributes!! Those reds will look sooo hot with the red HL dress!!! And i love browsing your thread, you have sucha  great sense of style!!


----------



## laurayuki

^ Thanks guys for the compliments  i'll post modeling shots of the tribute when i can pair it with an outfit soon LOL (i do have some modeling shot of them in the shoe section )


----------



## laurayuki

Night outfit from yesterday  

BCBG dress with CL shoes (same one i wore last weekend)


----------



## MissPR08

^^ you look amazing *laurayuki*! i love the dress.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

That dress is so pretty!


----------



## ri604

Hi Laura...You didn't say you wear the blue BCBG to what occasion, then I thought it was Friday Night out...

     Most of us like to see ourselves in small waist, then this dress show the most of yours, Laura, it's very nice.

    ...but to speak of proportion, I recommend you have a tiny shrug over your shoulder . You may ask me why ?

     Since you have a strong shoulder with a bit round near the chest( which is beautiful chest !!!); The twist of the dress made your waist...smaller, and in reverse, turn your upper part more masculine. Yes, I feel it squeeze you in, and made the chest pop out straight up !  This look may look sexy-like Kim Kardashian- but it's loose the main point of the Strapless which is related to  elegant look. When you see brides in strapless wedding gown, recognize their intention of a graceful neck and modest chest imply...


    Hope you take notice, just my thought, then I hope to see this dress one more time...Ahh, you will look more beautiful in a new way !


----------



## ri604

Laura, You always look so dann good in this version, I love this on you. No matter how many more color shirts you change each times !


----------



## laurayuki

Apologies for the quick reveal. I'm trying to make it to the gym before it closes.. 
anyway it was a yucky rainy day.. what's better to brighten up the wardrobe with my newly acquired Betsey JOhnson floral rain coat! scored at Century 21 my new love in the financial district.. anyway isn't it cute? i can see myself wearing it even as a 60 year old little lady hahahha

alright.. now to the gym


----------



## kuromi-chan

^super cute BJ rain coat!  what a great find!


----------



## ri604

Laura ! The rain coat is cute, with its splatter prints ! It matched  your red coral nail too ! The blue and coral combo is such a retro vintage color, I love it on you! Good buy!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Love the rain coat!


----------



## laurayuki

ASOS top with Zara skirt  today was such a crazy busy day.. man


----------



## gueancla

Hi Laura,
Nice outfit. You look a bit tired. I'm probably looking the same as you. But hey this is our relax environemnt. I  TPF. Take care!


----------



## ri604

Take care , Laura! We know you are in a new position, then ...you must be busy, but, take it easy, honey, It's all paid off for who's working hard...


----------



## CoachGirl12

laurayuki said:


> ASOS top with Zara skirt  today was such a crazy busy day.. man


oooo super cute, love it!!


----------



## heychar

Love everything on you, can I have your job so I can buy me some CL's too.. pwetty pwease


----------



## fieryfashionist

I love the Betsey Johnson raincoat!   Such a cheery print... something I'd totally buy.   The buttons are so whimsical and fun (I have a coat with the heart same buttons)!    Actually, we own a lot of similar stuff haha.


----------



## laurayuki

Thanks girls.. Yeah lately it's been a bit busy.. i am pretty much tired all the time! lol 

Today i'm wearing J crew dress with Zara white top and my new Hermes scarf! hehehe


----------



## PurseXaXholic

That hermes scarf is amazing! Beautiful =)


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ Agree, such a pretty scarf on a gorgeous lady!


----------



## gueancla

As always Laura you are looking nice!


----------



## roussel

I missed so many posts already.  I love them all esp the new YSLs!  They are both TDF!


----------



## ahertz

LOVE that H scarf!!


----------



## lilcorinthian

I just found this thread today, but I'll definately be coming back in the future! Love your style (and LOVE your sparkly CL Simples! ).


----------



## .jourdyn.

laurayuki said:


> Thanks girls.. Yeah lately it's been a bit busy.. i am pretty much tired all the time! lol
> 
> Today i'm wearing J crew dress with Zara white top and my new Hermes scarf! hehehe


 
Such a cute outfit, love it all!


----------



## ri604

You didn't show us your shoes for this cute oufit Laura, I kept wondering !


----------



## laurayuki

quick update my first Chanel Brooch!


----------



## Cates

^^beautiful brooch Laura!


----------



## usillypenguin

Its been awhile since I've stopped by to comment...love the new brooch!


----------



## Deborah1986

_amazing outfits _


----------



## laurayuki

hehe thanks guys for dropping by.

Friday the 13th huh? i guess we hare have a lot of those this year

today is Zara sweater with BR skirt and one of my fav Bcbgirl shoes.. got it when i was in college! LOL


----------



## gueancla

I thought I drop by before going to lunch....I'm so hungry and tired...I can't wait for the weekend  yeah
Laura, great outfit and I love very much the Chanel Brooch. I have nothing chanel except for cosmetics. I'm thinking I would reward myself this year with  a chanel bag. Probably to wear during weekends, I work in engineering so here is pretty casual dressing. But i do my best to look nice and wear classic outfits too.  Also, love the chanel costume jelwerly...my favorite but sometimes think is too expensive...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^Love your new broach!


----------



## CoachGirl12

laurayuki said:


> hehe thanks guys for dropping by.
> 
> Friday the 13th huh? i guess we hare have a lot of those this year
> 
> today is Zara sweater with BR skirt and one of my fav Bcbgirl shoes.. got it when i was in college! LOL


oooo love those pumps!


----------



## dreamdoll

^ Ooh love the chanel brooch!!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

The Chanel Broach is TDF, and I love the brown sweater!


----------



## lilcorinthian

LOVE the Chanel brooch!


----------



## ri604

Congrat on your Chanel Brooch, Laura, I am drooling over it...


----------



## klng

laurayuki said:


> one of my fav Bcbgirl shoes.. got it when i was in college! LOL



I have the same shoes in the peeptoe style!  *Laurayuki*, all your outfits are so cute and classy.  Love it. :coolpics:


----------



## baglady88

omg i wanna steal your job! r u rich or something?? lol


----------



## laurayuki

sorry guys i know i have been mia for a while but my apartment building was caught on fire last week so i took almost a week off from work... the first thing i did was try to save all my shoes and bags!!!  so thankfully they were not damaged... i still have a lot to deal with including finding a new apartment etc. but here was my sat outfit for a friend's bday


----------



## roussel

Love this outfit on you!  The bangles go perfectly with that dress.  Hope you find a new apt soon, and glad nothing got damaged by the fire.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Love that dress! Glad you and your things are ok!


----------



## ahertz

Yikes! Good luck--I hope you find a new place to live (and store your collection) soon!


----------



## margaritaxmix

You wear that maxi dress so well! Hope your living situation works itself out very soon!


----------



## ri604

Oh, Laura, I hope you not stressed out by last week incident... things happens unexpectedly , so we just thank God ...

   I was wondering of your absent, and so happy you are back again to the thread. So, you wore wooden platform with this dress to match the details studdings, such a nice lean line, I think you look very outstanding with strong colours, like cobalt, Amethyst, fushia, also magenta... light colour just stand on your side of work and bussiness meeting, agree ?

   Again, I wish you gain back normal activities, then you can project more exciting ODJ oufits for us to admire.


----------



## b00mbaka

^ I don't think they are wooden platforms. They are YSL tributes.

I'm glad your things weren't ruined but maybe it was your sign to leave your place. New position at work, new apartment.


----------



## kuromi-chan

aww, sorry to hear about your building fire!  thankfully you and your stuff were ok!  that's one of my worst fears!  love the blue dress on you, gorgeous!


----------



## CoachGirl12

O my gosh, that is horrible! I'm glad nothing got damaged and you didn't get hurt! That dress looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## usillypenguin

I'm glad you and your belongings were okay!  

The dress looks great!


----------



## lilcorinthian

Oh goodness! I'm glad you're ok!

And love the dress! Great color!


----------



## laurayuki

Hehe some of u may know already but i got my HG bag recently! (ugh yeah as if there isn't enough chaos in my life right now) but she is a beauty 

I consider this a quarter life crisis purchase


----------



## pchan2802

laurayuki said:


> Hehe some of u may know already but i got my HG bag recently! (ugh yeah as if there isn't enough chaos in my life right now) but she is a beauty
> 
> I consider this a quarter life crisis purchase



Beautiful!!!Congrats .


----------



## Cates

Firstly, I'm glad you're okay--secondly I'm glad all your belongings were not damaged.  Congrats on your recent Hermes bag--beautiful, what color is it?  I can't quite tell from the picture.  

Best of luck finding a new apartment!


----------



## margaritaxmix

laurayuki said:


> Hehe some of u may know already but i got my HG bag recently! (ugh yeah as if there isn't enough chaos in my life right now) but she is a beauty
> 
> I consider this a quarter life crisis purchase


Just plain gorgeous. I LOVE the color.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Fabulous! Love the color congrats!


----------



## laurayuki

Thanks guys! it's such an odd time right now considering what happened to my apartment but i did place the order on the birkin before it happened so i guess it's really lifting my spirits right now  I did find a new apartment and will move in shortly! Thanks for all the concerns. 

The bag is 30cm Rouge Vif Fjord 



Cates said:


> Firstly, I'm glad you're okay--secondly I'm glad all your belongings were not damaged. Congrats on your recent Hermes bag--beautiful, what color is it? I can't quite tell from the picture.
> 
> Best of luck finding a new apartment!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I love that blue dress! And your purse in the lastest picture!


----------



## ahertz

Good timing for you birkin! A perfect pick-me-up.


----------



## LVtay31

HOLY MOLY!!! Look at that bag- AMAZING! 

Sorry to hear about the chaos you went through, I am sure it was stressful! Nothing like your HG bag to pick you up!


----------



## usillypenguin

Congrats on the new purchase!  Its beautiful!


----------



## roussel

Perfect bag!  Congratulations!  I'll just dream to own one someday.


----------



## kuromi-chan

aaaaaahhhh!!!!   congrats on your Birkin!!!!


----------



## yoglood

that's a beautiful birkin!!


----------



## lilcorinthian

Love your new Birkin! The color is TDF! So very classic.  Congratulations!


----------



## Martina_Italy

laurayuki said:


> Hehe some of u may know already but i got my HG bag recently! (ugh yeah as if there isn't enough chaos in my life right now) but she is a beauty
> 
> I consider this a quarter life crisis purchase






 your Birkin, the color is gorgeous! I'm happy you got your HG!!!!


----------



## yourhighness

I found this thread and followed it from beginning to the last page at once.Everything u have is so tasteful. Hope u will find a good home for yourself and your belongings.And keep showing your outfits and shoes etc.

Sincerely yourhighness


----------



## AlovesJ

laurayuki said:


> sorry guys i know i have been mia for a while but my apartment building was caught on fire last week so i took almost a week off from work... the first thing i did was try to save all my shoes and bags!!!  so thankfully they were not damaged... i still have a lot to deal with including finding a new apartment etc. but here was my sat outfit for a friend's bday



you're apartment caught on fire!! that's horrible. My friend has a huge MAC collection and she said she had a nightmare about not being able to get all of her makeup out her condo before a hurricane. lol. I'm happy nothing was damaged.


----------



## Alva

Laura, you look amazing ever. Please I have  curiousity about how do you storage your shoes, and how they look in your closet!!! please, i need some ideas.... and you should have many shoes!!! :greengrin:


----------



## laurayuki

Hi everyone! thanks for the kind comments.  I'm moving to my new apartment next week so very happy about that.  thank god nothing major was damaged in that incident. but i do get a chance to reorganize my closet and perhaps make it more presentable and i am also trying to catalogue all my outfits in my iphone now  thanks to this thread i started I have plenty of pictures to pick from hehe

so i got this dress a while back but never wore it. so here it is.  Alexander wang goddess dress with YSL tribute and alex and ani bangles


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ I LOVE it. The shape of your dress is gorgeous, and I adore how you paired the Tributes with it!

PS - Looks like you can change your siggy now that you _have_ invested in a Birkin!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I would love to see pictures of your closet! I bet its beautiful! I love your godess dress =)


----------



## laurayuki

LOl thnx margaritaxmix.. changed!


----------



## pchan2802

laurayuki said:


> so i got this dress a while back but never wore it. so here it is.  Alexander wang goddess dress with YSL tribute and alex and ani bangles



Wow...wow...wow...You're super hot.Love this dress on you and of course your YSL shoes also.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^sexy sexy! and it goes great with your YSLs


----------



## 4everglammm

hey Laura....It's been a while since Ive checked your thread. Took about an an hour to get caught up but what better way to spend Monday morning.

So sorry to hear about your apartment. I'm glad you are moving to your new apartment soon and congrats on the new job! That's wonderful. I can't imagine you new suits being boring though......your so creative with such a sense for fashion. 

I love your Hermes scarf...absolutly gorgeous. The YSL Tributes are TDF. The colors are amazing.

I really like the  the BCBG dress It looks amazing on you (as usual). I think it looks great with the belt. It's a busy dress but that's what I like about it! I also LOVE the BCBG shoes with the bows that were in an older post. They are so adorable!

You wore a H & M shirt a while back. I wanted to ask you how is the quality of their clothes? They have alot of nice things in thier ads and on their website and they are really inexpensive.

You look incredible in Jeans! and yes who would have ever thought that top would look that great!

The Birkin.....WOW....I hope someday I can buy one for my wife....It is amazing and the color is gorgeous. Enjoy it. You deserve it with everyting that happened!


Oh and the Alexander wang goddess dress with those YSL's...as pchan stated.._*Your super hot!!!!*_


----------



## Martina_Italy

laurayuki said:


> Hi everyone! thanks for the kind comments.  I'm moving to my new apartment next week so very happy about that.  thank god nothing major was damaged in that incident. but i do get a chance to reorganize my closet and perhaps make it more presentable and i am also trying to catalogue all my outfits in my iphone now  thanks to this thread i started I have plenty of pictures to pick from hehe
> 
> so i got this dress a while back but never wore it. so here it is.  Alexander wang goddess dress with YSL tribute and alex and ani bangles





Wow, I love this dress!!!!


----------



## laurayuki

Thanks *Martina_Italy, ~Fabulousity~ and pchan2802*

Awh. thanks *4everglamm!* I hope i can find some inexpensive way to dress up in suits (lots of expensive lables have good unique suits but not a lot of flare with inexpensive suits)  

I like H&M shirts, I think their dress shirts are as expected wrikles very easily. So i would stick with Knits like basics or sweaters.  Their suits are not so great but if you need one buy them on sale.  Zara on the other hand is a better bet for suits (not expensive and much better quality) 




4everglammm said:


> hey Laura....It's been a while since Ive checked your thread. Took about an an hour to get caught up but what better way to spend Monday morning.
> 
> So sorry to hear about your apartment. I'm glad you are moving to your new apartment soon and congrats on the new job! That's wonderful. I can't imagine you new suits being boring though......your so creative with such a sense for fashion.
> 
> I love your Hermes scarf...absolutly gorgeous. The YSL Tributes are TDF. The colors are amazing.
> 
> I really like the the BCBG dress It looks amazing on you (as usual). I think it looks great with the belt. It's a busy dress but that's what I like about it! I also LOVE the BCBG shoes with the bows that were in an older post. They are so adorable!
> 
> You wore a H & M shirt a while back. I wanted to ask you how is the quality of their clothes? They have alot of nice things in thier ads and on their website and they are really inexpensive.
> 
> You look incredible in Jeans! and yes who would have ever thought that top would look that great!
> 
> The Birkin.....WOW....I hope someday I can buy one for my wife....It is amazing and the color is gorgeous. Enjoy it. You deserve it with everyting that happened!
> 
> 
> Oh and the Alexander wang goddess dress with those YSL's...as pchan stated.._*Your super hot!!!!*_


----------



## krazy4bags

OMG how the heck did I miss this thread???? This is so much fun! I just spent the last hour or so looking through all the pictures! 

*Laura* - thanks for doing this!! I have a lot of clothes but I'm not very good at mix n match, but you're obviously a pro!! you have an amazing figure too...so everything looks fabulous on you! can I say I'm very jealous? I was once skinnier than I am now but never had that slim figure like yours. Keep the pictures coming...and this is becoming my favorite thread!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

*laura* - You look amazing in the blue dress!! And your birkin is gorgeous!! Congrats!! Hope you find an apartment soon...


----------



## klng

*laura*, I love the draping of your Alexander Wang goddess dress!!!  Gorgeous!


----------



## LVtay31

^^Seriously... Why did it take you sooo long to wear that dress?! It is AMAZING on you!


----------



## laurayuki

Haven't posted in a while. been busy furniture shopping !  but i did manage to score some alice+olivia clothes from sample sal as well


----------



## margaritaxmix

Laura, you're back! I've missed your posts :hug: 

You look gorgeous as usual, all these pics of ruffle blouses on the forum have really made me want one! Really like the yellow belt too - I'm on a bright color spree lately


----------



## Martina_Italy

laurayuki said:


> Haven't posted in a while. been busy furniture shopping !  but i did manage to score some alice+olivia clothes from sample sal as well




Love this!!!!  Is it a blouse or a dress?


----------



## newbee81

Love this outfit. I would never be able to think that yellow belt could go with orange. Love love!


----------



## butterfly36029

Laura is back!!! wohoo!!! I've been silently reading this thread...I love your last outfit!!


----------



## Cates

laurayuki said:


> Haven't posted in a while. been busy furniture shopping !  but i did manage to score some alice+olivia clothes from sample sal as well



beautiful Laura, glad you're back


----------



## CoachGirl12

Beautiful! Love the color combination that you used!!


----------



## krazy4bags

yay! she's back! that's one eyecatching outfit! I LOVE IT!


----------



## annemerrick

Love that outfit...it is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^I really like this, love how you added a yellow belt.


----------



## laurayuki

lol thanks guys! sorry it's been a slow month... still moving/spring cleaning/easter/going to wedding soon so... too much going on 

But i did want to post my score on hautelook . Short HL dress.. i love it!


----------



## dreamdoll

You look amazing in the teal!!


----------



## butterfly36029

amazing dress! I love your watch btw!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^That dress is hot!


----------



## Cates

Wow Laura!  You look amazing in that HL


----------



## webbie

Your entire series of outfits is amazing 
Luv the HL dress on you and how you accessorized.


----------



## laurayuki

Thanks guys! I just returned from a mini vacation for my good friend's wedding and i thought i would make some updates...  still getting some pictures from other ppl but here is what i have so far.. hope u guys enjoy it 

Pretty gazebol where they r getting married... 
I'm wearing Topshop dress with my fav LV summer beach bag






First night cocktail  i got a cute little name tag.. i'm wearing DVF dress with DVF silk slip





Rehersal dinner with my bff from highschool. I'm wearing Nanatte Lepore with YSL and she is wearing A/X





another pic of the dress.. this dress is awesome.. i spilled like a shot of tequila on it and it dried in minutes!! lol 






This is what i wore to the wedding. Alic+Olivia dress with Chanel shiny brooch and Chanel spring/summer WOC. Theory shoes.


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^You look beautiful in all those dresses girl! I especially like that Nanatte Lepore dress, gorgeous colors!


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

laurayuki said:


> Thanks guys! I just returned from a mini vacation for my good friend's wedding and i thought i would make some updates...  still getting some pictures from other ppl but here is what i have so far.. hope u guys enjoy it
> 
> Pretty gazebol where they r getting married...
> I'm wearing Topshop dress with my fav LV summer beach bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First night cocktail  i got a cute little name tag.. i'm wearing DVF dress with DVF silk slip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rehersal dinner with my bff from highschool. I'm wearing Nanatte Lepore with YSL and she is wearing A/X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another pic of the dress.. this dress is awesome.. i spilled like a shot of tequila on it and it dried in minutes!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what i wore to the wedding. Alic+Olivia dress with Chanel shiny brooch and Chanel spring/summer WOC. Theory shoes.


 

You look beautiful! Your clothing choices are amazing and that Alice and Oliva dress is breath taking! I would love to literally raid your closet


----------



## shoebuyer37

Gorgeous dresses!


----------



## I Love RICE

Dayum girl. You look hot!


----------



## peachbaby

lovely dresses, especially the turquoise Alice+Olive. Love the touch with the Chanel brooch!!


----------



## webbie

Gorgeous outfits & dresses! They are all so fitting for the resort & wedding. Esp luv how you paired the Alice & Olivia dress with the broach


----------



## margaritaxmix

Gorgeous pics!!!! I absolutely love your Tahitiennes and the Nanette Lepore dress. You also look just gorgeous in that style and color of the Alice & Olivia dress. Glad to see your posts again.


----------



## roussel

You look like a goddess in that blue dress.


----------



## usillypenguin

Looking great as always!  I'm in love with the A&O dress.  You look breathtaking!


----------



## ririan

roussel said:


> You look like a goddess in that blue dress.


 
I was about to say the same thing!
You looked so divine!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Beautiful dresses! Looks like a fun time!


----------



## flipchickmc

I've been following your thread for awhile now and I love your style.  You look absolutely stunning in that blue dress - I LOVE IT!


----------



## laurayuki

Thanks everybody! hope it brought over some sun to where you are 
The blue dress is really perfect for a beach wedding hehe

I figure it would be fitting to post the bride's dress as well.. she looked radiant!


----------



## roussel

I love the pairing of the magenta heels and clutch with that blue dress Laura.  May I ask what watch are you wearing?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

roussel said:


> *I love the pairing of the magenta heels and clutch with that blue dress Laura*. May I ask what watch are you wearing?


 
me too! fab!


----------



## margaritaxmix

I'm so jealous of your tan!


----------



## foxycleopatra

Laura I am in LOVE with your blue Alice & Olivia dress   It's just so ethereal.....and .....divine.  May I ask which season it's from & if it might still be sold somewhere?




​ 
Also, is your friend's yellow satin A|X dress from current season?  I've been looking for a yellow cocktail dress (at a moderate price) and that dress would be perfect!  But I just checked A|X online and it's not being sold there.....any chance might know where I could get that piece?  TIA.  Haha I love browsing through your thread and getting outfit ideas!


----------



## krazy4bags

Love that Nanatte Lepore dress! you always have amazing clothes, shoes, bags and accessories!! I would love you see your closet and all the gorgeous stuff you have in there...hehe


----------



## laurayuki

roussel - i'm wearing alice + olivia dress with Theory shoes and Chanel bag s/s WOC in patent purple

foxycleopatra the A+O dress is from the current season  although i only found it at their store not at online retailers.

the AX dress i believe is from either spring or at least within the last couple of seasons because it seems that she bought it recently.. as in after x'mas... hope this helps  maybe go to an AX outlet if you have one near you.


----------



## roussel

Sorry I meant to find out what watch you've been wearing in your pics


----------



## laurayuki

oh it's a cartier tank (forgot the specific style) but it's got rose gold for a halo around the face of the watch and the little screws and it's got mother of pearl on the inside of the watch face.. i heart that watch.


----------



## roussel

Is it the medium or small size?  Sorry too many questions, I am watch shopping for a more dressy watch... Do you have a closeup pic?


----------



## butterfly36029

laura I love your watch too...every outfit you post I check to make sure you still have it on! I have a Roadster and I love Cartier!


----------



## dreamdoll

*Laura*, you look amazing! Love the alice + olivia dress!!


----------



## laurayuki

nerdy of me i actually did take a picture of my watch and my bff's watch LOL 
left is me




Outfit pix!
this was in my camera somewhere i just forgot about it





close up of my new love





Close up with my green dress outfit YSL shoes


----------



## roussel

Thanks for the watch comparison pic Laura!  So you got the Santos and your friend has the Tank Francaise.  I love them both!  I also like the Roadster too.  These are the 3 I am considering.  I also like your blue dress and the matching Chanel and shoes.  I like your pedicure too, perfect for summer.


----------



## unbeautiful

omg.  i'm loving the Chanel S/S Patent Purple!!!!


----------



## butterfly36029

Laura thanks for posting the watch! I want a Santos like yours but all steel....


----------



## margaritaxmix

Ohhhh that Chanel is stunning.  As are your YSL Tributes!


----------



## laurayuki

Thanks girls! also thanks for reminding me of my watch style LOL i'm forgetful of everyday things like that lol

Spring/summer is in full effect this week and hopefully it won't rain as much as last week

PARASUCO white shirt with tailored skirt


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

that shirt is very pretty


----------



## ririan

yup, what a beautiful shirt that can match with almost anything!
You really have great taste!


----------



## laurayuki

Ann Taylor dress with cardi


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^Cute!


----------



## dreamdoll

Love the ruffled shirt!


----------



## usillypenguin

Love the Ann Taylor dress!


----------



## laurayuki

THis is one of my fav. dresses!! i got it from a random KOrean brand lol... but the shape and fluidity is so nice about this dress that I wish i have another copy of it! one of those random finds that i LOVE. 

Paired it with my new pin.


----------



## PursesAddict

Hey Laura! I love your style.  It's simple yet elegant.  Very inspirational =)


----------



## krazy4bags

that Ann Taylor dress is very cute! definitely a spring dress! the blue dress is gorgeous!! i love ruffles! there's something about them...even just a little ruffles adds a lot to a dress or shirt.


----------



## sweetdreamer16

ooo lvoe the dress!! you loook ammmmmaaazing!! =D


----------



## steffe

*i like this look!*



laurayuki said:


> Thanks girls! also thanks for reminding me of my watch style LOL i'm forgetful of everyday things like that lol
> 
> Spring/summer is in full effect this week and hopefully it won't rain as much as last week
> 
> PARASUCO white shirt with tailored skirt


----------



## fieryfashionist

The random ruffly dress is too cute... love it!   I bought a similar Ann Taylor dress to the one you have on with the 30% sale the other day.


----------



## laurayuki

fieryfashionist said:


> The random ruffly dress is too cute... love it!  I bought a similar Ann Taylor dress to the one you have on with the 30% sale the other day.


 awesome!!!  hehe just love the print... 

I've realized i'm actually a pretty lazy stylist.. because i like wearing dresses... no need to try to put tops and bottoms together HAHAA


----------



## laurayuki

Banana Republic dress from last year  and BR cardigan... 

I think the cardigan over your shoulder thing is coming back.. what do u think? LOL


----------



## fieryfashionist

Haha, yeah, I can't resist a sale, especially when the original price is already so reasonable!   I love, love dresses... I always buy dresses and just accessorize 'em depending on the situation... couldn't be easier and more girly, so I'm with you there! 




laurayuki said:


> awesome!!!  hehe just love the print...
> 
> I've realized i'm actually a pretty lazy stylist.. because i like wearing dresses... no need to try to put tops and bottoms together HAHAA


----------



## margaritaxmix

laurayuki said:


> THis is one of my fav. dresses!! i got it from a random KOrean brand lol... but the shape and fluidity is so nice about this dress that I wish i have another copy of it! one of those random finds that i LOVE.
> 
> Paired it with my new pin.


Love the detail on this


----------



## laurayuki

so i got my new jacket back from the tailors. love it! wore it to a small dvd release party


----------



## usillypenguin

^^ LOVE it!


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

laurayuki said:


> Banana Republic dress from last year  and BR cardigan...
> 
> I think the cardigan over your shoulder thing is coming back.. what do u think? LOL


 

So Cute! I just read through this entire thread in one sitting! lol, Idk how I never seen this thread before, but im glad I did!

Also, do you happen to hav any modeling pics of those Alexander McQueen heels from a few pages back? I really loved them when you posted them and wanted to see how they look on!


----------



## pchan2802

Where is your J12,*Laurayuki ?
*


----------



## laurayuki

pchan2802 said:


> Where is your J12,*Laurayuki ?*


 
I totally forgot to post it here! 
yes.. been busy completing my HG list this year lol but prob will stop with these kind of purchases for a while HAHA

Here it is .. enjoy  can't figure out a good way to take a picture far away clearly by myself.. so this will have to do


----------



## MissPR08

*Laura, * i am in love with your jacket, Is stunning!


----------



## smallbag

laurayuki, i love your style!!!!


----------



## Rimma13

Been following this thread for a while. Love all your stuff!


----------



## b00mbaka

laurayuki said:


> so i got my new jacket back from the tailors. love it! wore it to a small dvd release party


 
You look great! Where is this jacket from?


----------



## MissPR08

^ i was wondering the same thing! is gorgeous!


----------



## laurayuki

it's one of the better imitation of the balmain jacket i've seen! 
from a canadian brand called Parasuco. I have to tailor the sleeves up a bit. but it fits perfectly!


----------



## annemerrick

I love the polka dot dress...and the jacket...you look gorgeous!


----------



## laurayuki

funny thing is i am wearing it to work today so some better pictures


----------



## girlfrommoscow

Love the jacket, i love Parasuco stuff! I have a few jackets from them - they last well! i am going to check out Parasuco store on the weekend - your jacket inspires me - did they have one in denim by any chance? it would look awesome too!!


----------



## MissPR08

laurayuki said:


> it's one of the better imitation of the balmain jacket i've seen!
> from a canadian brand called Parasuco. I have to tailor the sleeves up a bit. but it fits perfectly!



thank you *laura. *.


----------



## b00mbaka

Oh wow! I used to wear (extremely _TIGHT)_ parasuco jeans when I was in high school then all of a sudden stores stopped carrying them. Where can you buy parasuco now?


----------



## laurayuki

^ they are in soho actually hmm somewhere close to crate and barrel but a bit more on the west side i want to say? their soho store is beautiful. use to be a bank HAHA


----------



## butterfly36029

wow laurayuki, love that jacket!!!


----------



## Cates

I'm in LOVE with your Parasuco jacket!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

omg love all the dresses from your firends wedding!! how amazing!!!


----------



## klng

I love your Parasuco jacket!  I totally thought it was Balmain at first.


----------



## .jourdyn.

Absolutely love the jacket!


----------



## girlfrommoscow

i saw the jacket yesterday at the Parasuco store and it didnt look as good on me You are rocking it!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

laurayuki said:


> I think the cardigan over your shoulder thing is coming back.. what do u think? LOL




I never stopped wearing cardigans in this way!!


----------



## .pursefiend.

didn't even know parasuco was still around - very cute laura!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^Me either! I remember the jeans from back in the 90's


----------



## laurayuki

I just got back from an emergency trip to China... not much fun in the details but i did discover one of the best layover aiports in Asia aside from HK.. Korea - Seoul Incheon airport!!
Here are some pictures i posted on Hermes section but thought you guys might enjoy as well  and my goodies

They have two hermes! (that i know of) at each big terminal.. it's like starbucks! LOL


























some pictures of my hometown on the plane





me and my sis getting loquat from our backyard


----------



## laurayuki

My duty free goodies





For mother's day





for myself


----------



## roussel

Awesome haul Laura!  I love HK airport, and now since you mentioned Seoul's, I may have to make it a check it out next time I fly to the Phils.
BTW I love that pic of you climbing that tree, reminds me of my childhood days...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

wow Laura cool pics, I love your new sunnies!


----------



## b00mbaka

Great purchases but what is this:


----------



## MissPR08

nice haul Laura. especially the chanel wedges.


----------



## Vikzenne

hey laurayuki!  Just started reading your thread today, and came across those gorgeous earrings you had in January (with your blue dress).  I love them!! Are they amrita singh?  And if so, how big are they?  They look normal on you, but a while back, when I was going to order them online, they said those were 3.5 inches long or something and I went  that's way too big!  Are they lying on the website?!?!?!


----------



## laurayuki

LOL it's a little hook to hold on to the scarves when you tie them either into a neck accessory or into a summer tank. i'll somehow show how to use it this weekend. learning myself 




b00mbaka said:


> Great purchases but what is this:


----------



## laurayuki

Vikzenne said:


> hey laurayuki! Just started reading your thread today, and came across those gorgeous earrings you had in January (with your blue dress). I love them!! Are they amrita singh? And if so, how big are they? They look normal on you, but a while back, when I was going to order them online, they said those were 3.5 inches long or something and I went that's way too big! Are they lying on the website?!?!?!


 
LOL i believe so. They are i think more "statement" earrings so big but it's not like so huge that it covers half of your face or something. mine was about half of my ear size? i think?  hope this helps


----------



## Vikzenne

haha ok thanks =)  I was looking at these actually - http://www.amritasingh.com/Dauphine-Earring  They're all sooo pretty!  Btw, I love your Chanel jacket back in like december or something.  Loads of pages to catch up!


----------



## cuteangel7777

OMG i am loving the sunglasses soo soo much!!! Congrat!!


----------



## laurayuki

girls... semi resuming my  daily routine  
today Bebe white jacket with no name skirt .. (i like the skirt so much that i think i might have ripped it by wearing it so often! HAHA)


----------



## Martina_Italy

^ I like that jacket!!!


----------



## 4everglammm

What a bunch of great dresses. As always you look so lovely. I really love the blue A+O. That color looks amazing on you...makes you really "pop". Also love the AT and the BR dresses. Both look great with the cardigans!

Love the ruffle shirts and your new love....absolutely amazing! The color of that Chanel bag is sooooo pretty!


----------



## pchan2802

laurayuki said:


> girls... semi resuming my  daily routine
> today Bebe white jacket with no name skirt .. (i like the skirt so much that i think i might have ripped it by wearing it so often! HAHA)



I love this outfit.You look like a doll.So cute!!!


----------



## vilette21c

roussel said:


> Awesome haul Laura!  I love HK airport, and now since you mentioned Seoul's, I may have to make it a check it out next time I fly to the Phils.
> BTW I love that pic of you climbing that tree, reminds me of my childhood days...



Where are you from in the Philippines? I lived in Seoul for three years and every time I go home (I went back and forth maybe 10 times in the course of 1.5 years in Seoul), I would shop at Incheon Intl airport. I usually took Cathay so I would have an hour or two of layover in HK. I thought HK airport was great but having Incheon was even better. I think Seoul as a city is far better than HK as a shopping destination. Nothing like it since women there are crazy for luxury goods. 

Thinking about it now, I miss the place. Far from Kansas imo. My only consolations are that my husband and I are going back again this end of June until July, and moving to NY in July-August timeframe. Will also go to Boracay in the Phils. When are you going to PI?


----------



## vilette21c

laurayuki said:


> I just got back from an emergency trip to China... not much fun in the details but i did discover one of the best layover aiports in Asia aside from HK.. Korea - Seoul Incheon airport!!
> Here are some pictures i posted on Hermes section but thought you guys might enjoy as well  and my goodies
> 
> They have two hermes! (that i know of) at each big terminal.. it's like starbucks! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some pictures of my hometown on the plane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my sis getting loquat from our backyard




Next time you go to Korea, check out Lotte duty free shops in Myeongdong. You can pre-order everything and they just give it to you when you are arrive at the airport. I would usually do that since you need a lot of time to shop and sometimes if the flight is early, some of the shops at the airport are closed. I miss Seoul .


----------



## ive_flipped

I LOVE your style. You have amazing clothes, shoes, bags and accessories. After seeing a few things you bought from yesstyle.com I went and well bought some cute pieces.

Thanks for sharing with us


----------



## laurayuki

last weekend outfit!

Hermes scarf and white shorts


----------



## .pursefiend.

^loves it!!!
you weren't self-conscious that it wasn't gonna come off?


----------



## CoachGirl12

Wow I love the scarf top that you put together, so gorgeous!


----------



## laurayuki

.pursefiend. said:


> ^loves it!!!
> you weren't self-conscious that it wasn't gonna come off?


I was but i had a bra on  and i made sure it was double knot on the side so no chance! 

hehe i did secretly bring a tank top with me in case if i don't want to wear it anymore but i wore it all day.. to Chinatown to eat etc etc and tried on clothes in soho


----------



## laurayuki

Another set of weekend outfit withi my new HL dress scored on sale and a pair of glittard simples


----------



## roussel

Laura I love the Hermes top you made.  So that is how you use that metal thingy!
I also love the color combo with the blue HL dress, with the J12 and the glitter pumps! The tank dress runs big right?  I really love that blue color.  Is that the same style as the resort hot pink one as well as the lime one?


----------



## laurayuki

^ thanks!
Yep it was a little big, i think it's a part of an older collection so might not be exactly the same as the resort style but probably similar. 
i ordered an xxs and still had room to wear an actual bra on the inside of the dress LOL it will prob look better on you since you much better boobs than i do lol but i do love the color and the shape.


----------



## tresjoliex

I love the Herve and Christian. Ahh.


----------



## jeh3v

Great clothes as always!!!


----------



## coco120

i loveee the hermes scarf top!! i so want one now.. and u look stunning in the blue HL~ keep the pics coming, i love this thread!!


----------



## pchan2802

laurayuki said:


> last weekend outfit!
> 
> Hermes scarf and white shorts



Wow...AMAZING!


----------



## MissPR08

^^ I agree. You rocked it! wow


----------



## .jourdyn.

laurayuki said:


> girls... semi resuming my daily routine
> today Bebe white jacket with no name skirt .. (i like the skirt so much that i think i might have ripped it by wearing it so often! HAHA)


 

Such a cute outfit! I love it!

You always have such great outfits...I'm envious of all of your clothing you have.


----------



## LVtay31

Gosh... I haven't been on here since early April! I had some serious catching up to do!!! All of your outfits have been amazing... Love how you got creative with the scarf! How did you know to wear it that way- seen it done before?! Love the J12- when did you get that? How is your new place... I hope it has tons of room for your clothes!!! I would love to see how you store all of your stuff... clothes, bags & shoes!


----------



## ahertz

LOVE how you rocked the H scarf. Very brave!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Love what you did with the scarf!


----------



## butterfly36029

Love all your new outfits since your trip!


----------



## laurayuki

This is quickly becoming one of my fav dresses.. I've searched for a really good traditional qipao but not too old looking.. and found a great little store in Shanghai when i was there that makes traditional qipao with lovely japanese fabric and all porcelain or real knot buttons. no zippers! def the read deal.. this dress is one of them  

really helps my posture and everything when i wear it with my b


----------



## tiffthegreat

laurayuki said:


> This is quickly becoming one of my fav dresses.. I've searched for a really good traditional qipao but not too old looking.. and found a great little store in Shanghai when i was there that makes traditional qipao with lovely japanese fabric and all porcelain or real knot buttons. no zippers! def the read deal.. this dress is one of them
> 
> really helps my posture and everything when i wear it with my b



oh it's so gorgeous!


----------



## littlefish

Love your qipoa ! you are always gorgoeus!


----------



## dreamdoll

*laura*, love the fabric on your qipao, you look amazing!!


----------



## jeh3v

Lovely as always!


----------



## Martina_Italy

Laura, I love your quipao..I'm searching for something like this everywhere but I just can't find it.. It's really lovely!!!


----------



## coco120

love the qipao, looks great on u.. and the red b  

maybe i ask how much the little H ring was to tie/hold the H scarf together as a top??


----------



## laurayuki

coco120 said:


> love the qipao, looks great on u.. and the red b
> 
> maybe i ask how much the little H ring was to tie/hold the H scarf together as a top??


 
I believe it was somewhere around 145? or was it 175 one of those two numbers.... lol


----------



## coco120

laurayuki said:


> I believe it was somewhere around 145? or was it 175 one of those two numbers.... lol


 
thnx!! ur pic with ther hermes scarf is making me want one too!! so versitile ~


----------



## tiffthegreat

laurayuki said:


> last weekend outfit!
> 
> Hermes scarf and white shorts



i'm so in love with this outfit, i've been going through your thread for sometime and this has to be my most favorite outfit of yours of all time!


----------



## Samia

Love all your outfits!


----------



## luxlover

i love the fit of the qipao on you. i've always wanted to get a shorter version like yours and wear it as a dress.




laurayuki said:


> This is quickly becoming one of my fav dresses.. I've searched for a really good traditional qipao but not too old looking.. and found a great little store in Shanghai when i was there that makes traditional qipao with lovely japanese fabric and all porcelain or real knot buttons. no zippers! def the read deal.. this dress is one of them
> 
> really helps my posture and everything when i wear it with my b


----------



## laurayuki

meet my new fav pair of shoes  GUCCI IMAN


----------



## jeh3v

laurayuki said:


> meet my new fav pair of shoes  GUCCI IMAN



Hot shoes!


----------



## CoachGirl12

laurayuki said:


> meet my new fav pair of shoes  GUCCI IMAN


Wow, those are killer!


----------



## ChanelMommy

^I heart those shoes!!


----------



## littlefish

I love your Gucci shoes!


----------



## Cates

those shoes are HOT!


----------



## .pursefiend.

i swear those are the most comfortable shoes i've ever tried on. 

They look good on you laura


----------



## coco120

laurayuki said:


> meet my new fav pair of shoes  GUCCI IMAN


 
LOVE these!! HOT!!!!


----------



## girlfrommoscow

these Gucci Shoes are so HOT!! Love it!! I need to step away from my Ban...maybe one more month, my credit card is almost paid out) i am soooo close lol


----------



## laurayuki

Modeling shots with the iman


----------



## jeh3v

^Love the whole outfit!


----------



## Lec8504

omg I love the Chanel, HL and shoes combo laura!


----------



## pchan2802

laurayuki said:


> modeling shots with the iman




hot!


----------



## glitterglo

Wow that combo is amazing!!  Love it!


----------



## dreamdoll

You look amazing in the combo!!!


----------



## littlefish

very nice outfit! love your WOC too!


----------



## butterfly36029

Laura, as always, visiting your thread puts a smile on my face...love the gucci shoes!


----------



## robertsn6534

laurayuki said:


> Another set of weekend outfit withi my new HL dress scored on sale and a pair of glittard simples




omg you look soooo hawt in this dress! It looks so flattering and ahh just beautiful~ can I ask what style that is by HL?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Love your new Gucci shoes Laura!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I haven't posted in a while, but I really love your outfits!!


----------



## tresjoliex

I think Beyonce is wearing the same shoes!
http://justjared.buzznet.com/galler...once-george&pic=beyonce-george-michael-01.jpg


----------



## laurayuki

^ oh yeah i know! that's the other color very nice also..  i'm so glad i got these shoes before they were sold out

hehe thanks guys! i'll probably have more updates this weekend. i've been so bad about taking pictures lately!! 

Thanks for following


----------



## laurayuki

robertsn6534 said:


> omg you look soooo hawt in this dress! It looks so flattering and ahh just beautiful~ can I ask what style that is by HL?


 
I believe it's an older season so probably pre 2008? style i got from theoutnet.com it was best modeled by Kate Winslet


----------



## francyFG

Those IMAN are fabulous!


----------



## ive_flipped

omg love those shoes


----------



## Hurrem1001

Love your outfits, you look amazing!


----------



## AJA123

luv the Gucci shoes


----------



## laurayuki

Casual outfit today.. so i was wearing some ripped jeans earlier and it started raining.. and i got drenched... so had to change into the new shorts i got  
Mango top + Abercrombie shorts







I love spring! my favorite flower blooms around this tome. Peony  some girls like roses.. but i like peony


----------



## tiffthegreat

^^ love the outfit!


----------



## littlefish

you look hot !!!


----------



## coco120

laurayuki said:


> Casual outfit today.. so i was wearing some ripped jeans earlier and it started raining.. and i got drenched... so had to change into the new shorts i got
> Mango top + Abercrombie shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love spring! my favorite flower blooms around this tome. Peony  some girls like roses.. but i like peony


 
love the top!! is it still available at mango??


----------



## laurayuki

^ yeah  i'm pretty sure.. i got it like less than a month ago.


----------



## coco120

^thnx~


----------



## chubbymexp

laurayuki said:


> Modeling shots with the iman




hey laura i love your outfits! i actually have a question about your dress.. is it a cream HL bow dress? if so, did you alter the length on the dress? i have the magenta one but its a little long and i was thinking of having it altered but didn't know where i could get it done. i also live in the city, so i would really appreciate it if you could recommend a tailor's place for me to get my HL altered! tyty in advance


----------



## laurayuki

^ i didn't alter mine, it's shorter than the other HL dresses i have i noticed. sorry couldn't help you with a good tailor in the city. I would ask around the HL thread maybe? it would be pretty simple for them to take one band on like right above the trimming probably  good luck and let me know how it goes!


----------



## AlovesJ

laurayuki said:


> Casual outfit today.. so i was wearing some ripped jeans earlier and it started raining.. and i got drenched... so had to change into the new shorts i got
> Mango top + Abercrombie shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love spring! my favorite flower blooms around this tome. Peony  some girls like roses.. but i like peony



oh...I love the peony too. I had to pay over $5 a stem to have them in my wedding bouquet and centerpieces. They have to be shipped from another country. They were worth every penny!


----------



## krazy4bags

I love the mango top...hot outfit!


----------



## AnimalCrackers

You have such fun style!  Love all the pics.


----------



## flipchickmc

Love all the latest additions.  Beautiful as always!


----------



## laurayuki

New dress  no name ... very flowy and i love it! so comfy!


----------



## sunny2

The Imans look so good!


----------



## butterfly36029

bump! Laura where are you? can't wait for a new outfit!


----------



## laurayuki

^ awh thanks! i'm uploading some pictures tonight..


----------



## ~Fabulousity~




----------



## 4everglammm

Hi Laura.....I can believe I havent been to your thread in such a long time. You are so talented. The scarf top you put together was absolutly amazing. My jaw hit the my desk and I needed to wipe up the drool when scrolled down and saw you in that top. One word "HOT". (sorry for being such a guy but....WOW) but then when I realized you put it together I was blown away. You Rock!

Your new Iman shoes and HL dress are absolutly gorgeous. The blue color really highlights your eyes. Cant wait to see more of you in your Imans.


----------



## shoppinghabbit

I need those gucci shoes!!!!!!


----------



## laurayuki

weekend outfits!  hehhee

first is actually one of my fav forever 21 dress.. haha neat huh?










Awesome Temperly London dress... so unique! with my cls


----------



## laurayuki

good god sorry for the huge pictures!!
here is the last one


----------



## roussel

i love the temperly dress.  i also like your hair curly like that.


----------



## candy2100

I LOVEEEEEE the pink dress!  You look good in everything, though...


----------



## voodoo_mary

the temperly dress is gorgeous


----------



## 4everglammm

Both dresses are lovely and as always look awsome on you. I agree with Roussel...your hair looks great with a little curl. The forever 21 dress is very cute! and flattering.


----------



## pchan2802

laurayuki said:


> weekend outfits!  hehhee
> 
> 
> Awesome Temperly London dress... so unique! with my cls



I LOVE this dress.Looks amazing on you!


----------



## .pursefiend.

Laura, the ring in the Temperly London dress . . .would you mind sharing where you got it from? i've been looking for something similar for a very long time Thanks


----------



## laurayuki

Thanks everyone for the lovely comments!

^ that ring is from Swarovski


----------



## .pursefiend.

thank you sooooooooooooooo much!


----------



## newbee81

Laura, I love temperly dress !!


----------



## Martina_Italy

laurayuki said:


>




WOW, this dress is amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I love it!!!


----------



## curlsjang

Love, love, love the Temperley dress!!! Gorgeous colors!!


----------



## tiffthegreat

i'm so in love with the temperly dress, so beautiful! you look great


----------



## laurayuki

very excited to present an addition to my CL family  

I'm pretty careful wearing it.. proof-ed it twice .. hehe


----------



## fieryfashionist

^They are stunning!   What did you spray 'em with...scotchguard?  I haven't worn my nude satin/black lace yoyo zeppas yet, because I'm freaked out about potential stains.   They are probably the only satin shoe I'd ever buy!


----------



## glitterglo

Laura those shoes are TDF!!


----------



## laurayuki

fieryfashionist said:


> ^They are stunning!  What did you spray 'em with...scotchguard? I haven't worn my nude satin/black lace yoyo zeppas yet, because I'm freaked out about potential stains.  They are probably the only satin shoe I'd ever buy!


 
Oh i was so scared to wear them but i did today!!! and it was even drizzling a bit rain. 

I sprayed them with this special kind of clothing/furniture spray that works on satin and suede and all kinds of fabric. I sprayed it TWICE. will post name in a bit.. starts with a V. It's great! and call me anal but i also tapped the heel part with some clear nail polish.. just to keep the lace on.. coz i feel like some of them are coming loose.. 

So far so good  we'll see i may never buy a pair of lace shoes again if it proves to be too difficult to enjoy them..


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi!   Yeah, it's not the nicest weather out here today... you're braver than I am haha.   Hmm, I think I'm going to get that spray when you mention the name... I definitely need to spray them before I wear them... for my own peace of mind haha.   Hmm, I think my shoes are pretty good with the lace staying on the satin, but if not, I may need to steal your clear nail polish idea.  




laurayuki said:


> Oh i was so scared to wear them but i did today!!! and it was even drizzling a bit rain.
> 
> I sprayed them with this special kind of clothing/furniture spray that works on satin and suede and all kinds of fabric. I sprayed it TWICE. will post name in a bit.. starts with a V. It's great! and call me anal but i also tapped the heel part with some clear nail polish.. just to keep the lace on.. coz i feel like some of them are coming loose..
> 
> So far so good  we'll see i may never buy a pair of lace shoes again if it proves to be too difficult to enjoy them..


----------



## coco120

the new CLs are gorgeous!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

laurayuki said:


> very excited to present an addition to my CL family
> 
> I'm pretty careful wearing it.. proof-ed it twice .. hehe




 Gorgeous shoes!!


----------



## lilcorinthian

LOVE your new CLs! Absolutely TDF!


----------



## bohemianchic

Your chanel shoes are fabulous!!!!!!!!


----------



## laurayuki

small update from this weekend 

July 4th outfit with Juicy Couture dress


----------



## Samia

Great new outfits and love those CLs!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

those CLs are hot, congrats!


----------



## Strawberrylemon

laurayuki said:


> small update from this weekend
> 
> July 4th outfit with Juicy Couture dress



Love this dress! Really great colour!


----------



## lilflobowl

*laura*, i LOVEEEEEEE your new CLs!!!


----------



## laurayuki

new purchases!!! 











I can do with strap or without strap


----------



## girlfrommoscow

OMG those Rene's are stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i am in love


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I missed a lot, time to play catch up!  If I may ask, what do you do to be able to afford such a beautiful wardrobe?


----------



## cowleyjennifer

Nice shoes.


----------



## lilcorinthian

Drooling over those Renes!  Congratulations!


----------



## wis3ly

PurseXaXholic said:


> I missed a lot, time to play catch up! If I may ask, what do you do to be able to afford such a beautiful wardrobe?


 
I think she works in finance. (my major in college...I'm the next laura-wannabe..haha...)


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^Fab new purchases, love the Marc pumps!


----------



## bohemianchic

Fabulous new purchases, i need to get a pay rise or career change to get your wardrobe


----------



## laurayuki

wis3ly said:


> I think she works in finance. (my major in college...I'm the next laura-wannabe..haha...)


 
LOL so cute! thanks  
Yes I do work in finance, i guess you can say that i've sold my soul to the devil hahaha. 
I work in Investment banking, it compensates well but requires a lot of my personal freedom to be taken away and late hours. I think shopping is somewhat of a drug.. since I am two steps away from 5th ave and one click away from online shopping... it's so easy to get carried away 

I would say.. banking is just a job but fashion is my passion


----------



## butterfly36029

wow Laura! love your new shoes!!!!!!! especially the CL's!!


----------



## iluvmandarins

Love your thread :coolpics:...I'm living vicariously through you so "thank you"


----------



## auroraskye

I love those Marc Jacobs and the CLs!


----------



## cuteangel7777

laura laura laura your shoes are TDF!! i am loving every pair and u look gorgeous as always.. havent been here for sometime soo its soo nice to see everything now...


----------



## Martina_Italy

Wow, I love your latest shoes..every single pair!!!


----------



## laurayuki

So i bought this nanette lepore jacket over the weekend thinking i'll wear it with shorts kind of like the long jacket look.. but i can't wait till the weekend so i wore it to work with some high waisted navy BR skirt


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I love your shoes! And the whole outfit


----------



## Cates

love the new shoes!  the Marc Jacobs are too cute


----------



## francyFG

I absolutely love that Nanette Lepore jacket!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Love the NL jacket paired with the red patent heels


----------



## laurayuki

Weekend update! 

Juicy dress for shopping day on sunday





Friday dinner outfit Zac posen purchase from GILT


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I love both of the dresses! The purple is so pretty!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^ it sure is! I love purple in practically all shades


----------



## laurayuki

^ thanks! i feel like i have a special weakness with purple dresses 

so i can't not share my major purchase with friends at "The Wardrobe" I've posted it in the Chanel section but I got my j12 a little cousin to play with! my right hand field of Camelia ring


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^So pretty! You have some of the nicest Jewelry and clothes


----------



## laurayuki

^ thanks Fabulousity! it was love at first sight for me  
one of those purchases where i did a lot of research and comparison between Chanel, Dior, Piaget and other brands... but finnaly when i saw it... i knew it was the one! hehe if every other decision could be this easy


----------



## ahertz

Gorgy camelia ring, laura!


----------



## Cates

That ring is beautiful!  and that Zac Posen looks marvelous on you


----------



## coco120

laurayuki said:


> ^ thanks! i feel like i have a special weakness with purple dresses
> 
> so i can't not share my major purchase with friends at "The Wardrobe" I've posted it in the Chanel section but I got my j12 a little cousin to play with! my right hand field of Camelia ring


 
soooo GORGEOUS!! it looks fabulous on u, excellent choice!!


----------



## lilcorinthian

Oooo, love your new sparkle!  And those dresses are both adorable!


----------



## Martina_Italy

I'm drooling on your Camelia ring.. It's just gorgeous!


----------



## littlefish

Love your ring and your purple dress!


----------



## cuteangel7777

love the ring, madame claudes and the purple dress!! now i know what to ask the mother for grad present!! hehe


----------



## laurayuki

Perfect LBD for tonight


----------



## girlfrommoscow

^^ perfect outfit and perfect combination of accessories))
you are such a Classy Lady!! Love your style!


----------



## tulip618

love ur newests additions!!!! Thanks for updating this thread!!!


----------



## .flygirl.

I've now read through the whole thread, and you have AMAZING style! I aspire to have a wardrobe half as amazing as yours


----------



## sarahlouise06

laurayuki said:


> Perfect LBD for tonight



My Lord, that outfit is stunning. One day, one day..


----------



## burberryprncess

laurayuki said:


> Perfect LBD for tonight





You look stunning!  The pearl strand goes so well with the black dress.


----------



## lvpiggy

P for Panda!  and Piggy!  and PARIS!


----------



## starrySKYE

*laurayuki*, I cannot get over your outfit! It is GORGEOUS! I love the necklace and the dress. Oh, and the shoes are so cute too!


----------



## nonah

May I say that you are absolutely stunning in everything you wear? You are defenetely my new style idol. You are so stylish and beautiful, Laura


----------



## keodi

laurayuki said:


> Perfect LBD for tonight


I love the entire outfit!


----------



## CLGuy

laurayuki said:


> Perfect LBD for tonight



Extremely classy Laura. From the head right to your beautiful shoes.


----------



## CLGuy

laurayuki said:


> So i bought this nanette lepore jacket over the weekend thinking i'll wear it with shorts kind of like the long jacket look.. but i can't wait till the weekend so i wore it to work with some high waisted navy BR skirt



Interesting work look. I like it. As you said, the jacket will go well with a pair of shorts as well.


----------



## CLGuy

laurayuki said:


> Weekend update!
> 
> Juicy dress for shopping day on sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friday dinner outfit Zac posen purchase from GILT



Love the progression from casual to dressed to kill. Both are very nice dresses.


----------



## CLGuy

laurayuki said:


> very excited to present an addition to my CL family
> 
> I'm pretty careful wearing it.. proof-ed it twice .. hehe



Very nice CL's. Like the unique design.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Those snakeskin shoes are just TDF - the more I see them the more I want em


----------



## sunshine99

Hawtness!


----------



## coco120

laurayuki said:


> Perfect LBD for tonight


 
stunning outfit, loving the chanel pearls


----------



## Martina_Italy

laurayuki said:


> Perfect LBD for tonight





I love this classy outfit, especially the Chanel necklace!!!


----------



## CLGuy

laurayuki said:


> Actually it's an express shirt layered with a Theory dress i got from sample sale  the dress is actually pretty sparkly but can't tell from the pictures
> 
> 
> 
> LOL great minds think alike! Well I work in a bank which normally calls for business formal but we are pretty relaxed here with "business casual codes" and I try to stretch that to the limit!!
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Alright. today is a little bling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome necklace i got on sale from BR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fav Chanel shoes



I know you posted this a while ago Laura but this outfit is very classy. I like the necklace touch, trust me not too much bling haha. Those shoes are great too, very different but nice!


----------



## keodi

CLGuy said:


> Interesting work look. I like it. As you said, the jacket will go well with a pair of shorts as well.


 
I like the look and the shoes too..


----------



## Laaa

I've just went through the whole of this thread and there wasn't one style I didn't like. You have such a fab style!


----------



## RedSoles74

I love those Chanel shoes Laura, stunning!... do you have a better shot???


----------



## CLGuy

laurayuki said:


> So I decided to start my first thread in tPF after spending everyday on it for the past 2 months...
> Here is where I will stretch the definition of "business casual" on workdays and have fun with weekend outfits. I figured this could be helpful for me to track my outfits so when I move into a bigger apartment with a better closet I can catalogue everything using these pictures!
> I'll try to update daily so it wouldn't be boring
> Today's outfit:



Very nice outfit at the beginning Laura. Wow you wore that to work?


----------



## wis3ly

Laura..Where are you these days? You haven't updated us with any outfits!


----------



## laurayuki

Hey girls. Sorry i've been spending a little time with my fam lately so i have been out of touch. here is one weekend outfit i fished out of my iphone. i think i have more from my camera


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

So cute! Love the shirt where did you get it?


----------



## SaraDK

Just read the whole thread!
I love your style!!


----------



## AJA123

Love your looks!


----------



## tiffthegreat

laurayuki said:


> Hey girls. Sorry i've been spending a little time with my fam lately so i have been out of touch. here is one weekend outfit i fished out of my iphone. i think i have more from my camera



love this outfit!


----------



## Creammia

You look so sexy with the shorts!!! Your birkin is TDF!! ^^


----------



## CLGuy

laurayuki said:


> Hey girls. Sorry i've been spending a little time with my fam lately so i have been out of touch. here is one weekend outfit i fished out of my iphone. i think i have more from my camera



Wow Laura, cute outfit!


----------



## laurayuki

random new work outfit

BCBG vest with forever 21 skirt!


----------



## CLGuy

laurayuki said:


> random new work outfit
> 
> BCBG vest with forever 21 skirt!



Casual but still classy.


----------



## laurayuki

I love a little theory dress 
It's a bit more flared than shown in the picture.


----------



## butterfly36029

Laura! as always loving your thread, thanks so much for updating!!!


----------



## Creammia

Love the purple dress and the working outfit...every pic of you is stunning!!


----------



## CLGuy

laurayuki said:


> I love a little theory dress
> It's a bit more flared than shown in the picture.



Beautiful dress laura!


----------



## shoppergrl

laurayuki said:


> I love a little theory dress
> It's a bit more flared than shown in the picture.



I have this dress in blue!  It looks awesome on you!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Love the theory dress!


----------



## laurayuki

Thanks guys! couple more updates
Sorry i've been in a rush most of the time before i took the picture so couple of them turned out to be blurry

First is a D&G dress paired with a bebe jacket i bought like 5 years ago.. but it's such a cute jacket with a satin tie in the front and ruffles through out the collar.. i'll take a better picture sometime
Also with a hermes scarf and without


----------



## laurayuki

Second one is a new D&G top i got from woodbury  and a pair of true religion skinny jeans..


----------



## Creammia

Can i see what kind of shoes did u wear with this fabulous outfit? Thz



laurayuki said:


> Second one is a new D&G top i got from woodbury  and a pair of true religion skinny jeans..


----------



## pugtolove

Creammia said:


> Can i see what kind of shoes did u wear with this fabulous outfit? Thz



Love this outfit! So flattering on you. Did you pay full price for the top or nab it on sale?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

cute!


----------



## laurayuki

Yep i got it from the outlet so it is on sale from regular retail about $200 ish

Btw i'm totally obsessed over these shoes.... 
my rare desire of shoes other than CLs... only happened with YSL tribute and the Gucci Iman haha


----------



## Dabyachunv

Oh My!  This thread is great, Let us know if your planning on having a closet sale...seriously lol ;0


----------



## bags&shoes

I just spent a while going thru this thread. YOU are fabulous. Your outfits are good, and most of all they FLATTER you.

I love this thread!!!


----------



## tulip618

I love your new D & G top!!!! it really compliments your beautifu body shape!!


----------



## CLGuy

laurayuki said:


> Thanks guys! couple more updates
> Sorry i've been in a rush most of the time before i took the picture so couple of them turned out to be blurry
> 
> First is a D&G dress paired with a bebe jacket i bought like 5 years ago.. but it's such a cute jacket with a satin tie in the front and ruffles through out the collar.. i'll take a better picture sometime
> Also with a hermes scarf and without



That is a very nice work outfit. A bit formal though or are you business formal in your workplace?


----------



## emmaamme

where's the silver rose ring from??: )


----------



## pugtolove

laurayuki said:


> Yep i got it from the outlet so it is on sale from regular retail about $200 ish
> 
> Btw i'm totally obsessed over these shoes....
> my rare desire of shoes other than CLs... only happened with YSL tribute and the Gucci Iman haha



Oh, did you buy these? I was watching a pair on ebay go for over 300.00 over retail. These are such cute shoes.


----------



## lil_sexy

Oh Em Gee girl! I love every outfit and you are FAB! Love evrything you own .


----------



## Ellapretty

I really enjoyed this thread....love how you style your outfits...especially that black strapless dress that you wear with shirts underneath it (think you wore it with a blue shirt then a white shirt)...I have an adorable arden b strapless dress from college, which I was thinking of donating - but I'm now totally going to try the 'shirt-underneath' it look!

I used to work in investment banking - you are right - you do sign a lot of your life away - so it is nice to reward yourself frequently  And I used to live in manhattan - boy do I miss the proximity to Woodbury !!!


----------



## laurayuki

sorry guys. some long and overdue updates... since i got really lazy this summer to document my clothes 

But it was my birthday this weekend and I wore a lot of dresses i love!

New HL dress Fall collection classic 





Also wore my temperly london dress from the S/S 09 collection




Same as this one





Tried on this dress from Topshop on Sunday. it fits really well but i'm kind of afraid to sit on it since it's so heavy with copper buttons front and back! lol


----------



## laurayuki

Ellapretty said:


> I really enjoyed this thread....love how you style your outfits...especially that black strapless dress that you wear with shirts underneath it (think you wore it with a blue shirt then a white shirt)...I have an adorable arden b strapless dress from college, which I was thinking of donating - but I'm now totally going to try the 'shirt-underneath' it look!
> 
> I used to work in investment banking - you are right - you do sign a lot of your life away - so it is nice to reward yourself frequently  And I used to live in manhattan - boy do I miss the proximity to Woodbury !!!


 
Awh. thanks! I only want to provide some entertainment for people bored at work.  Always welcome a fellow banker... my clothes/wardrobe are my life! haha well, not really but it is a big part of what i look forward to everyday to get me out of bed to work! and i love woodbury too!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

happy belated bday love the new dresses


----------



## Mininana

The color of the sweater goes so well with your skin color!!! You should get more pieces in this color, absolutely love it!! 

btw I am going through your entire thread on one sitting.. still on page 26!!! First time here 



laurayuki said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Today is cold!! I'm wearing an old ArdenB sweater with BR pants
> I love the little detachable fur collar!


----------



## tulip618

happy birthday laurayuki!!!!!!! you sure look fabulous as always!


----------



## wis3ly

Happy Birthday Laura!


----------



## girlfrommoscow

ur temperley dress is so whimsical! i love it!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Wow Laura, I love your new dresses... I really like that black one w/the copper detailing on the front/back... Happy B-day!!


----------



## jadecee

Happy Birthday!  Bring on the special celebrations if it means showcasing such amazing clothes!!  The HL is hot - you pull it off SO well.  That number I'll live vicariously through you.

I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Temperley dress though.  It conjures up fantasies of a beautiful summer day just hanging around the gardens of the country club.  Again - you look fantastic in it and the dress is simply a little piece of heaven on earth.


----------



## Cates

hope you had a great birthday artyhat:!  Love the dresses your wore


----------



## HeavenlyAngel84

Love love your style and the Temperly dress is tdf loves it! Lol


----------



## cherubicanh

Love everything!  And happy belated!


----------



## CLGuy

laurayuki said:


> sorry guys. some long and overdue updates... since i got really lazy this summer to document my clothes
> 
> But it was my birthday this weekend and I wore a lot of dresses i love!
> 
> New HL dress Fall collection classic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also wore my temperly london dress from the S/S 09 collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same as this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried on this dress from Topshop on Sunday. it fits really well but i'm kind of afraid to sit on it since it's so heavy with copper buttons front and back! lol



Happy Birthday!


----------



## japskivt

Laura - that Temperly dress is TDF!


----------



## laurayuki

Modeling picture of my new CL boots





Wore black halo dress after work to fashion night out events!





went to fashion night out!





Later wore my temperly london jumpsuit to party!









some pictures of charlize! hehe so pretty


----------



## wis3ly

laurayuki said:


> Modeling picture of my new CL boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wore black halo dress after work to fashion night out events!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> went to fashion night out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later wore my temperly london jumpsuit to party!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some pictures of charlize! hehe so pretty


 
Love the jumpsuit! You're right, Charlize looked amazingggg!! I wanted to go to Fashion's Night Out so bad, but I'm way too far!


----------



## Ellapretty

Love the outfits - and so lucky to go to the Fashion Night Out Event.

Charlize is so stunning!

Your entrance looks exactly like my apartment did - same floor, door and closet doors (I lived on 60th and Columbus).


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Looking Hot! Looks like so much fun at fashion night out. Charlize is very beautiful on camera is she just as pretty IRL?


----------



## laurayuki

she is totally just as pretty IRL


----------



## cherubicanh

I love it!  Stunning!  And CHARLIZE IS GORGEOUS AS ALWAYS!


----------



## Deborah1986

_you look amazing !! Great pictures from the fashion night
Happy birthday_


----------



## CLGuy

laurayuki said:


> Modeling picture of my new CL boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wore black halo dress after work to fashion night out events!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> went to fashion night out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later wore my temperly london jumpsuit to party!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some pictures of charlize! hehe so pretty



Wow very beautiful outfits!


----------



## Felle1984

*laurayuki*, I just chanced onto this thread! I so adore your wardrobe, especially with how you mix and match your items so creatively! Love how you're bold enough to experiment with diff styles too..

Took me a while to get on top of this thread, but I'll prob be a loyal follower after this! Haha... I can save some money on fashion spreads now! 

It's a good idea to keep a digital catalouge of what you have. I did it not too loong ago! It was an immense effort, but totally worth it! I've got so much stuff hiding at the bottom of the wardrobe that I hardly use. It's so easy to glance through quickly, and match up items on the computer, than going through the depths (and perhaps lengths) of the wardrobe!


----------



## laurayuki

Recently i took a trip to Paris with lvpiggy and just want to share some of my purchases! modeling pictures will follow sometime later 

Chanel and Dior stuff


----------



## wis3ly

laurayuki said:


> Recently i took a trip to Paris with lvpiggy and just want to share some of my purchases! modeling pictures will follow sometime later
> 
> Chanel and Dior stuff


 
Love the earrings? Isn't that an astrological sign or something?


----------



## laurayuki

I have no idea! but it kind of looked like the eiffel tower no? haha


----------



## laurayuki

Our hermes purchases can be found in this reveal thread
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/land-milk-honey-piggy-panda-paris-pilgrimage-h-514103.html


----------



## ennerad

muffler/snood: h&m
jacket: iisli
top: h&m
belt:betsey johnson
skirt: rachel pally
shoes: audrey brooke

quean


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ This is *Laurayuki's* personal thread to show her outfits. There are other "what are you wearing today" threads to post your photos in. Thanks.


----------



## laurayuki

^ awh naked! u r too cute!

lol


----------



## ahertz

Can't wait to see your outfits from Paris... and mod pictures of your new stuff!


----------



## ochie

Love love the pink glove and the earrings, hope you don't mind me asking the price?thanks


----------



## PANda_USC

^^responding to the images late! I love the temperly london jumpsuit!! It looks adorable on you!

and also I noticed you have a few HL dresses that are low-cut. Just getting some pointers, do you wear them with a special kind of bra i.e. nubra? or do you go commando, _sans_ bra?


----------



## sonya

This is such a gorgeous dress!




laurayuki said:


> Also wore my temperly london dress from the S/S 09 collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same as this one


----------



## laurayuki

ochie i think the gloves are around 500 us? and earrings are i want to say around 300ish? everything was in euros so it's a bit hard to coin the price

Thanks Panda USC!


----------



## ochie

thanks laura


----------



## wis3ly

waiting for more outfits....


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^me too!


----------



## Elizabethd1012

laurayuki said:


> Thanks Coachgirl
> 
> Here was my outfit for saturday night out


 
First of all I just saw this thread and I love it!!!!  You're style is amazing!!


Who makes this dress? I love it.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ The dress is Herve Leger.


----------



## Elizabethd1012

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^^ The dress is Herve Leger.


 
Thanks!!


----------



## iluvluxe

*WOW!*! Just stumbled upon this thread and (literally) Lost track of time in it!! 
*Laurayuki*, you have a great sense of style and look absolutely stunning in one photo after the next  
You truly are like a _*LIVING DOLL!! *_


----------



## laurayuki

Freepeople dress with Chanel necklace and OTK brown boots










Templerly london dress






Juicy dress with Chloe for opening ceremony boots 






OPening ceremony dress, can't tell but it's navy with sweatheart neckline and very A line skirt in wool.. it's awesome and my Hermes riding boots


----------



## laurayuki

Marc Jacobs cashmere sweater with gray Top shop skinny jeans


----------



## lvpiggy

PANDA!!!! piggy is en route!! P-4 hours! (^(oo)^)


----------



## laurayuki

lol  yay pig what r u going to wear tonight? hehe


----------



## CLGuy

laurayuki said:


> Freepeople dress with Chanel necklace and OTK brown boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Templerly london dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicy dress with Chloe for opening ceremony boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPening ceremony dress, can't tell but it's navy with sweatheart neckline and very A line skirt in wool.. it's awesome and my Hermes riding boots



Wow great outfits Laura! Looks like a nice time to be visiting Paris


----------



## PurseXaXholic

You make me want to go visit Paris!! You look lovely!


----------



## basicandorganic

You look AMAZING.  You have one of the best senses of style I've seen, I think.


----------



## laurayuki

thanks guys!

this is the opening ceremony dress from one of the pictures...  really love it. though u guys might enjoy a better picture


----------



## Phillyfan

If you are ever in Philadelphia, please PM me! I would love your stylist help. You ALWAYS look amazing and are a "natural" at putting things together. Which Hermes are you carrying in your most recent set of pictures? Do you ever carry LV or Gucci? I know you have Chanel!


----------



## laurayuki

HAHA for sure. I'm certain you have great pieces in your closets!  I do have LV bags  no Gucci though.. i had the scarf bag once but i sold it


----------



## Phillyfan

I'm thin but don't have the confidence to carry off outfits (self-esteem?) the way you do. Plus, I am always freezing and showing that much skin makes me cold just thinking about it. If I wasn't so much into watches and LVs and Cartiers, I bet someone in a store could really dress me well. Maybe after my next LV (mahina or courtney) I should seriously think about getting into more stylish clothing!


----------



## laurayuki

^ seriously though I have slowed down in shopping for clothes too.. I think i bought a lot of random pieces in College and 1-2 year of working but I am focused on building up a good basic foundation and Ebaying off all of my random clothing which I haven't wore since college.  I think if you are not comfy showing off shoulders or back you should always invest in some good long sleeve white and black skinny shirts.. H&M Zara etc etc.  Layer them with your favorite dress and you can wear them in the fall/winter!


----------



## cherubicanh

Girl, you look fantastic!  TRES CHIC!


----------



## wis3ly

Lookin' FIERCE!


----------



## laurayuki

I'm in love with this dress from the newest gossip girl episode
Reem Acra Spring 2008 Bridal Gown





Just bought this Brian Lichtenberg


----------



## PANda_USC

^cant wait to see modeling pics!! I wonder what shoes and bag you're going to pair it with! ::waits in anticipation::


----------



## wis3ly

Same here!! Model Pics!!


----------



## laurayuki

LOL  they are being shipped from Cali so we'll have to wait a while on that one... I do a home mod pic when i get it but i might be saving it for something special in december or who knows

Here is a little update on long overdue picture of my favorite Alexander Wang dress.. I have to say I was a little annoyed that right after I bought the dress it was featured on way to many TV shows... Normally it makes me feel good about it but sometimes it makes me feel like I was competely copying them.. but i swear i found out about it first! lol

I'll have a better pic with the shoes later.. i wore my lace CLs


----------



## PANda_USC

^ love the color!


----------



## laurayuki

I knew i shouldn't have taken a detour to Anthropologie after i left eh post office.. UGH! i love their little stuff!


----------



## laurayuki

^^ thanks!  i need to know how to pose in that dress the draping looks different from various angles HAHA


----------



## laurayuki

Great boutique store in soho called Label. 

vintage style dress by Taxi Cdc
Sorry for the blurry pictures my camera is still broken...


----------



## plain jane doe

laurayuki said:


> Recently i took a trip to Paris with lvpiggy and just want to share some of my purchases! modeling pictures will follow sometime later
> 
> Chanel and Dior stuff



Are you still planning to post modeling pics of these, Laura? Please?


----------



## wis3ly

laurayuki said:


> Great boutique store in soho called Label.
> 
> vintage style dress by Taxi Cdc
> Sorry for the blurry pictures my camera is still broken...


 
unique dress!


----------



## foxycleopatra

laurayuki said:


> Also wore my temperly london dress from the S/S 09 collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same as this one



I haven't visited this thread in a while but just caught up with all the new photos......all your outfits are just so creative and whimsical!  Love the way you mix high and low and how you "recycle" certain staple pieces in your wardrobe.

BTW I cannot get this Temperley dress off of my mind!  I think it seriously looked better on you than on the runway model.  May I ask how much it retails for?  (I've never bought anything Temperley before and was wondering if this runway piece is even within my price range for dresses).  Is it a hard-to-find piece?  Any chance it'll make it to sales?  TIA!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

laurayuki said:


> Great boutique store in soho called Label.
> 
> vintage style dress by Taxi Cdc
> Sorry for the blurry pictures my camera is still broken...


Love this dress on you! Its fab!!


----------



## laurayuki

^ Foxy -  lol i know. i've never heard about it till i saw this dress. it was actually very reasonable on sale. i think i got it when it was 30-40% off which is about 700 i want to say? and i know they had a further markdown to 60% off later.  I would totally call the california and new york store to see if they still have anything left from the sale.. Their sales are usually very amazing
I would size up for anything that's restrictive around the waist, their waist sizes are very small

^ plain jane doe i'll post pictures soon! i haven't wore them out yet.. waiting for the right outfit hahaa


^ thnx coachgirl!


----------



## renayamasaki

Oh my goodness.

I just sat and read through this entire thread - it's been over an hour.

You have an AMAZING sense of style, and I completely respect you in a sense that you don't just live on designer brands, but you mix and match anything from super cheap into super CHIC.

Like that F21 dress? WOW, it looked REALLY expensive on you!
However, my favourite look of all times is you HL cream bow dress. 

You are SUPER hot, lady!!

I know you're probably super busy but I really enjoy this thread!
Keep them coming when you have the time!!


----------



## Strawberrylemon

I love the temperly london dress from the S/S 09 collection! it looks amazing!


----------



## flashy.stems

cute outfits!


----------



## burberryprncess

laurayuki said:


> Freepeople dress with Chanel necklace and OTK brown boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Templerly london dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicy dress with Chloe for opening ceremony boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPening ceremony dress, can't tell but it's navy with sweatheart neckline and very A line skirt in wool.. it's awesome and my Hermes riding boots




Very fabulous!


----------



## laurayuki




----------



## Phillyfan

You look beautiful as always.


----------



## PANda_USC

*laurayuki*, finally, the gloves come on! ^_^. So cute!


----------



## Jaded81

Chanel rocker chic!


----------



## Perfect Day

Those over the knee brown boots are fabulous!


----------



## flashy.stems

OMG i love the free ppl dress with otk boots!!!


----------



## butterfly36029

as always, love this thread! it rocks!


----------



## rghstyle

You are my new style icon, so much fun!


----------



## laurayuki

Thanks guys!  a little shopping update. I went to Topshop on sunday and it was a madhouse with all the summer sale items 

I got a bunch of accessories for halloween an picked up this dress 
I was pretty hesitant since it's sequins and those things usually fall out by time but.. worse come to worse I can also find replacements and sew them back on if that happens.. I literally looked every inch of the dress and picked one that doesn't have any defect to begin with haha that took me a while!

There wasn't a size 4 so i had to grab a size 2.. still considering exchanging it right now when they have a 4










This is what i wore to shop.. bringing back the velour jackets!


----------



## CoachGirl12

ooo that dress looks fantastic on you! Its gorgeous!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*laurayuki*, O, you look like a fairyyyyy or some mythical being in the dress!! Love the glitter and leaf pattern..and agreed, I bet a size 4 would probably be more comfy if that's your usual size...

*yes yes!! Bring back the velourr!!!*


----------



## HOTasFCUK

Love the dress! Where is it from?


----------



## laurayuki

thanks panda! yeah Topshop's sizing is unpredictable.. i vary from size 2 to size 6! lol i will probably check back in a week to see if they got more sizing.. otherwise this will have to do!

HOTasFCUK, the dress is from topshop. not available online yet but you can find it in the soho store


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Okay, the cut of that dress is so cute! it reminds me of tinkerbell, I love it!!


----------



## Elizabethd1012

I love the tinker bell looking dress!! Soooo cute!!


----------



## Jeneen

Hi Laura - I finally got a chance to go through your entire thread - I love your style choices- you are really inspiring and I will be back to follow - xoxo


----------



## Jaded81

*wolfwhistle*  Gorgeous!!!!

The size 2 fits you well. I wouldn't bother changing it unless you feel uncomfortable in it!



laurayuki said:


> Thanks guys!  a little shopping update. I went to Topshop on sunday and it was a madhouse with all the summer sale items
> 
> I got a bunch of accessories for halloween an picked up this dress
> I was pretty hesitant since it's sequins and those things usually fall out by time but.. worse come to worse I can also find replacements and sew them back on if that happens.. I literally looked every inch of the dress and picked one that doesn't have any defect to begin with haha that took me a while!
> 
> There wasn't a size 4 so i had to grab a size 2.. still considering exchanging it right now when they have a 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what i wore to shop.. bringing back the velour jackets!


----------



## klng

OMG, I love your Topshop sequin dress.  It's unbelievably gorgeous!


----------



## klng

laurayuki said:


> Wore black halo dress after work to fashion night out events!



Hey, we're dress twins! I have this dress in the exact same color.  Hehe.


----------



## mrs moulds

laurayuki said:


> *thoang0705* Lol sorry about that, it's dark gray from BCBG
> 
> So I have to wear glasses for the next couple of days before my lasik surgery  i'm excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wearing these shoes... i almost hit my head on the counter trying to take this picture lol


 
Those shoes OMG!!!! Smoking!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

CoachGirl12 said:


> ooo that dress looks fantastic on you! Its gorgeous!!


 

I agree!


----------



## cloverleigh

OMG...laurayuki you look fab!   I have yet to try to getting myself into a bandage dress haha.



Elizabethd1012 said:


> First of all I just saw this thread and I love it!!!! You're style is amazing!!
> 
> 
> Who makes this dress? I love it.


----------



## wis3ly

Great sequin dress!


----------



## laurayuki

SWORD leather jacket  with skinny gray jeans from TOp shop and hermes riding boots!


----------



## materialgurl

^ omg love the whole outfit!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*laurayuki*, like the edgy rocker chick look!!! ^_^. Don't you feel like such a bada$# when you wear different shades of black..and lots of leather?(or maybe I'm just weird)


----------



## Jeneen

Love those Hermes boots!


----------



## kiwishopper

OMG I was just about the ask you what boots were you wearing! So they are Hemes! HOT!!! lol I LOVE SWORD jacket too!!!


----------



## *ilovebrad*

nice!



laurayuki said:


> SWORD leather jacket  with skinny gray jeans from TOp shop and hermes riding boots!


----------



## may3545

^Oh the H boots are just to die for!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Wow, I love your most recent look, rocker chic!!  I would love to see your closet, I bet its just amazing! You must work in a good field to afford all these beautiful pieces! Lucky gal!


----------



## emmyt1127

Great outfit! Love your boots!!


----------



## laurayuki

this is my marie antoinette halloween outfit! 

i had so much fun!


----------



## wis3ly

laurayuki said:


> this is my marie antoinette halloween outfit!
> 
> i had so much fun!


 
Love these cute shoes!

Those Hermes boots and Sword Jacket: DIE


----------



## ambicion6

Very classy Halloween outfit!!! and I LOOOOOVE the topshop dress!


----------



## Jeneen

Love your Halloween costume and all the details - gorgeous!


----------



## laurayuki

this is a long overdue picture of my fifre otk CL boots. i DIY and spray painted the buttons silver since i could only find the suede style with black buttons. 

French connection dress anthropologie hat


----------



## armanigirl

OMG! your boots are STUNNNNNING!!!!! you spray painted them??! OMGG how did you prevent the paint from getting on the suede??


----------



## PANda_USC

*laurayuki*, love the DIY job! They look wonderful


----------



## laurayuki

armanigirl said:


> OMG! your boots are STUNNNNNING!!!!! you spray painted them??! OMGG how did you prevent the paint from getting on the suede??



LOL you can read about it in the CL section search fifre otk boots. 

I basically saran wrapped the whole thing and then paper wrapped it and taped between each button.. anyway it's a process.. but now i'm addicted... i have two cans of chrome (silver) spray paint and two cans of Gold chrome spray paint.. i can change the color whenever i want LOL


----------



## armanigirl

ahh just went thru your thread and wow laura you have ammmmazing style and so lucky to have all these nice shoes and clothes  ggggah gah gawwgeous!!


----------



## lilcorinthian

Those boots are fantastic! :0) And go you on your DIY job! They look great!


----------



## *ilovebrad*

nice!



laurayuki said:


> this is my marie antoinette halloween outfit!
> 
> i had so much fun!


----------



## may3545

The DIY boots-- WOW That's some great work! I love that outfit btw


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

wow great job on the boots! they are hot!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Wow, that must've taken some time to do that on your boots! They look stunning!


----------



## Martina_Italy

laurayuki said:


> SWORD leather jacket  with skinny gray jeans from TOp shop and hermes riding boots!




I love this look, especially the boots!!!


----------



## flipchickmc

Lovin' all the latest pics.  You look FAB!


----------



## dmitchell15

Laura, for your Marie Antoinette costume, where did you get your shoes? Those are so cute.


----------



## HOTasFCUK

Love the boots, you did an amazing job!


----------



## plain jane doe

laurayuki said:


>



Thanks for posting the pics, *laura*, those gloves are just too cute! I am sooo envious of your gloves, all of your boots, and how freakin' fabulous you look in absolutely everything!

May I ask the brand/style of these OTKs?



laurayuki said:


>


----------



## laurayuki

^ thanks!

the OTK i bought a year ago i think it's a brand called jorya? something like that.. but i'm sure you can find similar boots everywhere now.. I feel like the US is always a year or two behind on the trend in Europe and Asia (that's where i got the boots)


----------



## plain jane doe

^^ Thanks for the info. I do see OTK boots everywhere, but most of the ones I've tried are slouchy on my small person. I found a pair that fit really well that I posted in the glass slipper but they're not as tall and I'm not sure about them yet.


----------



## laurayuki

Couple of going out outfits this weekend  

pictures of my dior OTK boots too 













Better pic of the alex wang dress with CL boots


----------



## laurayuki

Herve leger dress with CL


----------



## Elizabethd1012

laurayuki said:


> Herve leger dress with CL


 
Awww you look gorgeous!!!  I love the CL shoes!  You have a great figure.


----------



## KristyDarling

Hi Laura -- you have the ultimate dream clothing, shoe, bag, and jewelry wardrobe!! And at such a very young age! I really like how you mix things up with lots of variety in color, style, and presentation. You do that so well, I think I only saw you repeat a clothing item once or twice! 

I also admire your confidence.  You pull off each outfit with a lot of pizzazz and attitude!! You must get a lot of admiring glances where ever you go! You go, girl!


----------



## Perfect Day

That white coat is TDF! - fab outfits .... again!


----------



## tiffthegreat

ay dios mio! the HL dress w/ the CL shoes.. TO DIE FOR! you look gorgeous!


----------



## may3545

The HL dress looks STUNNING on you! WOw wow! And I love your Dior boots =D


----------



## PANda_USC

*laura*, you're making me want to try OTK boots! I always thought I couldn't pull them off because I'm only 5'3" but hm...


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I need to catch up on this thread! Since school started I just haven't been checking up like I usually do. Anyways, Laura, I noticed on Fashion's Night Out you went to Bendel's! What was in your bag??  Henri Bendel is my latest upsession, along with headbands, which they have tons of! Anyways, Just curious to what you got!!


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

I love your style, amazing!!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

laurayuki said:


> Couple of going out outfits this weekend
> 
> pictures of my dior OTK boots too




Love the Dior Boots!! I also like this beautiful white coat..who's the designer????


----------



## laurayuki

^  coat is from Bebe, couple years ago lol 

^^^ Oh man i don't even remember what I got from Bendels around then.. but i did get a necklace, a pair of gloves and some make up from the recent friends and family sale.. will post picture of the necklace sometime. it's actually the purple crystal one in the picture with my purple alex wang dress.


----------



## Ellapretty

I love the pic with the Bebe white coat and black birkin - you carry the bag so well - it looks classy and young! Love your style!


----------



## Martina_Italy

laurayuki said:


> ^  coat is from Bebe, couple years ago lol




Thank you!!


----------



## *ilovebrad*

gorgeous!



laurayuki said:


> Herve leger dress with CL


----------



## laneybaby

I love this thread, love your style


----------



## laurayuki

girls.. i've strayed from CL for once  even since I saw it in the magazine it was like love at first sight!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*laura*, Ooo, those are cute!! I love the detailing on the sides!


----------



## KristyDarling

Stunning shoes!!! Can't wait to see what you'll pair it with.


----------



## Martina_Italy

laurayuki said:


> girls.. i've strayed from CL for once  even since I saw it in the magazine it was like love at first sight!!





Lovely!!!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Love your new shoes!


----------



## CLGuy

laurayuki said:


> Herve leger dress with CL



Wow Laura beautiful dress!


----------



## laurayuki

despite the constant rain this weekend i went out both nights and shopped a little on saturday 

Ben Sherman dress 





what i wore to shop.. Marc by Marc Jacobs purchase from gilt!





party temperley jacket with tuxedo jump suit





Brian Litchenburg dress.. my LOVE! trying to decide which shoes


----------



## laurayuki

better color here.. 

I should've taken another picture with flash.. it looks amazing with flash!


----------



## steffe

Hi Laura,

the golden HL dress looks amazing on you.  watch and shoes are unexpected choice of accessories with the dress...

love that CL pumps, gorgeous. congrats!


----------



## Jeneen

I love your new purchases - the blue sequined dress and the CP's are so beautiful~


----------



## KristyDarling

Everything -- absolutely flawless!!! That one-shouldered dress is a DREAM.


----------



## laurayuki

^ Thanks guys! I really love the one shoulder dress too! u can tell by how many pictures i took of it haha    I've always loved sequence and sparkly dresses even when they weren't in.. but glad they are making a come back!


----------



## laurayuki

steffe said:


> Hi Laura,
> 
> the golden HL dress looks amazing on you. watch and shoes are unexpected choice of accessories with the dress...
> 
> love that CL pumps, gorgeous. congrats!


 
Thanks! u know to be honest i am very lazy with my watch and rarely change into other watches.. even if i am wearing gold tone jewelry... i know i know... it's just one of those things..


----------



## PANda_USC

*laura*, that Lichtenberg dress is amazing!! I love how it shimmers and it looks wonderful on you!


----------



## wis3ly

LOVE the Paciotti shoes!! The bebe white coat is to die for!! And of course the Marc Jacobs Dress/Tunic!


----------



## Martina_Italy

laurayuki said:


> better color here..
> 
> I should've taken another picture with flash.. it looks amazing with flash!





Wow, amazing dress!! Which CL's did you ended wearing?


----------



## laurayuki

^ thnx! the black VPs


----------



## roussel

Laura I love the Brian Litchenburg dress and those k-stew shoes! I also loved them when I saw in that mag.  BTW that gold HL looks hot!


----------



## laurayuki

Updates!

Ben sherman cardi with banana republic shirt and skirt! 






and finally my Stella McCartney Gap kids band jacket! LOOL

it's in XXL .. you totally can't tell i'm wearing a 14-16 year old boy's jacket right? LOOOL

a bit tight at the shoulders but it's okay lol i really like it!


----------



## KristyDarling

Ingenious with the boy's size jacket! It looks awesome!


----------



## laurayuki

^ lol i figured they are too stylish for me to pass! thanks!


----------



## flashy.stems

omg. Martina_italy i LOVE ur dress.. soo great for nye


----------



## laurayuki

^ lol i wore that out for a party.. but will prob wear it again for something bigger. Brian Litchenberg has a lot of great shiny dresses!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Love the jacket Laura! Looks good on you would never think it came from the boys section!


----------



## jadecee

The Stella McCartney for Gap Kids band jacket is amazing!  I love mine - the price can't be beat and the jacket itself is really well-made.  Y'know how sometimes the quality of collabs aren't so great.  

The band jacket looks fabulous on you.  Can't wait to see what you pair with it.


----------



## ahertz

The Gap Kids jacket looks brilliant, Laura!


----------



## bags&shoes

I love, love that jacket!! Wish I could somehow fit into one. I bet they're sold out at this point...


----------



## laurayuki

^ they restocked actually!!  i made a couple of calls but they restocked last week hehe


----------



## Martina_Italy

laurayuki said:


>




Love the first outfit...and the jacket is just WOW!!!!


----------



## wis3ly

laurayuki said:


> ^ they restocked actually!!  i made a couple of calls but they restocked last week hehe


 
REALLY?  How much is it??


----------



## laurayuki

i think around 140?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Laura, where are you? I need a new outfit


----------



## robertsn6534

*laurayuki* this dress is absolutely amazing!!! Totally shows off your gorgeous figure



laurayuki said:


> better color here..
> 
> I should've taken another picture with flash.. it looks amazing with flash!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

PurseXaXholic said:


> Laura, where are you? I need a new outfit


 

cooking on Facebook


----------



## laurayuki

^ LOOOOL very true... my other obsession with online games.. 

i promise i'll have some more pictures after this weekend since i'm going to MIAMI! HAAAA


----------



## Phillyfan

laurayuki - You look magnificent in all of your outfits. Just curious since I just purchased "jeggings" today. Do you have in your wardrobe and what do you think of this trend of denim leggings?


----------



## laurayuki

^ i have a pair of gray jeans that's tight enough it's probably jeggings but maybe a tiny bit thicker. (in one of the pictures with leather jacket) 

I thnk they are great! fits into boots which r so popular this season. some boots have such tight shaft so they are very useful


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

laurayuki said:


> ^ LOOOOL very true... my other obsession with online games..
> 
> i promise i'll have some more pictures after this weekend since i'm going to MIAMI! HAAAA


 

i've become obessed too!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

You're going to Miami? Lucky! I'll be up here in the cold! Can't wait till you put up some pictures


----------



## wis3ly

~Fabulousity~ said:


> i've become obessed too!


 
Farmville...hehehe


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

wis3ly said:


> Farmville...hehehe


 

LOL!! My things always die i'm too busy cooking


----------



## laurayuki

i missed this outfit with my dior furry boots


----------



## bowsnhearts

Fabulous outfit!!!
I love how you always look good from top to bottom!!!

I am always too lazy to coordinate my shoes with my outfit. And also because I have a very very small shoes collection!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Love those boots! They look so warm and cozy but fab at the same time.


----------



## ^^ty^^

Congrats! You had lots of lovely outfits... :urock:
Love it so much...


----------



## Prada_Princess

The Dior boots are just fabulous! Congratulations on (another) outfit which is TDF!


----------



## Perfect Day

The boots are amazing!


----------



## laurayuki

time to post some miami update! more pictures can be found in this thread in CL
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-in-city-where-heat-miami-ami-ami-535690.html

I spent most of my time parting with Piggy and David from CL i had a great time 

Here are my purchases





and me with david! 






modeling some shoes


----------



## laurayuki

what more do you need? hermes and CLs  boxes and suitcases of shoes!! alone with my best friend's lovely lizzie birkin


----------



## *ilovebrad*

fabulous!


----------



## materialgurl

love absolutely everything!!!


----------



## may3545

Lovely new photos!


----------



## alleriaa

wow you look gorgeous! love your new purchases!


----------



## wis3ly

LOVE the black & white pair!


----------



## edressitweb

i love your dresses, where did you buy them?


----------



## PANda_USC

*laura*!!! You've been MIA!!!! We need more outfits from you, lol! (Hopefully you're vacationing and having a wonderful time)


----------



## laurayuki

OH panda! lol thanks!.. unfortunately i've had to cancel my vaca due to emergency work firedrill!.... so i've been at work for the past week and will be busy for the next week  but def. post more pictures when i have more time... hope you are having a great holiday and i love your avatar picture!


----------



## Jeneen

Great new pics! Glad you had fun in Miami!


----------



## ochie

is the CL store in Miami just open? and do you know how much is the cl anemone, the one in your modeling pic? thanks


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ochie said:


> is the CL store in Miami just open? and do you know how much is the cl anemone, the one in your modeling pic? thanks


 
Yes the CL store in Miami is open. That anemone is a press sample, not available for sale.


----------



## ochie

*nakedmosher2of3*- thank you!..


----------



## bowsnhearts

Loving all the CLs!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Happy new year Laura! Love the new CL's!


----------



## laurayuki

So i know i haven't updated for a while but the winter season got to me.. and i've been very lazy... but enjoy some new additions to my wardrobe 

dior necklace and dior raspberry python shoes


----------



## laurayuki

temperley london dresses


----------



## PANda_USC

*laura*!! You're back!!!! ::throws confetti:: I love the bottom fluting of the grey dress, and the new python shoes!!


----------



## Ladybug09

How can you afford all this stuff? 
Note: Just ignore if it's too invasive.


----------



## airborne

OMG OMG I LOVE YOUR JACKET, I NEED YOUR JACKET (I AM SO in love w/ military style jackets)!!!!!!!!!!



laurayuki said:


> Updates!
> 
> Ben sherman cardi with banana republic shirt and skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally my Stella McCartney Gap kids band jacket! LOOL
> 
> it's in XXL .. you totally can't tell i'm wearing a 14-16 year old boy's jacket right? LOOOL
> 
> a bit tight at the shoulders but it's okay lol i really like it!


----------



## *ilovebrad*

so classy and glam




laurayuki said:


> So i know i haven't updated for a while but the winter season got to me.. and i've been very lazy... but enjoy some new additions to my wardrobe
> 
> dior necklace and dior raspberry python shoes


----------



## francyFG

I love this thread!


----------



## Martina_Italy

I love the Dior necklace!!!


----------



## plain jane doe

laurayuki said:


> temperley london dresses



Beautiful dresses! What are these shoes, please?


----------



## laurayuki

^ CL simple goatskin distress metalic


----------



## laurayuki

lol these are stella McCartney GAP for kids in xxl  



talena.airborne said:


> OMG OMG I LOVE YOUR JACKET, I NEED YOUR JACKET (I AM SO in love w/ military style jackets)!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilbluebear

*Laura!* I'll try to keep this post brief, if not I'll get carried away with commenting on each stylish outfit. Your style is simply stunning. Elegant and chic. I absolutely love all your HL dresses (you have a fabulous figure). Your green NL dress, AWang dresses, and the Temperley London dresses in pink and the white with violet runway one are TDF! You wear them so well! Let's not get started on your birkin.   or CLs!!  Once again, I can go on with lavishing praise on your gorgeous wardrobe and accessories. Sign me up in line for raiding your closet! Except I think I need to lose quite a few stones/kilos/pounds eeks!   Looking through this thread and your adventures with LVPiggy makes me want to take time off of work and travel abroad NOW instead of later.


----------



## Ellapretty

I love your new rasberry dior shoes!


----------



## laurayuki

Thanks! lilbluebear.. you are so cute!!  thank you so much for the compliments lol everything is so much more fun when you share !

Thanks ellapretty


----------



## aquahot

love the dior necklace! Is it still available??


----------



## wis3ly

DIES. I LOVE EVERYTHING.


----------



## laurayuki

aquahot said:


> love the dior necklace! Is it still available??


 
Yes  you should contact your local dior boutique or if you are in NYC Oren from 57th street is very helpful!


----------



## laurayuki

^^ Thanks wis3ly


----------



## vikisud21

all of the pictures are great have similar type of dress in my wardrobe wish i could have all of them.


----------



## PANda_USC

*laura*, post your new HG CL princess slippers here with an outfit puh-lease!! ^_^!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^that's what i'm waiting to see also!


----------



## laurayuki

LOL here are the shoes. i'll post outfit this weekend for the Chinese New year dinner!  

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ng-hg-reveal-my-baby-from-paris-554166-7.html


----------



## donmi

wow how can i miss this ??? you look gorgy!!!
happy Chinese New Year to ya sweetie!!


----------



## luxegal

laurayuki said:


> I feel snuggly like a bunny today!



Hi Laura!

I just finished looking through all your pages! Love your style and wardrobe! 

Can you tell me who makes this really cute sweater top, the "snuggly" one? I  it. 

Also, do you do anything to protect your CL soles? Or do you not bother? Love your collection, btw. 

Thanks!!


----------



## laurayuki

I did some massive damage at Moschino and Alexander McQueen for the past couple of days.. here are some pictures of my new wardrobe items!  

Moschino


----------



## laurayuki

luxegal said:


> Hi Laura!
> 
> I just finished looking through all your pages! Love your style and wardrobe!
> 
> Can you tell me who makes this really cute sweater top, the "snuggly" one? I  it.
> 
> Also, do you do anything to protect your CL soles? Or do you not bother? Love your collection, btw.
> 
> Thanks!!



This is from asianstyle.com actually 
I use regular shoe grip at the bottom or sometimes i just don't bother unless it's harsh weather outside..   Thanks!


----------



## rnsmelody

laurayuki said:


> Oh i was so scared to wear them but i did today!!! and it was even drizzling a bit rain.
> 
> I sprayed them with this special kind of clothing/furniture spray that works on satin and suede and all kinds of fabric. I sprayed it TWICE. will post name in a bit.. starts with a V. It's great! and call me anal but i also tapped the heel part with some clear nail polish.. just to keep the lace on.. coz i feel like some of them are coming loose..
> 
> So far so good  we'll see i may never buy a pair of lace shoes again if it proves to be too difficult to enjoy them..





laurayuki said:


> very excited to present an addition to my CL family
> 
> I'm pretty careful wearing it.. proof-ed it twice .. hehe




*laurayuki* yout thread is amazing! You are giving me motivation to wear clothes from my closet! I was wondering what is the name of the spray that you use to protect your shoes? Thanks!! love style hun!!


----------



## rnsmelody

laurayuki said:


> Thanks guys !  I went out yesterday so i'll post that outfit later.. but i had to be in work today ush: anyway it's my outfit..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birthday gift from daddy.. so cute!



 I love this necklace! where is it from? Thanks!!


----------



## laurayuki




----------



## laurayuki

rnsmelody said:


> *laurayuki* yout thread is amazing! You are giving me motivation to wear clothes from my closet! I was wondering what is the name of the spray that you use to protect your shoes? Thanks!! love style hun!!



Thanks rnsmelody, I use vectra spray, someone suggested it on the CL forum
THe necklace is from swarovski


----------



## wis3ly

Lovely items from McQueen (RIP) & Moschino!! Can't wait to see ya wear them!! So, when are we gonna see the Chinese New Year outfit?


----------



## PANda_USC

*laura*, I'm loving your new Alexander McQueen items! The clutch is amazing and rocker chic! Now let's see some modeling pics!! You've deprived us for too long missy!


----------



## Martina_Italy

laurayuki said:


> Moschino





OMG....This dress is AMAZING!!!!!!! 
I cannot wait to see pics of you wearing it!!!! Please, post them!!


----------



## carlinha

i always love looking at this thread *panda*!!!


----------



## ibezj

I love this thread. Laurayuki your entire wardrobe is TDF!


----------



## luxegal

Thanks, Laura! I love all your new dresses, btw! Hotness!!


----------



## laurayuki

Thanks guys! I was going to post my Vday and chinese new year outfit but tpf went down so here it is


----------



## butterfly 86

wow, I love your style, your wardrobe is tdf and you're beautiful!! 
This is my favorite thread  keep on posting!


----------



## PANda_USC

*laura*, aww you look so elegant and I like the color contrast between the clutch and the dress! I hope you had a wonderful Valentine's day and a Happy Chinese New Year!


----------



## lilbluebear

*Laura!* Stunning! I love the graceful draping of the Moschino dress. So pretty. Something new and red for good luck. How lucky is it to have Vday the same as New Years!  Loving the bold cobalt blue McQueen jeweled skull clutch. It really pops the outfit with the two contrasting rich colors. LOVE the look! You're such a stylish fashionista!


----------



## ladyeeboutique

Super Fab outfits laurayuki! You wear them all very very well too! Keep the posts coming


----------



## Jeneen

LOVING all your new goodies! The McQueen clutch is beautiful. Love your V-Day outfit


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

this thread *Laura!*


----------



## airborne

laurayuki-LOVE THAT MCQUEEN JEEEZ!!!!!!!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

laurayuki said:


> Thanks guys! I was going to post my Vday and chinese new year outfit but tpf went down so here it is





Absolutely amazing!!!!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## aquahot

*Laura*, you look stunning. You got an amazing body and the McQueen clutch looks so fabulous with your dress.


----------



## PetiteAsianGirl

Gorgeous!!! That red dress is seriously stunning on you. Happy belated New Years!


----------



## laurayuki

Thanks girls. I actually wore two of the dresses but forgot to take pictures >.< next time i promise!

anyway went dress shopping for a friend's wedding in June... took some pictures  

Aidan Mattox  ( i know it looks kind of too shiny but it actually looks really good in person 










Badgley Mischka (I tried on one size bigger) 











Nicole Miller


----------



## lilbluebear

Wow *Laura!* Each dress is utterly beautiful. Which dress did you end up choosing? 

I really like the Nicole Miller best on you for either an early morning wedding affair or evening event. It reminds me of a Sue Wong's gown that was sold out on Neiman Marcus website not too long ago. 

The Badgley Mischka has a sparkly decollete and straps that are mesmerizing. 

The Aidan Mattox's rich cobalt appears to be a little overwhelmed by the intricate silver detailing. But it is still a very pretty dress in its own right.


----------



## PurseAddict79

I love this thread!!

I am so insanely jealous of the newest addition to your CL family. I have been lusting after those since I saw them at NM. I'm waiting for my money tree to start producing. So far, all I have is a soggy lawn and a bare tree  

*on hands and knees pleading* Please take me shopping with you! Please!!!!

I LOVE the Nicole Miller dress on you. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## laurayuki

Thanks guys for the input.. i'm pretty torn.. I do like the BM dress.. the NM dress is  nice in color but i have way too many one shoulder stuff... 

Here is also another contender.. Notte By Marchesa

I'm really waiting for their new spring/resort collection to see if there is anything i like.. ugh what a decision process.. I hate waiting but then again i'm shopping way too early for a june wedding lol


----------



## lilac0485

I like the Nicole Miller the best.  It looks very fresh.  The Aidan Mattox seems to fit weird in that picture - the straps are very long and there is a lot of body between breasts and neck.


----------



## jadecee

I agree with everyone else that the Nicole Miller looks the best on you.  The others look good, but the Nicole MIller looks FANTASTIC on you despite it being the simplest dress.

I hear what you're saying about having so many one shoulder dresses that you want to branch out, but the style really works on you!


----------



## laurayuki

Agreed. NM is very classic !  I'm going to wait for more dresses to come out for the spring 

But here is a picture of a Stella McCartney dress I tried on last weekend  
it was one size big on me. but looked good didn't it? 60% off too!


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^wow laura, that dress looks amazing on you! did you end up buying it even though it was one size too big?


----------



## laurayuki

^ sadly no. can't tell in the pictures but it's a bit sluggish..


----------



## PurseAddict79

^^ OMG that dress is amazzzing! Too bad it was too big on you


----------



## basicandorganic

i love your style.  you're my style icon!


----------



## LRC

Laura I think you look FANTASTIC in the Badgley Mischka dress! (even better than the model).
I love your thread and look forward to checking in everyday.  Thanks for sharing your closet with us.


----------



## ibezj

wow, that Badgley Mischka dress looks so great on you (that model has nothing on you)...I am a big fan of Marchesa and that one shoulder dress could work really well for you!


----------



## laurayuki

New outfit 

HL purple dress with Antracite glitter HP











And a picture of all my glittery sparkly shoes


----------



## Jeneen

^ Gorgeous dress, necklace, makeup, shoes, hair... everything!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Love the outfit and, of course, all the glitter/strass!!    I would kill for the jonquil LCs!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Love the pic of you and all your sparklies!


----------



## KristyDarling

OMG, I droooool every time I see those gorgeous glittery CLs! Truly the ultimate in girlieness!!!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*laura*, ahh, look at all of those shimmery CLs!!! :: Drools::


----------



## basicandorganic

omg, laura! those CLs are gorgeous.  so chic! xoxo


btw: where is the necklace from?


----------



## laurayuki

^ kenneth jay lane


----------



## basicandorganic

ah, thank you so much!


----------



## lvpiggy

oh oh THE CHAIR!!!!!!!!!!! piggy's so glad you got it! (^(oo)^)v









laurayuki said:


>


----------



## lvpiggy

PS - panda, you lost weight! (^(oo)^)v


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

LOL!  @ The lil cartoon


----------



## laurayuki

lvpiggy said:


> PS - panda, you lost weight! (^(oo)^)v


 
LOL pig. that's the nicest thing I've heard all day! lol how could you tell? i have no idea.. i still think i have huge thighs and arms


----------



## Jeneen

^ um, no.

no huge thighs/arms in sight anywhere. Promise.


----------



## tulip618

oh my god, laurayuki, you look so fab!!!! Love your sparklie shoes!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

fat?? you're kidding right? You look great!


----------



## fieryfashionist

You must be on crack if you think you're fat haha ... for real... why on earth would you try to lose weight when there is nothing to lose?!


----------



## laurayuki

Sorry this is going to be a bit of McQueen rant.. I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE his pre-fall/winter collection... 
Honestly i'm putting all my money in his collection for fall/winter 2010.. I know there is a huge millitary thingy going on this fall/winter but muted green/khaki is just not my color... I love almost every single piece from his collection... 

slowly carving out my pool of money in my head to each piece... 









MUST HAVE COAT





Yummy leather jacket






OMG FUR COLLAR!! and look at the trim!!!


----------



## laurayuki

FUR MORE FUR~





TDF










LOVE THE DRESS





NEED WANT NEED WANT


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I love that coat and the last two dresses!


----------



## laurayuki

LACE gorge





Flared out asymetrical coat!










CAPE!


----------



## laurayuki

fantasy princess..


----------



## Jeneen

You would look so good in that must have coat! Actually you would look great in all of it - if you purchase, I can't wait to see modeling pics!


----------



## PANda_USC

*laura*, great choices!! Cant wait to see what you get! All of the intricate detailing and colors are amazing!!


----------



## butterfly 86

the lace dress and the must-have coat are tdf!!! and i think they'll look great on you


----------



## KristyDarling

I love the McQueen pieces that you posted! High-drama, sexy, and uber-feminine! That ball gown with crinoline underlayer is a stunner, and the flared-out asymmetrical coat??? I almost died.


----------



## PANda_USC

P.S: I think you would look so elegant and whimsical in the the dresses under, "LOVE THE DRESS" and "NEED WANT NEED WANT". And the one under the text "LACE GORGE" is sooooo pretttyyyy. I want it too now, haha


----------



## LRC

I just LOVE this collection!!!


----------



## laurayuki

My lack of ability to go on facebook has really increased my activity on TPF.. so anyway before i post some of my favorite looks from Milan's fashion week.. i gotta say.. D&G really perturbed me.. where they trying to do couture ugly holiday sweaters? Just because it's not in red and green doesn't make it any less ugly... or very kiddish!
and then the gowns were all sheer bedsheets like... one of them was almost a direct copy of a Chanel couture wedding gown couple of seasons back... anyway it was just odd.. but a couple of things from their show... 

The following two were some what tolerable










So this is what i'm talking about in terms of ugly holiday sweater


----------



## laurayuki

oh the other hand i loved a lot of things from Moschino... 
Continuing my new year's resolution of wearing more italian designer brands











I almost died after seeing this one.. depending on execution i would either really love this one or it can fall flat and look cheap (also kind of surprised this is from Moschino and not Dolce.. don't you think?)


----------



## PurseAddict79

LOVE LOVE LOVE...
and I sooo agree on D&G's ugly sweater thing. Sooo ugly.



laurayuki said:


> oh the other hand i loved a lot of things from Moschino...
> Continuing my new year's resolution of wearing more italian designer brands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost died after seeing this one.. depending on execution i would either really love this one or it can fall flat and look cheap (also kind of surprised this is from Moschino and not Dolce.. don't you think?)


----------



## PANda_USC

*full body holiday sweater*? O_o


----------



## laurayuki

^ i know right? go through their whole collection you'll see what i mean.. there are some half sweater couture dresses too! ::


----------



## Dabyachunv

PANda_USC said:


> *full body holiday sweater*? O_o




Onesie's for adults!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

laurayuki said:


> My lack of ability to go on facebook has really increased my activity on TPF.. so anyway before i post some of my favorite looks from Milan's fashion week.. i gotta say.. D&G really perturbed me.. where they trying to do couture ugly holiday sweaters? Just because it's not in red and green doesn't make it any less ugly... or very kiddish!
> and then the gowns were all sheer bedsheets like... one of them was almost a direct copy of a Chanel couture wedding gown couple of seasons back... anyway it was just odd.. but a couple of things from their show...
> 
> The following two were some what tolerable
> 
> 
> 
> So this is what i'm talking about in terms of ugly holiday sweater


 
They can't be serious, ik!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

laurayuki said:


> oh the other hand i loved a lot of things from moschino...
> Continuing my new year's resolution of wearing more italian designer brands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i almost died after seeing this one.. Depending on execution i would either really love this one or it can fall flat and look cheap (also kind of surprised this is from moschino and not dolce.. Don't you think?)


 

love it!!!


----------



## crodrigue

The SWORD leather jacket, skinny gray jeans and hermes riding boots are my favorite outfit of yours - effortless and sassy!!


----------



## laurayuki

ladies lets direct our attention to the Dior S/S collection here  

Perfect LBD i got today  i don't think this dress has stopped at the store for more than 48 hours... snatched!  all handmade lace!


----------



## laurayuki

More dior dresses  

















The crepe dress looks better in person. amazing red.. less orangy or yellow like it shows in the picture


----------



## Ivy Lin

The Dior dresses are fabulous!


----------



## lilac0485

The Dior dresses are so amazing.  Love them all.  Which ones did you get?


----------



## LRC

That dress looks absolutely lovely on you!  I really like the lace.


----------



## Martina_Italy

The Dior dresses are amazing!! Did you get all of them?


----------



## shopaholic808

AMAZING pieces! I esp love the grey dior dress on you! Thanks for sharing with us your beautiful wardrobe!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Beautiful dresses... that LBD is indeed the perfect LBD!   Did you try on the others or get them as well?  I also adore the grey one!


----------



## *ilovebrad*

Those are beautiful dresses! love it


----------



## *ilovebrad*

very nice!



laurayuki said:


> ladies lets direct our attention to the Dior S/S collection here
> 
> Perfect LBD i got today  i don't think this dress has stopped at the store for more than 48 hours... snatched!  all handmade lace!


----------



## Prada_Princess

all fabulous as per usual


----------



## laurayuki

^ thanks guys!

I got the black lace LBD  still thinking about the purple peekay cross front dress... the red crepe dress just didn't look exactly right to me.. hehe but it was fun playing dress up!


----------



## laurayuki

Temperley london dress


----------



## purpleevny20

Wow 
You have such amazing taste
and those Dior dresses are just WOWOWOWOW


----------



## LRC

Nice!


----------



## dreamdoll

*Laura*, the dior dresses look amazing on you!!


----------



## Cates

That lace Dior looks amazing on you!  Great choice


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Love the lace dress!


----------



## PANda_USC

*laura*, the lace dior dress looks gorgeous on you!!! :: swoons::


----------



## yoglood

Love all the dior dresses, esp. the lace LBD!


----------



## flashy.stems

i love the lace lbd dior!


----------



## ibezj

I love that Dior Lace dress on you. It's incredible!


----------



## laurayuki

So i think this is the dress i'm wearing to my friend's black tie wedding  

Australian new designer Rachel Gilbert  from net-a-porter


----------



## chantal1922

^^^that dress looks amazing on you!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Gorgeous *Laura*! I love it!


----------



## Jeneen

WOW - gorgeous dress! Perfect!


----------



## wis3ly

dress!!

Have a fun time!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

wow *Laura*!  that dress look fabulous on you!


----------



## PANda_USC

*laura*, gorgeous dress!


----------



## rosasharn78

*laura*, that dress looks phenomenal on you!  Love the color.


----------



## olialm1

That dress is killer! I saw it sold out on NAP.


----------



## Martina_Italy

laurayuki said:


> So i think this is the dress i'm wearing to my friend's black tie wedding
> 
> Australian new designer Rachel Gilbert  from net-a-porter




Wow, it's a stunning dress!!!


----------



## sonya

Gorgeous!


----------



## compulsive

*laura*, you look drop dead gorgeous in the Rachel Gilbert dress!


----------



## yoglood

gorgeous dress!!


----------



## laurayuki

Thanks guys! i can't wait to get it tailored  and better pictures when it's done 

Meanwhile.. my shoes came in Dior today! I LOVE THEM! perfect shade of red and comfy high thin wedge!


----------



## shockboogie

*Laura*, what a stunning dress!!!


----------



## sylphfae

ohhh the wedges are absolutely TDF!!!


----------



## LRC

Wow, lovin the dress and the red shoes!!!


----------



## Perfect Day

I really don't like wedges but they are fabulous!


----------



## Rubyz

This thread is such an incentive to finish college with great grades so I can find a high-paying job, xD.


----------



## rosasharn78

laurayuki said:


> Thanks guys! i can't wait to get it tailored  and better pictures when it's done
> 
> Meanwhile.. my shoes came in Dior today! I LOVE THEM! perfect shade of red and comfy high thin wedge!


 
 Absolutely TDF!  Love the color!


----------



## may3545

The purple dress is to die for! And what killer wedges =D


----------



## karetotalk

wow that rachel gilbert dress looks incredible on you!


----------



## nayasaurus

I love that lace Dior dress from a few pages back!! You have fantastic style!


----------



## gemrock

your style rocks laura..what is your waist size? you have such an amazing TDF figure


----------



## PurseAddict79

laura that gown is stunning. And the Dior wedges!  I think we may end up being shoe twins. I'm not sure I can continue to exist without those


----------



## ahertz

Hot new shoes Laura!


----------



## amazigrace

*laura,* I just love your thread. Your
clothes, handbags, and shoes are simply
gorgeous. And you wear them all with
such style! Thank you for doing this!


----------



## laurayuki

PurseAddict79 said:


> laura that gown is stunning. And the Dior wedges!  I think we may end up being shoe twins. I'm not sure I can continue to exist without those





omg i love you! that's kind of how i felt when i saw them at the trunk show too... i had to go a size down... just fyi


----------



## laurayuki

amazigrace said:


> *laura,* I just love your thread. Your
> clothes, handbags, and shoes are simply
> gorgeous. And you wear them all with
> such style! Thank you for doing this!





that's incredibly sweet of you! I hope I can provide some entertainment


----------



## laurayuki

A quick update from my miami trip  

at the lobby at the Mandarin after din din.. with my boy 
i love wearing qipao. though this is prob not a great picture to show the dress but it's still nice 

Can't tell from the picture but i'm wearing the Dior wedge! lol


----------



## Jeneen

^ So pretty! You and your man look great together - what a cute couple!


----------



## PurseAddict79

laurayuki said:


> omg i love you! that's kind of how i felt when i saw them at the trunk show too... i had to go a size down... just fyi


 
Thank you for the tip. I showed my boyfriend the shoes last night and his reply was "don't you have red shoes?" What is _that_ about? Like a girl only needs _one_ pair of red shoes.  He doesn't get it... I'm so glad you do


----------



## Ellapretty

Your outfit is SO beautiful - I love everything about it - but especially the colour combination and the pattern. It looks AMAZING on you!



laurayuki said:


> A quick update from my miami trip
> 
> at the lobby at the Mandarin after din din.. with my boy
> i love wearing qipao. though this is prob not a great picture to show the dress but it's still nice
> 
> Can't tell from the picture but i'm wearing the Dior wedge! lol


----------



## butterfly 86

laurayuki said:


> A quick update from my miami trip
> 
> at the lobby at the Mandarin after din din.. with my boy
> i love wearing qipao. though this is prob not a great picture to show the dress but it's still nice
> 
> Can't tell from the picture but i'm wearing the Dior wedge! lol


 
laura you look amazing as always and you two make such a cute couple


----------



## butterfly 86

..


----------



## PurseAddict79

laura you're so pretty. You look great in that dress.


----------



## krazy4bags

*Laura* - You look stunning in that gown (then again...when do you not look good?)!! I also love the qipao! It's traditional but got some twists to it! LOVE IT! but the item that I'm drooling over the most is your...H BAG!!!


----------



## laurayuki

Couple of outfit updates  Cherry blossom was very pretty.. but it got so much more crowded than i remembered as a kid!

Z spoke by Zac posen from saks with elfin CL wedge and swift BDP birkin










Notte by Marchesa dress with my strass lady claude


----------



## KristyDarling

Gorgeous! I love the nude CL wedges!!! And might I just say, not only are you immensely stylish, your friends are, too! You must turn a lot of heads when you're out together! 

By the way, those sunnies are TDF! And you look especially lovely in that shot -- you should face the camera head-on more often to show off that pretty face!


----------



## ahertz

Love the Marchesa dress!


----------



## Phillyfan

I've been admiring your style for many months! Does it take you a long time to put together an outfit or get ready to go out? Do you ever wear lounging type clothes? You look so gorgeous in everything pictured. If only I had a tiny bit of your fashion sense, I'd be in great shape!


----------



## laurayuki

^ thanks! 

Hokaplan, I don't really think too much about it.  I love dresses because it's easier to think about an outfit without having to do tops and bottoms.. but I lounge too.. and it's usually good pair of jeans with a vintage t shirt or something similar  I love wearing shorts and skirts in the summer  

You can do it too! a lot of it comes with buying the things you really love and you'll find ways to wear them!


----------



## LRC

Laura you look FANTASTIC in the Marchesa dress!!!


----------



## laurayuki

Opening Ceremony leather zipper dress and CL Engine






HL purple dress and CL anthracite vp


----------



## may3545

^ I love your Opening Ceremony dress, and I adore the purple HL. I feel the need for a new HL in my wardrobe now lol. Thanks for sharing your impeccable wardrobe with us!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Love those CL Engine pumps! The dress is hot too!


----------



## laurayuki

Ted baker butterfly dress with Nanette lepore jacket and Dior pink python sandals and my new Dior new lock ruffled purse! nagged my SA to special order me one from europe.. why don't we get cuter stuff like this in the states? lol


----------



## *ilovebrad*

gorgeous!




laurayuki said:


> Opening Ceremony leather zipper dress and CL Engine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HL purple dress and CL anthracite vp


----------



## emilu

super cute ted baker dress!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Love the Dior purse so cute!


----------



## Jeneen

LOVE the butterfly dress - you look so pretty!


----------



## Martina_Italy

Laura, you look GREAT as always!!!


----------



## Perfect Day

that leather dress is really nice actually - is it real leather?  Does it not get too hot for the summer although I suppose it is fairly short so perhaps not.  I love your style.


----------



## roussel

Love that Ted Baker print.  The little butterflies look like a totally different print from afar.  And you pair it well with that NL jacket.  BTW how do you keep your tan?  It looks so nice and even.


----------



## KristyDarling

OK, I NEEEEED that Ted Baker dress in my life!!! I love how you styled it!


----------



## KristyDarling

Laura -- if you don't mind sharing, what are your measurements and what size Ted Baker dress do you wear? You look about my size/height. I need that gorgeous butterfly dress for my summer trips! I'm on the Tedbaker.com site right now and I'm pretty sure I'm Ted Baker size 0, but just want to be sure. Thanks!

Oh, and if you have any tips on where I can find the best price on that dress, please do share!  I can't seem to find it anywhere except at tedbaker.com . Thanks so much!!!


----------



## shoogrrl

*Laura *- You look fantastic in that Ted Baker dress and with your new Dior beauty.  I just saw the dress in the store the other day and it definitely looks great on you.  Did you score anything else from the Ted Baker store?


----------



## laurayuki

KristyDarling said:


> Laura -- if you don't mind sharing, what are your measurements and what size Ted Baker dress do you wear? You look about my size/height. I need that gorgeous butterfly dress for my summer trips! I'm on the Tedbaker.com site right now and I'm pretty sure I'm Ted Baker size 0, but just want to be sure. Thanks!
> 
> Oh, and if you have any tips on where I can find the best price on that dress, please do share!  I can't seem to find it anywhere except at tedbaker.com . Thanks so much!!!



Lol thanks! I bought it in SOho in new york. it's current season so not sure when it will be marked down. I am probably a size 1 but had to settle for size 2 because they didn't have my size. Size 0 usually works too but apparently they don't stock size 0 in new york in general.. odd huh? anyway it's one of those dresses i don't mind being a bit loose i guess. more for the stomach to eat more stuff!! not sure about the price, you can look online but it probably will be the same.


----------



## laurayuki

shoogrrl said:


> *Laura *- You look fantastic in that Ted Baker dress and with your new Dior beauty.  I just saw the dress in the store the other day and it definitely looks great on you.  Did you score anything else from the Ted Baker store?



Ah  Lvpiggy got me addicted to ted baker. I got another a line black wrapdress for work, a black bi material fitted dress (in the tailors right now coz hem too long) and a top.. i'll probably take more pictures of those items as i wear them.


----------



## laurayuki

Perfect Day said:


> that leather dress is really nice actually - is it real leather?  Does it not get too hot for the summer although I suppose it is fairly short so perhaps not.  I love your style.



Thanks! it's real leather but connected with cotton material in the middle so it's not crazy stiff and hot. not that bad


----------



## tulip618

fab as always~~


----------



## KristyDarling

laurayuki said:


> Lol thanks! I bought it in SOho in new york. it's current season so not sure when it will be marked down. I am probably a size 1 but had to settle for size 2 because they didn't have my size. Size 0 usually works too but apparently they don't stock size 0 in new york in general.. odd huh? anyway it's one of those dresses i don't mind being a bit loose i guess. more for the stomach to eat more stuff!! not sure about the price, you can look online but it probably will be the same.



Thanks! I, too, have roomy dresses designated for events where I know I'll be chowing a lot. I call them my 'eating dresses.'


----------



## Jazzy_Nat

The Red Dior was GORGEOUS!


----------



## auroraskye

I absolutely LOVE that ruffled Dior! Drool.


----------



## Label_Junkie

OMG i love your style


----------



## Perfect Day

Thx for your reply - the leather is fab x


----------



## laurayuki

Old zara white dress with Alice leather jacket 
Dior bag and CL lavender HPs


----------



## i_love_vinegar

i just wanna say that you've grown very beautiful and i love your recent outfits!


----------



## Flip88

the leather dress is amazing, I love it.


----------



## Jaded81

Very cute outfit!


----------



## laurayuki

another qipao from shanghai. I love the store where i got this and the red qipao from. They use japanese print cotton material and line it with nice silk on the inside so it doesn't seem too formal but still form fitting.  This one also has porcelain buttons which are very cute


----------



## KristyDarling

Gorge!!!! I love the print and beautiful colors. And it fits you perfectly!


----------



## Brown_Eyes

Wow. How do you afford all this? You must either be raking in the big bucks or you're spending all your money on fruufruus.  I guess you only live once right?


----------



## lilflobowl

Brown_Eyes, I honestly don't think it's any of our concern how much laura earns or how she spends her money....


----------



## ahertz

Brown_Eyes said:


> Wow. How do you afford all this? You must either be raking in the big bucks or you're spending all your money on fruufruus.  I guess you only live once right?



No need to be judgmental, especially in a forum dedicated to "fruufruus".  If you read all of Laura's thread you'd see that she has a very good job and works hard. How she spends her money is nobody's business except her own. 

Now...:back2topic:

Hot dress Laura! Any new shoe purchases?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I didnt get that brown-eyes was being judgmental or nosy just asking what Laura does for a living as so many others have


----------



## lilgooseberry

*laura* where in shanghai do you get ur qipaos from? they are so pretty and different. Would love to get one next time im there =)


----------



## ilovemylilo

I love this look, Laura!



laurayuki said:


> Ted baker butterfly dress with Nanette lepore jacket and Dior pink python sandals and my new Dior new lock ruffled purse! nagged my SA to special order me one from europe.. why don't we get cuter stuff like this in the states? lol


----------



## cammy1

Brown_Eyes said:


> Wow. How do you afford all this? You must either be raking in the big bucks or you're spending all your money on fruufruus.  I guess you only live once right?


Very rude imo, not appropriate to ask that. That is the last thing i would think about posting in a wardrobe section, sorry just that remark seems a little bitter...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

cammy1 said:


> Very rude imo, not appropriate to ask that. That is the last thing i would think about posting in a wardrobe section, sorry just that remark seems a little bitter...


 
 ITA


----------



## eggpudding

You look stunning in everything laura! And, I'm bananas for your J12 and purple croc VPs


----------



## Bunnygirl1117

lilgooseberry said:


> *laura* where in shanghai do you get ur qipaos from? they are so pretty and different. Would love to get one next time im there =)


 
Hi Laura, me too like lilgooseberry love yr qipaos..  could you pls share the address and the name of the shop where you get yr qipao from, im visiting shanghai soon and was intending to have one tailored made there, but seeing yours, i may have found what i was looking for.. thanks in advance..


----------



## laurayuki

*cammy1, naked, Fabulousity, angieelve, ahertz and lilflobowl*Thanks guys for standing behind me!  i'm really touched  

*bunnygirl *and *lilgooseberry*, I got my qipao from this street in shanghai that's famous for their qipaos (tailoring and a modern take on them) I don't remember exactly the street name but it's featured in a lot of city guides and magazines. One of the qipao designers designed hundreds of qipao for this famous tv drama "qing shen shen yu meng meng" You can search her name as the Qipao Queen and her store is on the same street!


----------



## laurayuki

Jay Z and Mr. hudson's song "forever young" has been stuck in my head all weekend. 

My best friend visited and we decided to wear the same dress we wore in a night out 6 years ago. It was so cute!  Left is now and right was 6 years ago. I feel forever young hahaha






here is the dress in detail. from Guess actually haha pretty sexy asian dress





So i was trying to find some pictures of my new shoe purchases (been lazy and didn't post a lot of pictures. 
Recently bought the zhora, teal ronron(in picture below) and my python HG the roccia python vp with burgandy tip

Here i am cracking up at the commercial on the roadside (dress from urban outfitters)


----------



## HOTasFCUK

^That is such a cute idea of wearing the same dress and taking a pic!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Laura thats a cute idea, I do that with my daughters they are 9 yrs apart.


----------



## Jeneen

I love your new pics - the ones with your best friend is so cute - great idea!


----------



## Bunnygirl1117

laurayuki said:


> *cammy1, naked, Fabulousity, angieelve, ahertz and lilflobowl*Thanks guys for standing behind me!  i'm really touched
> 
> *bunnygirl *and *lilgooseberry*, I got my qipao from this street in shanghai that's famous for their qipaos (tailoring and a modern take on them) I don't remember exactly the street name but it's featured in a lot of city guides and magazines. One of the qipao designers designed hundreds of qipao for this famous tv drama "qing shen shen yu meng meng" You can search her name as the Qipao Queen and her store is on the same street!


 
thks for the info laura..


----------



## Jaded81

Wow, you girls can fit in the same dresses from 6 years ago?! You girls look great!!


----------



## laurayuki

new purchase

Judith Leiber figure eight handbag in black diamond... yes i know i complained about the prices but .. still fell for one lol!


----------



## laurayuki

also purchase a couple of things from the charity lighthouse sale

a indigo fox fur coat! a bit big on me but I love it! it's so soft  and i'm being very economical in recycling fur! Thanks to my co-worker for modeling it so well!  My first proper fur coat! 

And a Vintage herve leger dress from paris! will model it at some point


----------



## eggpudding

^That coat is TDF! Wow!


----------



## Perfect Day

The fur is seriously TDF - congratulations on a fabulous acquisistion to your wardrobe - modeling pics would be nice - of you.  Where did you get it from?  How much was it?


----------



## girlfrommoscow

the coat and the dress..and the purse !!! JUST stunning, you are ready for the Opera outing)))
the JL figure eight...is just beyond beautiful - i cannot even imagine how shiny and beautiful it must be in real life


----------



## laurayuki

the recycled fur coat i got for 500 bucks at a charity sale  
I love the dress... i will model it soon  and i hear the bag too lol


----------



## elisaj

cant wait to see your modelling photos!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

LOL@ your co-worker he's kinda cute too!


----------



## Jeneen

^ LOL I agree! That was sweet of him to model it.


----------



## laurayuki

new purchases and some sneak peak of Decade / hautlook's sex and the city wardrobe sale

First two chanels are mine  










the OMG closet  





My new favorite mcQueen clutch! impulse buy!





Giuseppe Zanoti shoes from theoutnet


----------



## laurayuki

Roberto Cavalli dress











McQueen boots! I like to call them combat boots!


----------



## mimi14

Amazing new buys Laura! It's always a pleasure to read this thread because a) you have such gorgeously diverse taste and b) because you're so nice! 

Love the Ted Baker dress and McQueen knuckle duster clutch! 

Also, I understand that sometimes people's comments about your personal finances come off as rude but I would hate to think that anyone does that intentionally. I think it's more that you have a fabulous collection and you have some amazing individual items and it's piques peoples interests. For example, I just finished my first internship in NYC working for a huge IB and now I'm back in London and I have to get a job [I also want to move back to the US ASAP because I love it there]. And I was also wondering which part of IB you work in?...But I also understand that that can come off as rude.

In any event, I **love** your little thread here and your closet is amazing. Oh and about the diet thing you posted, you look amazing and I love the whole maintenance of your body outlook you have rather than making changes that are impossible to maintain!!!


----------



## Perfect Day

500 bucks for such a fur is a bargain IMO and fox is very very warm.  You look fab.


----------



## butterfly 86

congrats on your new gorgeous purchases, you look great as always!!


----------



## laurayuki

Thanks guys  No worries mimi thanks for your pm 

Another roberto cavalli


----------



## ibezj

I love the new Chanel suits...they look terrific on you.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Love the Chanel suits!


----------



## yoglood

Have you ever been told you look like Riyo Mori (Miss Universe 2007)?

gorgeous!!


----------



## laurayuki

^ lol i don't know, no one told me that yet but thanks! I think we probably look different but what is similar is the fact that she looks very different in various pictures and so do I. soemtimes she looks more southeast asian i think with a lot of make up


----------



## mimi14

Haha, I totally got confused because Piggy had posted about the weight maintenance thing! Not you!

You both have great taste in any event. Nice new dress.


----------



## La Vanguardia

I  this!


----------



## candy2100

^^ I was just about to post the same thing!  The red Chanel is gorgeous! Also love the red Cavalli dress.  Congrats on everything.


----------



## flipchickmc

Ooooh, drooling over all your recent purchases.  Love them all!


----------



## Martina_Italy

laurayuki said:


>





OMG..this Chanel suit is insanely gorgeous!!!


----------



## KristyDarling

That suit is iconic!! It will be chic forever! Not to mention you wear it very well! (so feminine and ladylike!)


----------



## laurayuki

mass update  specific items from the sale

Vintage lace Herve Leger dress


----------



## laurayuki

mcqueen dress











Dolce and Gabbana, a size bigger than my normal size but still beautiful


----------



## cyclgrl

Really like the D&G dress...looks fab on you!

Cyn


----------



## dkli14

That vintage Herve Leger dress is gorgeous on you!  That dress is a million times more stunning on you than it was on the hanger!  Love all the new dresses.


----------



## enga4

OMG, the vintage HL dress is stunning on you!!!! A beautiful lacy mermaid!


----------



## loves

love your wardrobe! i esp adore the mcqueen clutch, great buy!


----------



## No Cute

Everything is gorgeous!  Love the iconic Chanel suit, vintage dress, and DG dress especially!


----------



## laurayuki

Thanks guys! recycling clothes can be so much fun! and cost effective!
This is the other chanel suit i bought from the sale 2004 classic.. love

Paired with manolo white patent shoes


----------



## Chromatopelma

laurayuki said:


> McQueen boots! I like to call them combat boots!



Oh you got the McQueen boots!  I just adore these, really want a pair. Everything looks amazing on you btw


----------



## Martina_Italy

laurayuki said:


>




 this!!!


----------



## ahertz

You got some amazing goodies!! The HL dress is SOOOO hot!


----------



## butterfly 86

Love this dress!!


----------



## KristyDarling

Laura, I love how varied your taste is. You really mix things up and are not afraid to try different types of looks!


----------



## ive_flipped

OMG I love love love that McQueen clutch and that red suit! As always you have the best and look amazing. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## eggpudding

Everything looks stunning!


----------



## pooh83ar

Laura, i have come to the conclusion that anything you put on will end up looking amazing. Love the vintage HL on you!!!


----------



## bornfree

You look stunning in tt vintage HL dress. Gorgeous


----------



## liquid_room

Hi laurayuki

u look great in the cheongsam! can u tell me which shop in shanghai? i work here but so far hv not bought any cheongsam. did u custom make it?

tks!




laurayuki said:


> another qipao from shanghai. I love the store where i got this and the red qipao from. They use japanese print cotton material and line it with nice silk on the inside so it doesn't seem too formal but still form fitting. This one also has porcelain buttons which are very cute


----------



## laurayuki

^ Thanks! please refer to the post below for location. they are usually custom made


laurayuki said:


> *cammy1, naked, Fabulousity, angieelve, ahertz and lilflobowl*Thanks guys for standing behind me!  i'm really touched
> 
> *bunnygirl *and *lilgooseberry*, I got my qipao from this street in shanghai that's famous for their qipaos (tailoring and a modern take on them) I don't remember exactly the street name but it's featured in a lot of city guides and magazines. One of the qipao designers designed hundreds of qipao for this famous tv drama "qing shen shen yu meng meng" You can search her name as the Qipao Queen and her store is on the same street!


----------



## laurayuki

Black halo. So I love their dresses so much that they are one of the few items I own in different colors

This is the eva dress and I have it in red and navy 

So how do you make a super sexy low cut dress workable for the office? hermes scarf!


----------



## chynaxdawl

^^ wowza, that is low cut! LOVE the outfit! everything is super cute from the scarf to the bag!


----------



## mimi14

Pretty!!!


----------



## basicandorganic

laurayuki said:


> Old zara white dress with Alice leather jacket
> Dior bag and CL lavender HPs



Such a gorgeous day outfit!


----------



## basicandorganic

laurayuki said:


> Black halo. So I love their dresses so much that they are one of the few items I own in different colors
> 
> This is the eva dress and I have it in red and navy
> 
> So how do you make a super sexy low cut dress workable for the office? hermes scarf!



I have this Black Halo dress in red! I don't even know why I bought it but yours looks SO CHIC and much chicer than the ways I've tried to wear it. It's so low cut and I'm VERY busty, so unfortunately I couldn't wear it often. This is so perfect ! Thank you!!


----------



## laurayuki

As I've posted in my blog (trying to be better about updating)  

New purchases this week!  

BCBG runway Strapless bustier printed dress and sheer-shoulder trapunto-stiched dress










Alexander Wang cutout ponte dress





Herve leger


----------



## ibezj

Can't wait to see you model these gorgeous dresses.


----------



## basicandorganic

i love those dresses! escpecially the AW one


----------



## ive_flipped

Love the idea of the scarf to cover lower cut things


----------



## rosasharn78

laurayuki said:


> As I've posted in my blog (trying to be better about updating)
> 
> New purchases this week!
> 
> BCBG runway Strapless bustier printed dress and sheer-shoulder trapunto-stiched dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Wang cutout ponte dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Herve leger


 
All of your new dresses are oh-so-gorgeous.  Can't wait to see your mod pics.


----------



## PriscillaW

laurayuki said:


> Corporate mondays



Lady Gaga has these and wears them in Lovegame


----------



## lilgooseberry

*laurayuki* thnx for letting me know about the qipao, I think the street ur talking about is off wai hai lu, in shanghai, gonna take a lookie next time im there.  And omds ur mcqueen and HL vintage are gorgeous! I stand corrected all of ur clothes are gorgeous =)


----------



## liquid_room

hi

the streets are close by Huai Hai Lu.  The actual qipao streets are Mao Ming Lu and Changle Lu.  Both streets cross Huai Hai Lu.



lilgooseberry said:


> *laurayuki* thnx for letting me know about the qipao, I think the street ur talking about is off wai hai lu, in shanghai, gonna take a lookie next time im there. And omds ur mcqueen and HL vintage are gorgeous! I stand corrected all of ur clothes are gorgeous =)


----------



## laurayuki

^ agree with liquid_room it's not right on huai hai lu. but on the intersection liquid_room stated


----------



## liquid_room

sorry for misinformation! maoming crosses huai hai lu and changle lu. huaihai and changle run parallel and maoming crosses them! hope i am clear now ;p



liquid_room said:


> hi
> 
> the streets are close by Huai Hai Lu. The actual qipao streets are Mao Ming Lu and Changle Lu. Both streets cross Huai Hai Lu.


----------



## laurayuki

More purchases from Dior last night  

Lovely dress from summer






work dress 





awesome vanitiy fair artist did my portrait in water color


----------



## laurayuki

Alex Wang





more shoes  CL one more





one of my UHG eugenie










Annee folles


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Love the watercolor portrait and all the new foot candy!


----------



## eggpudding

Love all the beautiful new additions, but the purple Dior dress is especially TDF


----------



## chynaxdawl

lovely additions, but i really love that watercolor; how cool!


----------



## Dancechika24

laurayuki-- Love your thread and all your stuff and outfits. You have great style! What is it that you do for a living if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## mrb4bags

Love everything esp the purple dior.  J'adore dior!!
The shoes are gorgeous too.


----------



## laurayuki

Thanks everyone! 
*Dancechika *you can do a search in this thread, I think i've answer the exact same question several times lol 
I work in finance, in new york.


----------



## ive_flipped

OMG I LOVE the dior and wang dresses

You look incredible in all of your new additions.


----------



## Martina_Italy

laurayuki said:


> work dress




OMG I LOVE BOTH DRESSES!!!!   You look great!!!


----------



## betty.lee

laurayuki said:


> As I've posted in my blog (trying to be better about updating)
> 
> New purchases this week!
> 
> BCBG runway Strapless bustier printed dress and sheer-shoulder trapunto-stiched dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Wang cutout ponte dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Herve leger



can't wait to see you model the green bcbg runway.  i tried that on a few months ago and just couldn't get used to the green on my skin tone but i love the dress..


----------



## Dancechika24

laurayuki said:


> Thanks everyone!
> *Dancechika *you can do a search in this thread, I think i've answer the exact same question several times lol
> I work in finance, in new york.


 
LOL...kk thanks for answering, i didn't read through every post on here and the search never works for me for some reason! Great field to work in, a lot of my past and present classmates are in finance also here in the city. Did you go to Baruch by any chance?


----------



## laurayuki

no. i don't even know what school that is lol not from the area. I went to a top undergraduate business program.


----------



## jaelle

laurayuki said:


> Black halo. So I love their dresses so much that they are one of the few items I own in different colors
> 
> This is the eva dress and I have it in red and navy
> 
> So how do you make a super sexy low cut dress workable for the office? hermes scarf!




Omg! I absolutely love this! I own a ton of scarves and never know how to wear them!  Thanks so much for sharing, I love your collection!


----------



## miu miu1

*laurayuki* I just stumbled upon your thread and I'm in awe!!! Your style is amazing and your wardrobe is just TDF. You are truly an inspiration!


----------



## Dancechika24

laurayuki said:


> no. i don't even know what school that is lol not from the area. I went to a top undergraduate business program.


 
Actually IT IS a top undergraduate & graduate business program, well known in nyc..so i dont know how you've never heard of it..considering you're working in the finance field in nyc  I'm currently in the graduate MBA program right now for finance & investments so i would know. 

Oh well, i was just asking.....good luck with your career and keep up your great style!


----------



## mimi14

Dancechika24 said:


> Actually IT IS a top undergraduate & graduate business program, well known in nyc..so i dont know how you've never heard of it..considering you're working in the finance field in nyc  I'm currently in the graduate MBA program right now for finance & investments so i would know.



I've not heard of it either and I work in Finance. I had to google it to find out that it's part of CUNY. Also, your post comes across as rude FYI. I'm sure this wasn't your intention.


----------



## Dancechika24

Well I just had to double check your username and i'm pretty sure your username is not laurayuki so....i don't know why you're answering for her.

And it is part of CUNY...did you mean something when you say that? Like it's a bad thing or something? And FYI, no, it wasn't my intention to be rude before..but your post comes off as rude also...just FYI!


----------



## laurayuki

^ thanks mimi. I was trying to point out the same thing without offending anyone. Perhaps I should've reiterated that I work on wall street. Most of them only recruit from a few business schools: wharton, NYU, Columbia, Havard, MIT, Michigan, UVA, Northwestern etc. and sometimes Babson and maybe Rutgers for firms with connections to the school (yes the industry is very vain and superficial.. doesn't mean I am! or at least I try not to be hahaha)   

I was trying to categorize where i went without having to disclose exactly which school (which i thought was more personal information IMO)

suffice to say i went to one of the top five undergraduate business school... in the US...


----------



## Dancechika24

laurayuki said:


> ^ thanks mimi. I was trying to point out the same thing without offending anyone. Perhaps I should've reiterated that I work on wall street. Most of them only recruit from a few business schools: wharton, NYU, Columbia, Havard, MIT, Michigan, UVA, Northwestern etc. and sometimes Babson and maybe Rutgers for firms with connections to the school (yes the industry is very vain and superficial.. doesn't mean I am! or at least I try not to be hahaha)
> 
> *I was trying to categorize where i went without having to disclose exactly which school (which i thought was more personal information IMO)*
> 
> *suffice to say i went to one of the top five undergraduate business school... in the US..*.


 
Yeah...I got that part lol. I never asked you to disclose exactly which school you went to, was just asking about one particular one.

Anyways, I don't think mimi should butt into a conversation I'm obviously not having with her, but whatever. As for all those wonderfully *overpriced* schools you mentioned, i know for a fact that a lot of companies (even on Wall St) recruit from our business school as well (such as Citi which is where i work). A lot of my friends and classmates (from both my undergrad years and now grad years) work at top companies on Wall St and they didn't have one of the schools you listed on their resume...so IMHO, congrats on graduating from a top five undergrad business school in the US, but a school thats not on your list is just as good and just because a person didn't want to be in massive student loan debt after graduating doesn't mean they're not worthy or smart enough to work wherever you work or anywhere else on Wall St.


----------



## sonya

^ That's not what laurayuki was insinuating. Most of Wall Street does come from the schools she mentioned (though I think she forgot Stanford ) ... and not many people from outside of NY would know that much about the CUNYs (though, yes, many finance people come from the CUNYs too ...)

I just looked up your school, and, you are right, it is very highly ranked. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baruch_College


----------



## ahertz

Yikes, this is a fashion thread! 

:back2topic:


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ahertz said:


> Yikes, this is a fashion thread!
> 
> :back2topic:


 

Thank you!! Yeeesh!


----------



## Dancechika24

:back2topic: Yes, back to topic...yeesshhh....i was just wondering what OP does for a living and if she went to my school. A simple "No" would have been enough, instead, OP's comment sounded a little Harvard/Yale etc "snooty" to me. That's all.


----------



## Dancechika24

Sorry for getting majorly off topic...but i do love OP's style and thread which is why i wrote on here in the first place.


----------



## laurayuki

before we get back to topic (pictures will follow) I don't think we should down play the prestige of ivy league schools or top public schools like UVA and Michigan (which are not very overpriced by the way for instate people) And I do think, after interviewing with pretty much everyone on the street (before the crash) and being a Ibanker for 4 years that i stand corrected in that the significant majority of bankers are from these schools.  There are certaily privileged kids from these schools but there is no shame in associating yourself with a great ivy or national public university.  Regardless of how anyone thinks of an university, they are not all created equal.  I don't think one can compare a local college to Havard on any basis. It's like comparing a great local boutique to Neiman Marcus.  (haha i work the fashion content in here!)  I would be surprised that given all else equal (no finance problems or location issues) and with nothing holding you back, one will choose to go to Rutgers over Havard.  

and sonya! i totally forgot about stanford  to make up for it. here are some recent pictures from SF where i wore the Cavalli dress


----------



## Dancechika24

^^Great scenic pics...and love that style of course (Birkin looks great with that dress). Is that your SO?


----------



## mimi14

Dancechika24 said:


> Well I just had to double check your username and i'm pretty sure your username is not laurayuki so....i don't know why you're answering for her.
> 
> And it is part of CUNY...did you mean something when you say that? Like it's a bad thing or something? And FYI, no, it wasn't my intention to be rude before..but your post comes off as rude also...just FYI!



I'm sorry, did you forget that you're posting on a public forum and consequently anyone and everyone can and will respond to anything you say? Further more, I wasn't answering your question/s, I was merely reiterating that I also had never heard of your school despite working in finance. And I was pointing out that you were coming across as rude, and I hoped that wasn't your intention. 

Your reading comprehension needs help. I was merely stating that I had no idea it was part of CUNY and that I only knew this after googling your school. So no I didn't mean it was a bad thing, CUNY is a great school. And NO my post wasn't rude and it doesn't come across that way...you want to know why? Because I proof read before I post and I almost always try and make sure I'm polite when conveying my ideas even if I disagree with someone. You're really hostile...you know that?

Laura - as always nice clothes!


----------



## Cates

beautiful Cavalli dress!


----------



## Dancechika24

mimi14 said:


> I'm sorry, did you forget that you're posting on a public forum and consequently anyone and everyone can and will respond to anything you say? Further more, I wasn't answering your question/s, I was merely reiterating that I also had never heard of your school despite working in finance. And I was pointing out that you were coming across as rude, and I hoped that wasn't your intention.
> 
> Your reading comprehension needs help. I was merely stating that I had no idea it was part of CUNY and that I only knew this after googling your school. So no I didn't mean it was a bad thing, CUNY is a great school. And NO my post wasn't rude and it doesn't come across that way...you want to know why? Because I proof read before I post and I almost always try and make sure I'm polite when conveying my ideas even if I disagree with someone. You're really hostile...you know that?
> 
> Laura - as always nice clothes!


 
Well, i'm sorry but maybe you should have proofread this last post of yours more carefully because Laura and I have sorted this issue out and passed it a long while back...and this thread has already been brought back to topic so I don't know why you're still stirring things up. 

Anyways, thanks for my daily dose of humor, your beautifully written post was hilarious to me. LOL :lolots::lolots:

But seriously, please, get back to topic on this thread and in the future, don't waste your time on silly things like this.  THANKS!


----------



## Dabyachunv

^can you two do that over PM please?  I think that's the way Mods suggested we sort our diff. out.  

I love the last dress!  I've been meaning to ask, do you always try to wear dresses when out w/an SO?  And Why?


----------



## Swanky

leave the drama OFF this thread, no more bickering, it's ridiculous.


----------



## loves

love the cavalli dress, i think it's gorgeous!


----------



## ReisKitty

Love all of your modeling shots & the beautiful clothes. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## birkinbaby

Hi, Laura.  I love the Black Halo Eva dress on you!  How does it run?  Is it true to size or does it stretch?  

Thanks.  Love your style!


----------



## laurayuki

^ thanks!

Dancechika, the Birkin is a BDP swift 35 not SO, purchase from an awesome SA in paris 

also for birkinbaby
Black halo runs differently with various styles, the keyhole and the jackie o runs TTS or even a tiny bit small. while some other styles run slightly big. so I would say stick to the smaller end unless you are between sizes.

Some material stretch but not others.


----------



## birkinbaby

Laura:  so the keyhole runs small?  Is it stretchy?  What bra do you wear with it?


----------



## laurayuki

I would say they are very TTS, like fits you like a glove kind of TTS. It's stretcy (at least my material was) I wear one of the low cut V bras or nubra


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Laura the last pic is very nice! Beautiful background!


----------



## birkinbaby

Hi, Laura.  I ordered the Black Halo dress from ebay.  Hope it fits or I will have to go on a major diet!  After having a baby my belly has never been the same!  I overheard some ladies at a sushi restaurant talking about eating too much sugar in the form of fruits and maybe that's my problem.  How do you stay so thin?  Any tips?  Thanks!


----------



## wis3ly

laurayuki said:


>



Laura, or anyone happen to know if the shoes in the pic is the same as this one (found on BCBG.com)?

http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...cp=2769195.2840703&view=all&parentPage=family


----------



## betty.lee

wis3ly said:


> Laura, or anyone happen to know if the shoes in the pic is the same as this one (found on BCBG.com)?
> 
> http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...cp=2769195.2840703&view=all&parentPage=family



no, the shoes are called "hamlet". it's a leather wraparound. i don't think they are on the website anymore.  you might want to try calling the bcbg stores. they are pretty comfy but have to fiddle around with the straps a little bit to get them just right and so that they don't slide down when you walk.

oops sorry. they are still available. here you go.

http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...all&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family


----------



## wis3ly

betty.lee said:


> no, the shoes are called "hamlet". it's a leather wraparound. i don't think they are on the website anymore.  you might want to try calling the bcbg stores. they are pretty comfy but have to fiddle around with the straps a little bit to get them just right and so that they don't slide down when you walk.
> 
> oops sorry. they are still available. here you go.
> 
> http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...all&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family



Oh wow Thanks so much!! Are they TTS? The front part of my feet is pretty wide so I'm thinking half size up?


----------



## laurayuki

HL pink dress with CL glitter titi












7 high waist black skinny jeans, Tokidoki Karl Lagerfeld tank
CL Engine spike


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Love the color of that hot pink HL against your skin tone!   Of course, anything glitter = !  You and your SO look great together too!   The jeans/tank/Engine outfit is a cool contrast to the first glam look... could totally see a white boyfriend blazer over it too, if it weren't 29382938 degrees out haha!


----------



## KristyDarling

Beautiful!


----------



## butterfly 86

Gorgeous as always!! Love the tank!


----------



## laurayuki

thank you guys! 
I was at a wedding of one of my best friends this weekend and it's black tie 

finally wore my Rachel Gilbert dress with Anthracite glitter VP and my judith leiber clutch


----------



## may3545

Laura, you look STUNNING!


----------



## radsres

laurayuki, i've been thru this entire thread and firstly, you have GREAT style. but really, that last dress looks soooo good on you that i felt i had to comment on this one. nicely done.


----------



## laurayuki

^ thank you *radsres*! always nice to see fresh faces.
Thanks *butterfly 86*, *KristyDarling* and *fieryfashionist*


----------



## La Vanguardia

*GORGEOUS DRESS! *


----------



## Cates

that dress is incredible!  And of course you look stunning in it!


----------



## shoogrrl

Beautiful, beautiful RG dress, *Laura*!   I'm so glad to have caught it in action because I loved it when you first purchased it a while back.  Since you were in SF, did you get a chance to hang out with *lvpiggy* and do some shopping?    Btw, the HL pink dress is hot, hot, hot on you too!


----------



## laurayuki

Thank you 
*Cates, La Vanguardia *and *May3545* 

work outfit. just cavalli dress


----------



## flipchickmc

Your outfits ALWAYS amaze me.  You look absolutely stunning in that blue gown. WOW!


----------



## mimi14

Blue dress - hot hot hot! You totally rock it.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

That dress is beautiful!


----------



## steffe

HI Laura,
you and piggy make the wardrobe subforum shine. i haven't came back as often. but i should've. 

all look nice, couldn't help noticing your handsome bf - congrats!


----------



## wis3ly

Great blue dress!


----------



## KristyDarling

Omg Laura! That evening gown is stunning on you! You must've given all the wedding guests whiplash that night!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

laurayuki said:


>




You look stunning, Laura!! Gorgeous dress!!


----------



## LH405

^^^ You are too gorgeous! What a fun thread, your outfits and styles are very inspiring to browse through. Love your sense of style- its always so timeless!


----------



## Phillyfan

laurayuki - Do you wear mostly Chanel & Hermes bags with your gorgeous outfits? I was wondering if you ever carry LV bags and if so - if you have any favorites? Thanks so much!


----------



## lkrp123

Wow *Laura*! I just read through this whole thread...while taking a break from studying! I must say, you've inspired me to put some more thought into what I wear! Also, the way how you pair things together are a great way to show how anything can be made appropriate for different situations!

I love how you are able to make anything work when you go to work. ( how many times can I say work?)

Thank you for taking the time to post all your outfits! They're always beautiful and fun! :okay: (but I'm biased - I  CL's the most!)


----------



## PurseXaXholic

The blue dress is so gorgeous, you look beautiful in it!! I love catching up on this thread


----------



## rnsmelody

laurayuki said:


> better color here..
> 
> I should've taken another picture with flash.. it looks amazing with flash!



Hi Laura! I have a questions about this BL dress. Is it glitter/shiny thread woven in the fabric or is it glitter glued on the material? Thanks!!


----------



## d-girl1011

oh my god - I love both those blue dresses  - the gown and the one sleeved mini. WOWOWOWOWOW.


----------



## Mininana

That camellia ring!! !!!!!!!!


----------



## Bri 333

Laura, you and Piggy are such an inspiration. Your dresses are so beautiful and you always look impeccable. Thanks for sharing so many gorgeous outfits with us. You put together such amazing outfits!!!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

omg love that blue dress!! so amazing on you!!!


----------



## kat99

I think your black Dior dress was worn by Ari's wife on Entourage in the last episode


----------



## ive_flipped

I love popping back in to see what you are wearing. You look stunning as always.


----------



## taperjeangirlx

okay *laurayuki*... i totally read all 93 pages of your thread and i am seriously inspired by you! you are living my dream as both a successful career-woman and a fashionista! i myself wish to be an investment banker as well who wears awesome designer pieces to work! you're seriously fabulous


----------



## bluejinx

This may have been asked already, and if so I apologize. But do you by chance have a picture of your closet? How you store your shoes and purses? TIA!!


----------



## laurayuki

I just got back from vacation so I'm going to try to upload some photos soon  
I can't take a picture of my closet because it's so not organized!!! LOL plus it's not one(since nyc apartments are small) it's several random closets haha 

here is a work outfit: Armani shirt with vivienne westwood red lable skirt


----------



## laurayuki

PurseXaXholic said:


> The blue dress is so gorgeous, you look beautiful in it!! I love catching up on this thread


 
Thanks!  



rnsmelody said:


> Hi Laura! I have a questions about this BL dress. Is it glitter/shiny thread woven in the fabric or is it glitter glued on the material? Thanks!!


It's glitter glued on fabric so you have to be careful with it.. personal secret.. since i'm never washing this dress i spray hair spray all over it to make sure the glitter sticks 



d-girl1011 said:


> oh my god - I love both those blue dresses - the gown and the one sleeved mini. WOWOWOWOWOW.


 Thanks!



Mininana said:


> That camellia ring!! !!!!!!!!


I know.. I wear it everyday and it makes me smile .. along with my watch!



Bri 333 said:


> Laura, you and Piggy are such an inspiration. Your dresses are so beautiful and you always look impeccable. Thanks for sharing so many gorgeous outfits with us. You put together such amazing outfits!!!


You are too sweet! Sometimes i think i have too much fun playing dress up haha glad to be entertaining  



sweetdreamer16 said:


> omg love that blue dress!! so amazing on you!!!


 Thanks!



kat99 said:


> I think your black Dior dress was worn by Ari's wife on Entourage in the last episode


I saw that! LOVE!



ive_flipped said:


> I love popping back in to see what you are wearing. You look stunning as always.


 Thanks!



taperjeangirlx said:


> okay *laurayuki*... i totally read all 93 pages of your thread and i am seriously inspired by you! you are living my dream as both a successful career-woman and a fashionista! i myself wish to be an investment banker as well who wears awesome designer pieces to work! you're seriously fabulous


Thank you~ anyone can achieve their dreams one way or another! I'm sure you will get there too! 



bluejinx said:


> This may have been asked already, and if so I apologize. But do you by chance have a picture of your closet? How you store your shoes and purses? TIA!!


 just answered in the previous post! lol I will when i get a walkin closet.. which is probably not gonna happen for a while lol


----------



## Phillyfan

Hi! What handbags have you been carrying recently with your beautiful outfits? Do you ever carry LV or like a specific style - mono, damier, vernis, etc?


----------



## laurayuki

^ I have a few LVs but not the monogram style. I have some daimer gray/black luggage. I love vernis too but none of the styles out right now are good for me.


----------



## Phillyfan

Thank you! I'm thinking of a damier messenger bag right now. I'm guessing you are more of a Chanel and Hermes girl?


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

may3545 said:


> Laura, you look STUNNING!





 speechless


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

Laura, I love your style, very eclectic. If it's not too personal, I would like to know how tall are you? Because it's hard to tell in the photos.


----------



## ValDy

Amazing style! TDF wardrope , Laura !

Thank you for sharing


----------



## laurayuki

Thanks everyone!! 

I'm really liking today's outfit. H&M purple stripe top with BCBG bandage purple skirt and Hermes scarf as belt. 

I know it looks blue in the picture but it's really purple! LOL


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

very cute!


----------



## Jeneen

Cute bandage skirt - I almost tried one on this weekend but I was too tired so I sat on the cushy sofa and watched my girlfriends do a mini fashion show at BCBG!


----------



## laurayuki

^ i love the fit of the skirt! the does come up a bit when you are walking but managable

New additions to the family  
Beige caviar jumbo and Cherry red lizzie VP


----------



## ibezj

Love the new loot! They are gorgeous.

I am looking to buy one of those AW Ponte Dresses...can you tell me how your white dress fits? I don't know what size I should get.  Thanks.


----------



## laurayuki

I'm a size 2 in most of his dresses. they run small but not like extremely small. I can fit a 0 but it wouldn't be comfortable


----------



## lovedove

wow, gorgeous pieces! 
did you get the Chanel before the price increase?




laurayuki said:


> ^ i love the fit of the skirt! the does come up a bit when you are walking but managable
> 
> New additions to the family
> Beige caviar jumbo and Cherry red lizzie VP


----------



## ibezj

laurayuki said:


> I'm a size 2 in most of his dresses. they run small but not like extremely small. I can fit a 0 but it wouldn't be comfortable



Thanks!!!


----------



## laurayuki

^ yep lovedove!

there is no way i want to pay 3600 for a classic chanel bag! crazy!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Beautiful!


----------



## ahertz

Is that clutch a perfect match to your new CLs? Amazing!


----------



## eggpudding

OMG, the cherry red lizard VPs..  I want to play in your closet!


----------



## Bri 333

Love the new buys. Great decision to get the Chanel bag before the price increase. Things are getting out of control.


----------



## wis3ly

laurayuki said:


> ^ i love the fit of the skirt! The does come up a bit when you are walking but managable
> 
> new additions to the family
> beige caviar jumbo and cherry red lizzie vp



lovely!


----------



## Martina_Italy

Love the new lizard CLs and the new Chanel!!!! Great couple!!!


----------



## basicandorganic

Laurayuki... can I PLEASE live in your closet? Those cherry red VPs are TDF.


----------



## BadRomance93

I know you've heard this a billion times, but you have a FABULOUS sense of style! I love that fox fur. So gorgeous!


----------



## miu miu1

*laurayuki* great chanel! And the shoes are amazing too, of course!


----------



## Juneb

Wow, just finished reading 94 pages, what a stunning wardrobe, have fun with it and ignore the distractors. Currently saving for a chanel flap but with the price increase probably it will take a while, done with lv got a never full in damier and speedy 30 in mono plus a Sarah wallet in amarante.


----------



## linhhhuynh

laurayuki i love your bag! and your style!


----------



## laurayuki

thanks!! Juneb you can do it!

new miu miu's i got!!


----------



## linhhhuynh

your boots are gorgeous! i find Miu Mius a little uncomfortable though. how do yours work out?


----------



## Jeneen

Gorgeous new shoes!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I Lovvvvvvvvvvvve those pumps! and the boots are hot!


----------



## Cates

loving those miu miu pumps!


----------



## laurayuki

linhhhuynh

They are actually pretty comfy Alot of times patent shoes or peeptoes are uncomfortable after awhile because the edges cut in to your feet. but I noticed the miu mius have much more rounded edges which is great. 

I am probably a true 35.5 in miu miu but the boots are 36 because I like to pad them with insoles  height wise it's actually perfect. I think miu miu does a good job with chunky heels. I'm not a fan of  their square toes but other than that platform shoes they are pretty comfy


----------



## mikakaren

laurayuki said:


> ^ i love the fit of the skirt! the does come up a bit when you are walking but managable
> 
> New additions to the family
> Beige caviar jumbo and Cherry red lizzie VP



omg... I've been searching for the Beige Caviar with Silver hardware... would you mind telling me where you purchased it from?? TIA!!


----------



## *ilovebrad*

love those shoes!  gorgeous!


----------



## randr21

I have those same Miu Miu OTK boots, if they are from last F/W.  Aren't they great?  If you wear black skinny jeans with them, your legs will look a mile long.  They only thing is that the elastic around the opening gets a bit loose so I have to keep on pulling them up.


----------



## wis3ly

Love the boots! FIERCE!! :sunnies


----------



## happie_berrie

Just finished all 95 pages of wonderful fashion goodness!  Love all ur outfits and accessories Laurayuki!  cant wait for more now heehee


----------



## Prada_Princess

cherry red lizard VPs - love em!


----------



## amandakmc

Very cute, love alll of them!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## calicaliente

I love those boots! Fabulous!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Love the Miu Mius!!   I've been eying that same spectator peep-toe heel... and those thigh high boots are hot!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Love the shoes!! (I need to remember to check this thread more often )


----------



## roxys

i love this thread!


----------



## Martina_Italy

Love your new Miu Miu, especially the pumps!!!


----------



## loves

love those pumps!!!


----------



## Anunu

Almost done reading through the entire thread, and I just wanted to leave a comment.
Your style is amazing! You have such amazing clothes and accessories. And you also have an amazingly gorgeous body and you are extremely beautiful 
Keep posting!


----------



## BrooklynBag

Those boots are killer!


----------



## Jasmine K.

Hey Laura,
Count me in as another fan. You have impeccable taste and I love how you put pieces together effortlessly. I wasn't much of a dress girl but looking through your thread inspires me to step out the box. Thanks so much for taking the time out to post for us!


----------



## amandakmc

Cute shoes!


----------



## yellow08

Love, love, your thread...


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

That's it. I'm quitting med school....Laurayuki, you have inspired me to start working a chic office job so I too can wear heels and Hermes scarves to work!!! I'm tired of scrubs and sneakers!!! 

Your outfits are fabulous and you look great at work. Do most people in your office wear a lot of designer too?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

JCinwrppingppr said:


> *That's it. I'm quitting med school.*...Laurayuki, you have inspired me to start working a chic office job so I too can wear heels and Hermes scarves to work!!! I'm tired of scrubs and sneakers!!!
> 
> Your outfits are fabulous and you look great at work. Do most people in your office wear a lot of designer too?


----------



## laurayuki

Thanks guys 
JCinwrppingppr: u don't have to quit med school LOL i'm sure you'll have plenty of time to wear all your fabulous outfits!
At my old job a private company i think i was one of the first/second girl to be more fashion forward. I would like to think that i made it easier for other girls who were recruited after me to wear what they want at work. 
At my new firm it's a bigger place and a public company so people are just more conservative. actually i don't even know if i would call it conservative i think it's just really bland office wear.  I really can't do that 5 days a week so I'm try to slowly ease them into my style HAHA. I don't think i can work at a place that require me to always wear a suit.


----------



## laurayuki

Today i'm going to see wall street 
so i kind of dressed up to be office girl meet gossip girl aka blair haha

Ted baker tuxedo blazer in satin (I LOVE THIS EVERYONE NEED TO GET IT)
Chanel brooch s/s09
Korean brand silk shirt with pleated front
D&G cumberbond skirt (goes with the tux blazer haha)
CL biancazip red suded
Marie Hayden lace headband


----------



## butterfly 86

Laura, you look great!!! Love the headband! This is one of my favorite looks so far.

May I ask how tall are you?


----------



## fieryfashionist

Love the outfit!   I bought a bunch of her headbands a while back when she first had her trunk show!


----------



## Bri 333

Laura, you look AMAZING!! I have to go check out the Ted Baker boutique now. Love that jacket!


----------



## girlfrommoscow

I am loving your headband!! Its stunning, I collect headbands, I have so many and feel like I need more I love how it shines in your hair!! Do you have any other headbands? You inspired me to dress more stylish for my work, but I work with kids so no heels, for now ) I don't think I can manage running after 5 year olds all day long in heels, although i haven't really tried


----------



## mrb4bags

Laura love the outfit.  The blouse is so pretty.


----------



## linhhhuynh

love the headband laura!!!


----------



## loves

love the headband!


----------



## amandakmc

This is super chic and cute outfit! Love it 



laurayuki said:


> Today i'm going to see wall street
> so i kind of dressed up to be office girl meet gossip girl aka blair haha
> 
> Ted baker tuxedo blazer in satin (I LOVE THIS EVERYONE NEED TO GET IT)
> Chanel brooch s/s09
> Korean brand silk shirt with pleated front
> D&G cumberbond skirt (goes with the tux blazer haha)
> CL biancazip red suded
> Marie Hayden lace headband


----------



## laurayuki

Alexander McQueen geometric black dress


----------



## linhhhuynh

^this is one of my favorite looks laura! you looks so chic and streamlined!


----------



## laurayuki

Thanks guys i love the mcqueen as well. 
BTW i'm 5'3 

today is rainy and bleh.. but i'm happy to wear a royal blue bcbg knit wrap dress with my new amarita jewelry  This is totally a gilt outfit for me haha


----------



## anitalilac

beautiful color and the necklace...wow!!! Love it..


----------



## Flip88

loving your style still, I do like those cherry lizard VP's especially.


----------



## *ilovebrad*

very nice outfit!


----------



## yoglood

Love the Amarita necklace!


----------



## laurayuki

Dior 3/4 sleeve dress from previous season. 
I need to find a good pearl necklace for this dress.


----------



## SaraDK

^^Looks great!


----------



## chynaxdawl

lovely dress for a lovely lady!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I like that dress!


----------



## mrb4bags

Love Dior and you look stunning in it!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

love the dress!


----------



## Elina0408

The Dior dress is fabulous!!


----------



## girlfrommoscow

You DIOR dresss!!! LOOOOVE
what a stunning dress and looks so perfect on you!! I always wanted to own a Dior dress, but i am worried it is far too expensive! but oh so beautiful!!!!


----------



## laurayuki

7 black skinny jeans
Gemma H bow sweater
Christian Louboutin booties


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

that sweater is adorable! May I ask where you got it?


----------



## laurayuki

^ thanks!  i got it when was in HK at a department store though I think the brand is European.. maybe italian? they have tons of very cute sweaters


----------



## Bri 333

Wow!! Love this look. So sleek and elegant. Love that ring too on the first pic. 






laurayuki said:


> 7 black skinny jeans
> Gemma H bow sweater
> Christian Louboutin booties


----------



## Martina_Italy

laurayuki said:


> Alexander McQueen geometric black dress





Love this!!!!


----------



## amandakmc

Love the Dior dress


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

laurayuki said:


> ^ thanks!  i got it when was in HK at a department store though I think the brand is European.. maybe italian? they have tons of very cute sweaters


 

 its really cute! Lucky you!


----------



## laurayuki

Chanel knit dress 
paisley tights 
CP shoes


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

cute dress and pefect for Fall! Love the color too


----------



## laurayuki

^thanks! i'm going to try to play around with pins on this dress since it's thicker material .. haven't thought about a good big pin to put on it yet..


----------



## sammix3

Love the Chanel dress!


----------



## Creammia

The Chanel dress is perfect~May i know if it is from the current season? What size is yours? TIA~


----------



## Lady_J

Why have I not seen this thread before? You look fantastic in every picture. You're very blessed with great looks and a fabulous sense of style. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## laurayuki

Thanks guys!!  
^^ the Chanel dress is a previous season (forgot when but I can check) probably two three seasons ago. I got it from the Decades two pop up sale in NYC

Tocca tweed dress with nanette lepore jacket
Marie Hayden headband


----------



## laurayuki

go blue  saturday school shirt outfit

Black label jeans and teal suede ron rons


----------



## LoveMyMarc

^LOVE the Michigan shirt!!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

laurayuki said:


> go blue  saturday school shirt outfit
> 
> Black label jeans and teal suede ron rons


 
You look great Laura!!!
Love the outfit paired with the teal ron rons!!!


----------



## linhhhuynh

i LOVE your shoes!!


----------



## ahertz

What a depressing game on Saturday...but you looked great!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I don't think i've ever seen you in jeans! So cute!


----------



## curlsjang

Love the Dior dress, it's so gorgeous!!


----------



## laurayuki

rushing to work but wanted to upload some pictures from my camera and i've been meaning to.. will explain outfits later


----------



## linhhhuynh

i LOVE your shoes!!!


----------



## laurayuki

New season blue ombre one shoulder dress.. this is not the best picture but u get the idea. i think i'm wearing blue acid python CL 







Older season HL on sale  blush pink color in XXS i totally squeezed myself in there haha






Dior lace dress with dior lace booties.. i love them.. new from the runway 






more detail on the lace bootie


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

those booties are so pretty


----------



## chanelvgirl

*the Dior lace dress and lace booties. Are the booties comfy?*


----------



## laurayuki

^ very comfy!  the lace part is a very strong bone but looks very delicate Dior shoes are always really comfy for me..


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

You look great! I love the one shoulder HL the best!


----------



## materialgurl

omg loving all the purchases!!!


----------



## kat99

the lace booties are tdf...and of course I love that dress! Dior makes lovely clothing which I wish I'd see around a lot more!


----------



## stepheli

I am loving the Dior booties!


----------



## laurayuki

I went to a pop up restaurant event this weekend "The Feast" at the rivington hotel and the theme was the Roaring 20s, speakeasy and steak houses. 

It was definitely fun and the food was fantastic as well. I loved dressing up with the bf, and looking at everyone else's outfits. 

Me with Topshop dress and various accessories, CL glitterl new simples, wolford tights and Dior fox fur boa Judith Leiber Clutch

BF, armani three piece suit, missoni tie and Ferragamo shoes


----------



## linhhhuynh

^your hair looks so pretty!


----------



## laurayuki

Thank you!

Continuing with somewhat themed dress up. I scored this comfy lovely Wheels and Dollbaby dress in soho this weekend. I love their stuff.. very pin-up 50s look very good quality too


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

cute new outfits!


----------



## Flip88

you look amazing, the outfits are gorgeous, particularly the boa.


----------



## queengrenadine

i was thinking of checking out the feast event as well......too bad i missed out on a laurayuki sighting  i'm sort of a lurker but just wanted to say i love this thread and your recent outfits are gorgeous!


----------



## BagEssence

Laurayuki, I am in love with your thread!


----------



## mameakua

your style is amazing.. Loved every piece...


----------



## laurayuki

thanks guys!
Something i found on my iphone from the vegas trip 

Mandalay dress with strass CL


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

gorg! and I love the color!


----------



## Tee Tee

Oh my Gosh!! I am passionately in love with the Dior booties!


----------



## Chi Chi Baby

Subscribing!


----------



## nitesiren

LAURAYUKI!!! Love your outfit ensembles! You've enspired me to change up my wardrobe and have given me ideas! Thanks! Keep it up!


----------



## ipudgybear

laurayuki said:


> thanks guys!
> Something i found on my iphone from the vegas trip
> 
> Mandalay dress with strass CL



You look absolutely amazing! I LOVE this outfit!!!


----------



## elizabethk

Love your thread!


----------



## PrincessBailey

I really need to shop more


----------



## bobolo

you look lovely in everything .  Amazing taste and style !!
Do you every wear anything twice !!


----------



## J_L33

laurayuki said:


> Roberto Cavalli dress



Wht's the name of this dress? I need to have them in my closet!!!


----------



## Asia_Leone

laurayuki said:


> thanks guys!
> Something i found on my iphone from the vegas trip
> 
> Mandalay dress with strass CL



This dress is GORG!! You need a blog! xo


----------



## Prada_Princess

laurayuki said:
			
		

> thanks guys!
> Something i found on my iphone from the vegas trip
> 
> Mandalay dress with strass CL



Wow, HOT! You carry this off so well.


----------



## ilovekitty

I don't mean to pry but where do you work?? You wear the cutest things to work! It seems like it is more fashion forward??
Keep up the great outfits


laurayuki said:


> More purchases from Dior last night
> 
> Lovely dress from summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> work dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awesome vanitiy fair artist did my portrait in water color


----------



## ilovekitty

Wow what a great idea!




laurayuki said:


> Black halo. So I love their dresses so much that they are one of the few items I own in different colors
> 
> This is the eva dress and I have it in red and navy
> 
> So how do you make a super sexy low cut dress workable for the office? hermes scarf!


----------



## surfergirljen

Okay if I had to work in an office I'd TOTALLY want to work in YOURS just so i could see what you come in in every day!! You look gorgeous.


----------



## Flip88

Beautiful  and you look like you had so much fun 

Love the fox boa 





laurayuki said:


> I went to a pop up restaurant event this weekend "The Feast" at the rivington hotel and the theme was the Roaring 20s, speakeasy and steak houses.
> 
> It was definitely fun and the food was fantastic as well. I loved dressing up with the bf, and looking at everyone else's outfits.
> 
> Me with Topshop dress and various accessories, CL glitterl new simples, wolford tights and Dior fox fur boa Judith Leiber Clutch
> 
> BF, armani three piece suit, missoni tie and Ferragamo shoes


----------

